#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-28
<vubuntor952> hiiii
<vubuntor952> minh muon hoi cach de cai dat driver cho máy vừa in vua photo cua Sharp
<vubuntor927> mình đang dùng câu lênh sudo apt-get update báo lỗi sudo: apt-get: command not found
<vubuntor927> không hiểu tại sao moi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor927> thanks
<vubuntor927> không có ai à
<vubuntor962> có ai ở nhà không?
<vubuntor962> bin boon....
<vubuntor962> có ai ở nhà không?????????
<vubuntor962> chắc là không có ai ở nhà rồi
<vubuntor962> hic.....
<vubuntor851> cho hỏi cái phần mền ubuntu kiểu gì
<vubuntor851> khi ko có internet
<vubuntor851> alo
<vubuntor851> sao ko có ai nhỉ
<vubuntor927> mình dung máy ảo vmware dùng bridge
<vubuntor606> alo
<vubuntor927> nối mạng wifi
<vubuntor851> alo
<vubuntor927> có đây
<vubuntor851> hiện trỗ mình chết mạng internet
<vubuntor851> mình cài lại máy
<vubuntor606> nhận áo khoác ubuntu thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor927> bó tay.com
<vubuntor927> hỏi ban quản trị đấy
<vubuntor927> đây cung di hỏi mà
<vubuntor927> chang thay ma nòa trả lời
<vubuntor606> hic
<favadi> vubuntor851: bạn thử dùng apton CD hoặc keryx gì gì đó, mình ko rành lắm
<vubuntor927> ông favadi ơi
<favadi> còn áo thì hết đợt mất rồi thì phải
<vubuntor927> giúp tôi vụ máy ảo với
<vubuntor851> ồ
<favadi> các bạn có câu hỏi cứ nêu
<vubuntor927> k dùng đc lệnh sudo
<vubuntor851> ko ông nào trả lời à
<favadi> ai biết sẽ trả lời
<vubuntor927> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor927> k dùng đc lệnh sudo apt-get update trong máy ảo vmware ai bít chỉ với
<favadi> vubuntor927: ko dùng được tức là thế nào?
<vubuntor927> tức là nó baó lỗi
<vubuntor927> sudo:apt-get command not found
<favadi> bạn dùng ubuntu?
<vubuntor927> k tìm thấy lệnh trong sudo
<vubuntor927> dùng rồi
<vubuntor927> nếu cài ubuntu dung bt
<vubuntor927> nhưng mình dang dung máy ảo
<vubuntor927> k thấy đc
<favadi> tức là bạn cài ubuntu lên máy ảo?
<vubuntor927> uh
<favadi> vubuntor927: bạn thử lại lần nữa, hình như câu báo lỗi trên ko chính xác
<vubuntor927> chờ chút
<vubuntor927> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<vubuntor927> sao roi favadi
<vubuntor927> giúp mình dc k
<favadi> vubuntor927: bạn có đổi keyboard layout ko?
<vubuntor927> ngĩa là sao mình k hiểu
<vubuntor927> cái data mà mình dùng để add vào vmware cop của ong a
<favadi> vubuntor927: thôi thế này, cài xong bạn làm những gì rôì?
<vubuntor927> nói chung là vào đc mạng
<vubuntor927> wifi
<vubuntor927> và viết lệnh trong terminal
<vubuntor927> down trên mạng về mấy chương trình mà mình dùng
<vubuntor927> file .tar
<vubuntor927> mình bắt buộc pải update hệ thống nên dùng câu lệnh đấy
<favadi> vubuntor927: tìm trong /usr/bin xem có apt-get ko?
<vubuntor927> nhưg dùng sudo trong các câu lệnh khác cung báo lỗi như thế
<vubuntor927> chắc do thiếu gì đấy
<favadi> vubuntor927: thử sudo passwd root xem thế nào?
<vubuntor927> uh
<vubuntor927> k co apt-get thật
<vubuntor927> bi giờ làm thế nào
<favadi> vubuntor927: sao cài ubuntu mà ko có apt-get ta?
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor927> uh
<vubuntor927> cung k hieu sao k co
<vubuntor927> vậy cách khắc phục là gì
 * favadi bó tay
<favadi> chờ người khác vâỵ
<vubuntor927> uh
<vubuntor927> du sao cung cảm ơn
<vubuntor335> Ubuntu báo bị đầy, làm sao để tăng bộ nhớ lên được ai ơi?
<vubuntor335> Có ai giúp với
<vubuntor335> Bộ nhớ Ubuntu đầy, tăng bằng cách nào? Có ai giúp không?
<vubuntor588> alo
<vubuntor588> alo
<vubuntor588> cho hỏi ubuntu có tạo được bản backup giống win xp ko
<vubuntor588> để sau lỗi khôi phục lại ko cần cài lại
<vubuntor588> giống phần mền ghost ấy
<vubuntor588> đâu hết rồi
<vubuntor588> có ai ko
<vubuntor588> giúp với
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor469> hi
<n2i> ha?
<santarosa> Mình đang dùng laptop với card đồ họa ati mobility readon HD 5470
<santarosa> nhưng sử dụng cả 2 cách (addition driver lẫn cài driver trên amd.com) đều không nhận đúng card (nó nhận 4500 chứ không phải 5470)
<santarosa> Mong nhận đuợc hỗ trợ
<santarosa> Xin hỏi có ai không ?
<n2i> cos
<n2i> có mỗi mình :P
<santarosa> linux mệt mấy cái card đồ họa với wifi ghê
 * n2i máy cùi
<n2i> chả bao giờ gặp vấn đề gì cả
<n2i> chỉ có những máy khủng mới khổ sở nt thế :D
 * n2i <-- muốn được khổ sở như thế :(
<santarosa> xịn gì đâu bạn
<santarosa> cũng chỉ là công cụ học tập / làm việc thôi mà
<n2i> thế không phải để giải trí nữa à? :D
<n2i> thôi, chờ mọi người xem sao
<n2i> hoặc lang thang forum
<n2i> mấy vụ này nhiều lắm
<santarosa> tìm quá trời
<santarosa> mà thấy cũng không xi nhê
<santarosa> nên lên đây hỏi thử có ai có kinh nghiệm với cái đó ko
<n2i> santarosa: xem thớt này chưa? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440720
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> mấy ông đang bận hết cả
<n2i> http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=128752 như ở đây chẳng hạn
<bksupybot> Title: AMD Processors Forums - mobility ati radeon hd 5000 series linux drivers?? (at forums.amd.com)
<vubuntor104> tai sao khi cai xong em khoi dong ubuntu luc nao lua chon ubuntu cung nam sau window het
<anyoneofus> vubuntor104: bạn cài ubuntu qua wubi ah?
<santarosa> thiệt là mệt với card đồ họa này qúa
<vubuntor314> chào các anh chị
<vubuntor394> cho e xin file iso cua ubuntu phien ban 10.10
<vubuntor314> em cài ubuntu10.10, voi 1 tai khoản : NguyenPhuc
<vubuntor314> bay gio em quen pass root, va pass NguyenPhuc roi. anh chị có thể giúp em không
<santarosa> bạn lên google, search cách chuyển qua single mode
<santarosa> rồi các đổi pass
<vubuntor314> chao santarosa
<santarosa> chào bạn
<vubuntor314> phải chuyển single mode ha ban
<santarosa> uhm
<vubuntor314> bạn có thể giải thích cho minh chút không
<santarosa> bạn quên pass root thì còn cách đó thôi
<vubuntor314> seach voi tu khóa gì bạn ?
<vubuntor314> bạn có thể cho mình biết 1 cách nào đó không
<vubuntor314> santarosa Æ¡i !
<vubuntor314> Minh đọc 1 số bài viết rồi
<santarosa> http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<bksupybot> Title: How-To: Recover root password under linux with single user mode | Debian/Ubuntu Tips & Tricks (at www.debuntu.org)
<vubuntor314> sao không chuyển qua single mode duoc
<santarosa> mình nhớ là ubuntu có recovery mode phải ko
<santarosa> lúc khởi động lên, grub có hỏi
<vubuntor314> dung roi ban
<santarosa> bạn vào recovry mode
<vubuntor314> uh
<vubuntor314> minh vao roi
<santarosa> rồi đổi pas thôi
<santarosa> dùng lệnh passwd
<vubuntor314> khong doi pass trong do duoc ban ah
<vubuntor314> no cung doi pass cua root
<santarosa> lúc trước mình đổi trên centos
<santarosa> thì mình vào file cấu hình của grub
<santarosa> tìm dòng boot
<santarosa> thêm single phía sau
<vubuntor314> trong recovery mode  có cho vào single luon roi
<vubuntor314> uh
<santarosa> mình làm thì ko bị hỏi pass root mà
<santarosa> nó vào runlevel 1
<santarosa> thì không hỏi pass
<vubuntor314> minh cung lam nhu ban
<vubuntor314> nhung khi save va boot lai thi no mat chu single di
<santarosa> vậy thì lúc khởi động
<santarosa> bạn chỉnh grub trong lúc mới hiện màn hình boot grub luônn
<vubuntor314> bấm e để edit, thêm single phia sao boot
<santarosa> bạn nên timf hiểu google
<santarosa> tại vì lúc đó mình là trên centó
<santarosa> centos
<vubuntor314> tren web chỉ là enter ma ko duoc
<vubuntor314> uh
<santarosa> còn ubuntu thì mình mới vọc, nên quả thật ko nhớ chính xác lắm
<vubuntor314> uh
<vubuntor104> khi khoi dong neu em khong chon os nao thi no lai khoi dong vao ubuntu ma khong khoi dong win vay lam cach nao de neu em khong chon os thi no vao win
<santarosa> chỉnh trong grub
<santarosa> trong grub mình nhớ có dòng là default... gì đó
<santarosa> ko nhớ rõ lắm nhưng nó cho chọn ós mặc định nếu quá timeout
<vubuntor104> chinh trong grup nhung bang cach nao vay ban
<vubuntor104> vi minh moi tim hieu ubuntu nen thay kho khan lam
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor104: đọc cái link đó
<vubuntor314> santarosa Æ¡i !
<santarosa> chờ mình tí
<vubuntor314> tok
<santarosa> à, có hỗ trợ rồi
<santarosa> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<santarosa> chỉnh trong đó, theo link bạn ubots
<vubuntor314> la sao ban
<santarosa> chỉnh cẩn thận không là nó tèo luôn, khỏi bôot được :D
<vubuntor314> vao grub ha?
<santarosa> <ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<santarosa> có wiki đó bạn
<vubuntor314> ok
<vubuntor314> minh lam tren cenos duoc roi
<vubuntor314> hihi
<vubuntor314> cen os qua để
<santarosa> thật ra cái nào biết làm thì nó dễ, chuă biết thì nó khó thôi à :D
<santarosa> à, có bạn nào có kinh nghiệm với card ATI mobility readon HD 5470 không?
<santarosa> ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor314> uh
<vubuntor314> co gi khong ban
<vubuntor314> minh biet thi giúp
<vubuntor314> santarosa Æ¡i !
<vubuntor314> ubuntu, muốn boot từ cd thí làm sao
<vubuntor314> chằng thấy ai nói
<santarosa> thì quăng cd vô, rồi set bios boot từ cd thôi
<vubuntor314> phương án minh đưa ra là boot từ cd, với quyền root, và đồi lại pass
<vubuntor314> minh lam tren Vmware
<_Tux_> VMware là cái gì ?
<santarosa> máy ảo đó mà
<santarosa> mà sao nghi ra phương án đó
<vubuntor314> thi khi boot bang cd thi no cha dang nhap quyen root ma phai không
<nobawk> vubuntor314: ờ
<santarosa> nhưng cái quyền root đó nó nằm ở đâu? trên CD (vùng nhớ tạm) hay trên OS trên ổ cứng
<nobawk> có quyền root thích làm gì thì làm :3
<santarosa> bạn chủ nhà A, mà qua nhà B kêu "tao là chủ nhà" coi nó quánh ko ? :D
<santarosa>  à, có bạn nào có kinh nghiệm với card ATI mobility readon HD 5470 không?
<nobawk> santarosa: hỏi C4noc
<santarosa> C4noc oi
<C4NoC> :-/
<santarosa> bạn có kinh nghiêm card ATI mobility readon HD 5470 không?
<C4NoC> dzụ gì?
<santarosa> ubuntu 10.10 nhận ko ra
<santarosa> no cứ nhận 4500
<santarosa> chứ ko phải 5470
<vubuntor314> cai may minh khong biet nua
<vubuntor314> ban co update cac coi cua no het chua
<vubuntor314> co the do driver do ban
<C4NoC> santarosa: xài driver nào?
<C4NoC> oss hay của ati
<santarosa> google thì nhiều ngưoì cũng dính lỗi này
<santarosa> ati thì ko nhận
<santarosa> con oss thi cũng thế
<santarosa> cũng nhận 4500 à
<santarosa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<vubuntor314> vậy là do ubutu không hỗ trợ nhiều về dòng car này rồi
<santarosa> output lspci
<C4NoC> santarosa: update hết rồi à
<C4NoC> santarosa: mà xài có vấn đề gì?
<santarosa> "C4Noc không vấn đề
<santarosa> chỉ là khó chịu khi ko nhận đúng drivẻr nên muốn khắc phục thôi
<C4NoC> santarosa: thoai, thế kệ đi
<C4NoC> đụng làm gì nhức đầu
<santarosa> oải chè đậu
<santarosa> fpt update như rùa
<santarosa> apt-get cũng rùa nốt
<C4NoC> nói chung cái gì ổn rồi
<C4NoC> thì đừng rờ dzô
<C4NoC> để thời gian mà học về linux đi đã
<santarosa> card đồ họa chuă ổn đó bạn
<santarosa> nó ko nhận đúng nên xài cái tích hợp
<C4NoC> tích hợp?
<santarosa> thì ko nhận được driver thì nó tự động xài cái tích hợp
<santarosa> mà công nhận xài ubuntu cái quạt nó chạy nhiệt tình hơn so với windows. nhiệt đô tăng thấy rõ
<C4NoC> santarosa: thế ngâm cứu đi
<MadTux> santarosa: ATI ;)
 * C4NoC chạy mát hơn win
<santarosa> oi ATI
<C4NoC> ATI thì sao
<santarosa> ngám ngẩm
<C4NoC> ngon chán
<santarosa> nó ko nhận thì ngon nổi gì :(
<C4NoC> santarosa: cài driver ati vào
<santarosa> thử cả 2 cách trên wiki rồi
<santarosa> ko cái nào nhận được
<C4NoC> thoai chịu khó tìm với mò típ đe
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> nó mới thú vị
 * C4NoC bí zì lém
<santarosa> giờ muốn bớt hao pin laptop chắc có nước disble hết mấy cái hiệu ứng visual effect quá
<santarosa> thôi đi làm công chuyện tối tinh sau
<santarosa> bb mọi người
 * MadTux ATI
<MadTux> vãn hạnh phúc đều
<_Tux_> nobawk: cho em hỏi chút
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> hihi
<_Tux_> chọn cái CLK/bao nhiêu thì tốt
<_Tux_> có cái theo công thức đó chia ra 1.024e-3
<_Tux_> có cái ra 4.096e-3
<_Tux_> ???
<_Tux_> ợ mịa
<_Tux_> nhầm channel
<_Tux_> lolz
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> kia là chia cho ~1000
<CoconutCrab> số float nên nó để vậy
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: ... e biết rùi
<_Tux_> nhưng mà khi dùng timer rồi quy đổi ra thời gian thật
<_Tux_> thì dùng cái cái hệ số chia clock khác nhau
<_Tux_> ra nhiều hệ số tràn khác nhau
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<nobawk> _Tux_: chia cái gì?
<nobawk> _Tux_: clock thì liên quan gì đến chia
<_Tux_> nobawk: trong cái timer/counter
<_Tux_> có mấy cái tỉ số chia đó
<_Tux_> theo cái công thức hồi chiều
<_Tux_> có phải mỗi tỉ lệ chia clock khác nhau
<_Tux_> ra 1 số khác nhau
<_Tux_> (cùng với FCPU)
<_Tux_> thì giờ hệ số nào là tốt hơn ?
<nobawk> _Tux_: moá
<_Tux_> ?
<nobawk> _Tux_: đã bao h học frequency divider chưa
<nobawk> _Tux_: muốn bao nhiêu thì chia bấy nhiêu
<nobawk> nó chỉ có 1 clock thôi
<nobawk> muốn có tần số khác thì phải chia
<nobawk> timer làm việc đó đó
<_Tux_> nobawk: em có phải dân điện tử đâu
<_Tux_> gọi là *nửa mùa*
<_Tux_> :((
<_Tux_> nobawk: cái khái niệm lần đầu nghe thấy
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> nói chung mấy cái này đơn giản
<nobawk> chia theo hệ số không nguyên thì khó thôi :3
<_Tux_> nobawk: ý em là em dùng timer để tính thời gian
<_Tux_> thì cái hệ số chia clock và sử dụng bộ đếm 8-bit hay 16-bit có ảnh hưởng gì ?
<nobawk> chài chán _Tux_
<nobawk> chia tần chính là dùng bộ đếm (chia tần theo hệ sống nguyên)
<nobawk> ví dụ cho clock vào 1 bộ đếm 10
<nobawk> thì tần số ở đầu ra của bộ đếm = 1/10 clock
<nobawk> (nếu lấy đầu ra là cái điểm mà bộ đếm đếm đc 10)
<nobawk> thôi có nói nữa _Tux_ cũng ko hiểu đâu
<nobawk> google đi, có hình vẽ sẽ hiểu
<nobawk> _Tux_: http://www.ustudy.in/sites/default/files/cou11.gif
<vubuntor856> May cua e cai 2 win la ubuntu vaa win 7,hom qua e co cai lai win 7 nhung khi khoi dong e ko thay cai bang menu de boot vao win nua,a nao co the giup e dc ko ah?
<nobawk> _Tux_: nhìn cái qa, qb và qc
<nobawk> _Tux_: tần số của nó bằng bao nhiêu lần tần số clock?
<_Tux_> clk/2
<_Tux_> clk/2.5 (nhÆ° sai)
<_Tux_> và clk/4
<_Tux_> à nhầm
<_Tux_> 2 4 8
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> nobawk: đúng không anh ?
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> tux ko biết tính tần số à
<_Tux_> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200074_189547501088226_106957926013851_455951_2888625_s.jpg
<_Tux_> nobawk: ...
<_Tux_> nobawk: coi như không biết vậy
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> (<- 10 điểm mạch điện tử là đây =)) )
<_Tux_> nobawk: giúp em với
 * _Tux_ dốt nhưng biết phấn đấu
<n2i> +1 _Tux_
<vubuntor856> May cua e cai 2 win la ubuntu vaa win 7,hom qua e co cai lai win 7 nhung khi khoi dong e ko thay cai bang menu de boot vao win nua,a nao co the giup e dc ko ah?
<vubuntor856> May cua e cai 2 win la ubuntu vaa win 7,hom qua e co cai lai win 7 nhung khi khoi dong e ko thay cai bang menu de boot vao ubuntu nua,a nao co the giup e dc ko ah?
<n2i> vubuntor856: hey
<vubuntor856> za
<n2i> trên forum có nói nhiều rồi đấy
<n2i> khôi phục grub2 sau khi cài windows
<n2i> có ô tìm kiếm đấy
<vubuntor856> ok
<n2i> gợi ý: cài lại grub2 cho ubuntu
<vubuntor856> de em tim kiem xem the nao
<vubuntor856> cam on anh truoc.
<n2i> note: Ubuntu không phải là Windows => không thể gọi là 2 win được!
<vubuntor856> the thi phai goi no la he dieu hanh gi ah?
<n2i> Ubuntu!
<n2i> như thế gọi là dualboot cho nó thuần
<vubuntor856> e con 1   van de nay nua
<vubuntor856> e sai ubuntu
<vubuntor856> e co cai may phan mem cua window ra
<vubuntor856> chi cai cho biêt thoi
<vubuntor856> em cai qua cai playone
<vubuntor856> qua wine day.
<vubuntor856> e cai office 2007
<vubuntor856> bay gio em muon bo no di
<vubuntor856> nhung kko biêt cach bo
<n2i> ẹc, xài mấy cái đó mà làm chi?
<n2i> trong playonlinux hình như có chỗ để remove mà?
<n2i> không thì vào ~/.playonlinux hoặc ~/.wine tìm mà xóa
<vubuntor856> e vao roi
<vubuntor856> trong 2 muc do
<vubuntor856> co phan remove
<vubuntor856> nhung no bi ẩn đen đi
<vubuntor856> ko dùng đc
<n2i> đi xóa bằng tay vậy
<n2i> vào 2 thư mục ở trên mà kiếm
<n2i> chắc là nó ở đâu trong đó
<vubuntor856> e mới dùng ubuntu có 1 thời gian ngắn àh
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor856> hok biết xóa bằng tay
<n2i> bôi đen, chuột phải chọn move to trash!
<vubuntor856> e dùng lệnh xóa nhưng nó chăng remove dc
<n2i> lệnh xóa?
<vubuntor856> e thử rồi
<n2i> rm?
<vubuntor856> nhÆ°ng ko dc
<n2i> nó báo sao?
<n2i> xóa ở đâu?
<vubuntor856> để e nói lại cach cua e lam nhe
<vubuntor856> a xem e lam sai cho nao.
<n2i> cứ trình bày
<vubuntor856> dau tien
<vubuntor856> em vao mucc playone va wine
<vubuntor856> de xoa no di
<vubuntor856> nhung trong 2 muc nay no bi boi den phan remove
<vubuntor856> nen dung lenh xoa no
<vubuntor856> e dung lenh sudo apt-get remove office 2007
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor856> nao bao la ko xoa dc
<n2i> cái đó không liên quan chi đến apt-get cả
<n2i> thế này
<vubuntor856> the ah.
<n2i> chuột phải vào mấy thư mục đó nó không cho cái move to trash?
<vubuntor856> ko có anh o
<vubuntor856> i
<n2i> chuột phải chọn properties thẻ premission xem nó là của ai, quyền như thế nào?
<n2i> premission :-/ hem biết viết có đúng hem nữa @@
<vubuntor856> nhÆ°ng chuot phai vao cai nao ah?
<vubuntor856> playonlinux hay la wiine hay là trong cai office 2007?
<n2i> một thư mục hay file nào đó trong trong playonlinux hoặc wine đó
<n2i> bên trong 2 thư mục trước là được
<vubuntor856> e vao wine
<vubuntor856> de xoa office
<vubuntor856> nhưng no bi ẩn đen hết
<vubuntor856> e nghỉ
<vubuntor856> nếu nó bị ẩn đen
<n2i> ai bị ẩn đen?
<vubuntor856> thì ko thể bấm chuột phải đc
<vubuntor856> cai remove bị ẩn đen
<n2i> không chuột phải được
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor856> con office thi no ẩn luôn
<n2i> không thấy?
<n2i> mà đã chắc là vào cái ~/.wine rồi há?
<vubuntor856> anh n2i cho em nick chat dc ko?
<n2i> đây, nick chat đây
<vubuntor856> chac chắn đã cài ah.
<n2i> đang chat đó thôi, còn nick nào nữa :D
<n2i> hỏi là đã thực sự vào trong cái thư mục ~/.wine đó chưa?
<vubuntor856> e vào rồi
<n2i> không thì bật terminal lên: sudo rm -rf ~/.wine/*
<vubuntor856> nhÆ°ng trong cai wine do
<vubuntor856> ko thay thu muc office
<vubuntor856> ma trong khi do e van su dung office 2007 binh thuong
<vubuntor856> ngay ca cad 2008 e cai thu cung vay
<vubuntor856> chang xoa dc cai nao ca.
<nobawk> _Tux_: nhìn cái hình vẽ đó là ra thôi ;3
<_Tux_> nobawk: hơ hơ ...
<_Tux_> tức là clk/ bao nhiên cũng thế chứ gì ạ
<nobawk> _Tux_: chu kỳ của Qa = 2 lần chu kỳ của clk -> f = 1/2 f_{clk}
<nobawk> cũng thế là cũng thế thế nào lolz
<n2i> vubuntor856: không thấy? có mấy thư mục ở trong đó?
<nobawk> _Tux_: thôi tự xử tiếp nha
 * _Tux_ <- dốt :(
<n2i> có thư mục devices hem?
<vubuntor856> hix
<vubuntor856> e dang o  tren win 7
<n2i> ẹc
<nobawk> _Tux_: lolz
<n2i> thế mà phán
<nobawk> _Tux_: cứ thế phân tích là ra
<vubuntor856> hjhj
<n2i> vubuntor856: lúc khác xử, giờ ko chơi vs win
<nobawk> nhưng chia tần hệ số lẻ thì lại là 1 phạm trù khác ;))
<vubuntor856> za vang anh ah.
<vubuntor856> cảm ơn anh n2i nhìu.hjhj
<CoconutCrab> olz
<vubuntor940> cho em hoi 1 chut ve file .rar
<vubuntor940> em da cai archive roi
<vubuntor940> nhung ma khi giai nen thi lai ko dc
<vubuntor036> cho e hoi
<vubuntor940> may bao loi
<vubuntor940> cac anh co the giup em dc ko a
<vubuntor036> e cai wine roi ma k chay duoc file .exe
<n2i> cài rar hoặc unrar-free vào
<vubuntor940> ko cai dc a
<n2i> sao hem cài được?
<vubuntor940> no bao loi
<n2i> 036 nó báo sao/
<n2i> cả 2: nó báo sao thế?
<vubuntor940> cai gi ma ve spor gi day a
<vubuntor940> em da cai archive roi
<vubuntor940> cai de len dc ko anh
<n2i> cài archive là sao?
<n2i> trên wiki hình như có hết rồi mà nhở
<n2i>  !ure | vubuntor940
<ubot2> vubuntor940: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> đấy
<vubuntor940> archive manager day
<vubuntor940> cai quan ly rar day a
<vubuntor940> bjo cai them unrar dc ko a
<n2i> cái đó thì liên quan gì unrar
<n2i> cài thêm nó mới mở được .rar mà
<vubuntor940> vang
<vubuntor940> em thu xem the nao a
<vubuntor940> thanks anh nhiu a
<vubuntor036> e cai wine roi ma k chay duoc file .exe
<vubuntor036> giup e voi
<n2i> vubuntor036: nó báo sao?
<n2i> hỏi ở trên rồi mà
<vubuntor036> bao loi nhu vay ne
<vubuntor780> CoconutCrab: làm ơn cho e hỏi sao em vào trang này nó toàn báo Server failure verifying captcha , để phải sưa cấu hình mãi :((
<vubuntor036> de e copy
<vubuntor036> The file '/media/data/Phan Mem/Programs/rminstall.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<vubuntor036> loi vay do
<codai2810> vubuntor036: bạn để file đó ở đâu?
<n2i> cái này nói nhiểu rồi mà nhỉ, trên forum có chưa ta?
<vubuntor036> bao blocked:wine stat/unix
<vubuntor036> file de tren o dia du lieu
<vubuntor036> k bit lam sao nua
<codai2810> vubuntor036: copy hoặc move nó ra desktop hoặc đâu đó khác đi, để trong /media ko chơi đc đâu
<vubuntor036> copy ra destop ha
<codai2810> desktop, home,....
<n2i> ò, đưa về nhà mà xài :D
<vubuntor036> k duoc luon
<CoconutCrab> rain
<codai2810> vubuntor036: sau khi move ra rồi thì nháy phải vào file
<codai2810> chọn properties
<codai2810> trong tab permissions
<codai2810> tick  chọn Allow executing file as program
<vubuntor036> roi
<codai2810> vubuntor036: giờ cài xem đc ko
<n2i> chắc bắt nó uống rượu nên nó không thích
 * n2i cũng không thích uống rượu :P
<vubuntor940> ubuntu co ctrinh nao tuong tu nhu visua studio ko a
<vubuntor036> thanks duoc roi
<vubuntor036> ma ly do tai sao fai di chuyen ra destop vay
<codai2810> .g visual studio ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owhSP2B3Mss
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Programming With Visual Studio in Ubuntu (WinBuntu) (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> :P
<codai2810> :P
<vubuntor660> 1
<kid__> 2
<vubuntor469> cac anh oi
<n2i> xin cho dấu bạn ơi!
<n2i> chứ cậu nói thế dễ gây xung đột lắm :D
<vubuntor469> cho em hoi 1 ty ah: sao em cai ubuntu ma co cai thanh menu doc ma e ko lam gi dc
<n2i> tá»± dung: cac anh oi
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor469> :D
<vietred> vubuntor469: cái thanh menu thì sao? bạn hỏi rõ rõ 1 tí đi thì còn biết đường trả lời chứ
<vietred> vubuntor469: còn cái chị thì sao? :))
<vubuntor469> xin loi neu e ko viet dc dau' nhe
<vubuntor469> em chua cai duoc bo go tieng viet
<vubuntor469> e dinh tuy bien giao dien, nhung ma cua em click chuot phai vao thanh panel ay ko co delete panel hay la add to panel
<vietred> bạn í hay thật, hỏi xong out luôn =))
<n2i> spammer đích thực!
<codai2810> chờ mấy chục giây rồi còn gì nữa
<vietred> mà sao dạo này nhiều vubuntor thế ko biết, 1 đảng phái mới à? :-/
<vubuntor328> co ai biet ko aj
 * n2i mấy chục s đó đang đánh ở tab khác
<codai2810> vubuntor328: thế bạn thấy những tùy chọn gì?
<vubuntor328> em thay co moi preferences va about
<vubuntor328> con remove from panel thi bi an
<n2i> vubuntor328: ý cậu là không làm gì được với panel?
<n2i> thậm chí cả chuột phải vào?
<vubuntor328> dung a
<vubuntor328> vang
<n2i> nó bị khóa rồi
<vubuntor328> lam sao de mo a?
<codai2810> có 1 thanh panel thì bị ẩn là đúng rồi
<n2i> có xài ubuntu tweak hem?
<vubuntor328> co 2 thanh a
<codai2810> ẩn cái remove*
<vubuntor328> 1 thanh nam ngang phia tren
<codai2810> vubuntor328: thế thanh panel còn lại có bị như thế ko?
<vubuntor328> 1 thanh dung ben trai
<vubuntor328> thanh dung ben trai con ko nhan khi bam chuot phai a
<codai2810> eh
 * codai2810 chịu, lặn
<vubuntor328> sao may em lai bi the nho
 * codai2810 quẳng n2i ra cho vubuntor328 hút máu
<vubuntor328> thay cac ban cai xong thi co 2 thanh nam ngang tren va duoi
<vubuntor328> cua em co 1 thanh ngang va 1 thanh dung
<vubuntor328> huhu
<vubuntor328> google mai ma ko lam gi dc
<n2i> :Æ 
<vubuntor328> ko ai biet a
<vubuntor328> :((
<vietred> chiêu cuối: Alt+F2 -> gconf-editor
<n2i> vietred: uhm
<n2i> xài ubuntu tweak thì dễ hơn
<n2i> vào trong đó tìm cái khóa full panel locked
<vietred> bộ gõ tiếng Việt bạn ấy còn chưa cài thì lấy đâu ra ubuntu tweak :D
<n2i> hay là full lock panel gì đó ấy
<n2i> ò, nhưng mà cũng tùy
<vubuntor328> ko phai
<vubuntor328> vi dang upgrade nen em chua cai duoc
<vietred> thôi bạn n2i đỡ đạn tiếp nhé @.@
<vubuntor328> nhung cai em thac mac dau tien la tai sao cua e co 1 thanh thang dung
<n2i> chỉnh như thế thì nó như thế thôi
<vubuntor328> trong khi xem anh cac ban up thi la 2 thanh nam ngang het
<n2i> đưa ra giữa màn hình còn được mà :D
<vubuntor328> lam the nao de chinh a?
<n2i> đã bảo mớ khóa panel đó xong
<n2i> sau đó chỉnh gi thì chỉnh
<n2i> bật gconf-editor lên
<n2i> tìm trong 1: app/panel
<n2i> 2: desktop/gnome
<vietred> codai2810: làm sao ra đc mấy cái "chịu, lặn" hay "quẳng n2i ra cho hút máu" hay vậy bạn?
<n2i> vietred: /help đi
<n2i> xài đỡ thì: /me
<codai2810> vietred: "/me chịu"
<vietred> vubuntor: app/panel/toplevel/panel gì đó, đầy khóa trong đó, có description đầy đủ
 * vietred chịu
<vubuntor328> the khoa thi value la 1 hay la 0 a
<vietred> à, hiểu rồi :))
<vubuntor328> ???
<n2i> vubuntor328: khóa đó có dấu tick
<n2i> mà mỗi khóa đều có giải nghĩa đó rồi, đọc tên + giải nhĩa mà xài thôi
<vubuntor328> sao lai la the nhi?
<vubuntor328> chua kip nghic gi da the nay roi
<vubuntor328> nan ubuntu qua
<vubuntor328> :((
<vietred> vubuntor328: bạn là trường hợp đầu tiên đc ghi nhận :-!
<vubuntor328> hic
<vubuntor328> em cai song song voi win 7 64 bit
<vubuntor328> tren may sony vaio eb23
<vubuntor328> hay co anh huong gi ko?
<vubuntor328> truoc cai 10.10 cung the
<vubuntor328> cai lai 10.04 cung vay
<vubuntor328> :((
<n2i> ảnh hưởng gì
<vietred> vubuntor328: chả liên quan gì sất, coi lại cái đĩa ubuntu đi
<n2i> liên quan gì nhau đâu
<vubuntor328> @@
<vubuntor328> down tren trang chu ma coi lai noi gi?
<vietred> vubuntor328: mình sợ bạn down về bị lỗi gì đó, check md5 chưa bạn?
<vubuntor328> cha nhe down 2 ban deu loi ca 2???
<Lokiheero> sao sao
<Lokiheero> chuyện gì chuyện gì
<vubuntor328> dai ca co biet ko?
<vubuntor328> em ko tuy chinh duoc 2 cai panel cua em
<vubuntor328> ma 1 cai nam ngan
<vubuntor328> 1 cai nam dung vuong goc voi nhau o dinh tren trai man hinh
<vubuntor328> ko lam gi duoc?
<vubuntor328> :((
<Lokiheero> à, làm một cho một cái nằm ngang một cái đứng thẳng, 2 cái hợp thành một góc vuông ấy à
<Lokiheero> làm giống vậy phải hem
<vubuntor328> ko
<vubuntor328> cos nghia laf
<vubuntor328> luc em cai xong
<vubuntor328> no da co 1 cai thang dung va 1 cai nam ngang roi
<vubuntor328> ma em ko delete duoc cai nao
<Lokiheero> lol
<Lokiheero> có chuyện đó nữa hả
<vubuntor328> hic
<Lokiheero> thế click chuột phải vài remove panel > done
<vubuntor328> cha hieu sao em lai bi nhu vay
<vubuntor328> cho remove bi mo`
<vubuntor328> :((
<Lokiheero> :(
<vubuntor000> ^^!
<n2i> haha
<vubuntor000> chào mọi người
<n2i> vubuntor000:  bắt tay cái!
<vubuntor000> cho mình hỏi từ dao diện đồ họa làm sao để chuyển về giao diện cốnle
<vubuntor000> console
<vubuntor000> <_---
<vubuntor000> bắt thì bắt :)
<vubuntor328> ko co ai biet a?
<vubuntor328> buon qua
<vubuntor328> co ai biet mo khoa panel ko?
<n2i> vubuntor328: hay nhỉ, đã chỉnh trong gconf-editor chưa?
<n2i> nó ở trong đó mà
<n2i> sao hem vào mà kiếm
<n2i> vubuntor000: ctrl + alt + f1
<n2i> f1 -> f6
<vubuntor000> mình tưởng đấy là chạy các terminal ảo
<vubuntor000> mình cài bản server
<vubuntor000> hôm có có cài thêm giao diện đồ họa và sử dụng lệnh statx để chuyển qua đồ họa
<vubuntor000> giờ muốn nó về như cũ
<n2i> thì đó
<n2i> về tty đó
<n2i> muốn không có đồ họa luôn à?
<n2i> thì remove nó đi
<vubuntor328> em moi dung
<vubuntor328> biet gi ma kiem
<Lokiheero> vubuntor000: muốn về console lại à
<C4NoC> Lokiheero: dzo coi
<vubuntor000> vậy cho mình hỏi khi mình dừng lệnh apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop thì ngoài giao diện nó có tự cài thêm các gói phần mềm khác ko
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: dzo dzo
<vubuntor000> như openoffice chẳng hạn
<Lokiheero> vubuntor000: hok
<vubuntor000> ủa sao khi mình chạy đồ họa
<n2i> vubuntor000: cài hết những cái mà được liệt vào ubuntu desktop default
<vubuntor000> à
<vubuntor000> Lokiheero đầu tiên mình cài bản server mà
<n2i> cái tìm kiếm của gconf-editor hơi ngu
<n2i> khó kiếm
<n2i> đi rồi à :P
<vietred> vubuntor000: sao bạn chạy vừa giao diện vừa dòng lệnh đc hay vậy? nó ko báo lỗi gì à?
<vubuntor000> ko
<vubuntor000> đầu tiên mình cài bản server ở dao diện dòng lệnh
<vubuntor000> rồi học các lệnh thì có thấy hướng dẫn sử cài thêm giao diện đc
<vubuntor000> mình thử
<vubuntor000> rồi nó chuyển qa luôn chứ
<vubuntor000> đâu có chạy đồng thời đâu
<n2i> thế là chơi: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop luôn hở?
<n2i> hihi
<n2i> => thành bản desktop rồi còn gì
<vubuntor000> ừ
<vubuntor000> vậy mình mới thắc mắc nếu lên GUI mà dư ra mấy ứng dụng như Openoffice thì lên làm gì
<vubuntor000> --->n2i. lúc bạn nói ctrl+alt+f1 mình nhớ thầy mình cũng có nhắc rồi, có 6 termial ảo thì phải, nhưng mình chạy trên máy ảo nhấn thì chẳng có báo gì cả
<n2i> lại còn chạy máy ảo nữa?
<n2i> lol, thế là do máy ảo không nhận cái mớ phím đó
<n2i> chứ ko phải tại U
<vubuntor000> ừ cũng có thể
<vubuntor657> chao ca nha
<vubuntor657> cho minh hoi xiu
<vubuntor657> vi du nha: minh co useradmin -d /home/useradmin
<vubuntor657> gio trong useradmin/ lai co them vai usercon
<vubuntor657> vay co the nao
<codai2810> vubuntor657: các siêu nhân ngủ hết rồi :)
<vubuntor657> useradmin co the chinh sua file trong usercon kg?
<vubuntor657> hihi
<vubuntor657> vay ah
<vubuntor657> cai nay cung don gian ah
<vubuntor657> ma tai vi minh ga
<vubuntor657> ban biet chi minh voi
<codai2810> mình ko biết
<vubuntor657> uh vay ah
<vubuntor657> thanks
<codai2810> vubuntor657: đi ngủ đi thôi, mai dậy thì hỏi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-29
<vubuntor068> hi cac ban
<vubuntor068> xin hoi xiu va ftp
<vubuntor912> có cần ai lên irc cũng phải ke khai không nhỉ ?
<vubuntor847> có ai giúp em cái
<vubuntor847> em cài ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop edition cho Laptop Vaio eb23 xong xuôi hết nhưng mà ko có 1 tý âm thanh nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor847: thế dùng im lặng cũng được
<vubuntor847> èo
<vubuntor847> ai choi the
<vubuntor847> ko có ai biết ah?
<vubuntor847> đã upgrade hết rồi
<vubuntor847> mà nó vẫn ko lên
<vubuntor847> trong khi cài phiên bản netbook edition thì nghe nhạc bt
<vubuntor847> ko biết nếu cài ubuntu 10.10 desktop thi có bị nhu the ko nhỉ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor847: thôi lên 11.04 luôn đi
<C4NoC> lỡ dzầu
<vubuntor847> èo
<vubuntor847> nhưng mà em chỉ thích cái giao diện GNOME thôi
<vubuntor847> ko thích unity đâu ạ
<vubuntor847> :((
<C4NoC> thì xóa unity đi
<C4NoC> cài gnome vào
<C4NoC> vubuntor847: ko thì cài debian đi cho lành
<C4NoC> ko thì linux Mint
<vubuntor847> em hỏi tý
<vubuntor847> có gỡ bỏ giao diện của unity ko?
<vubuntor847> có gỡ được ko?
<vubuntor847> chỉ cách cho em với
<vubuntor847> alô
<vubuntor847> ko có ai bày cách cho em ạ
<vubuntor157> e cai ibus vao roi ma k go duoc kieu vni
<vubuntor157> giup e voi
<vubuntor157> co ai k
<vubuntor157> giup voi
<vubuntor144> alo cac anh oi cho em hoi. Em moi cai dat ban 10.10 ma giao dien unity no kho sai qua. Gio em muon download lai ban 10.04 netbook ma tren trang chu ubuntu em k tim thay. Em co the down ban 10.04netbook o dau?
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: vào mirror tìm
<C4NoC> chỗ down load ấy
<C4NoC> kiếm cái mirror
<vubuntor144> phan desktop chi co ban 10.10 va 10.04
<vubuntor144> con netbook em khong tim duoc ban 10.04
<C4NoC> vubuntor144: mirror
<C4NoC> kiếm đi
<vubuntor558> co ai dang onl ko ak
<vubuntor558> alo ak
<vubuntor558> cho em hoi 1 ty voi
<vubuntor144> thanks anh
<vubuntor859> chao ban
<vubuntor859> minh vua cai Untubun nhung sao ko nghe nhac duoc vay
<khat_nuoc> toi cai bo tool backtrack tren ubuntu nhung bi loi o day : http://cB6.upanh.com/20.592.27493845.hPu0/1.png     http://cB7.upanh.com/20.592.27493846.e4w0/2.png. Toi co' the lam gi de khắc phục nó hay có sự hướng dẫn nào khác để cài backtrack không?
<vubuntor264> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi cái hiệu ứng "show mouse" của em không có trong compizcofig-setting-manager em phai dow o dau de cai them ha
 * vubuntor675 treo nobawk lên nóc nhà
<vubuntor675> giờ này k0 ăn cơm còn online cái giề
<vubuntor446> xin loi cho em hoi ti xiu
<vubuntor446> may em cai wine, va no hien len 1 cai bang gi do nhu read me ngay tai termiral, va em khong the an OK trong do dc
<vubuntor446> bay gio em bi loi dinh sudo apt-get lam sao de khac phuc day
<kijuto> cái bảng đó bấm tab là có thể đến chữ OK
<kijuto> :)
<v0ld3m0rt> kijuto: hiện bảng ok trong terminal á ?
<v0ld3m0rt> nghi ngờ quá :-/
<kijuto> ờ ờ
<kijuto> đoán thế
<kijuto> :P
<v0ld3m0rt> :D
<v0ld3m0rt> .g tăng tốc JDownloader
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://congdongthongtin.com/2010/04/12/jdownloader-tu-dong-va-tang-toc-do-tai-file-tren-cac-site-chia-se-file-rapidshare-megaupload/
<bksupybot> Title: JDownloader tự động và tăng tốc độ tải file trên các site chia sẻ file Rapidshare, Megaupload | Tin tức công nghệ thông tin tải phần mềm ứng dụng cho di động miễn phí mới nhất (at congdongthongtin.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> .ping
<v0ld3m0rt> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor446> vang
<vubuntor446> cam on anh
<vubuntor446> cho em hoi phan mem nao viet C tot nhat
<vubuntor446> o ben window em dung Dev C quen roi nen may cai nay em khong hieu lam
<n2i> vubuntor446: phải phân biệt chứ
<vubuntor446> có cái trang nào hướng dẫn lập trình C trong ubuntu không ạ
<vubuntor446> chứ gúc gồ khó tìm lắm
<CoconutCrab> C trong ubuntu thì khác gì?
<vubuntor446> tức là em không biết soft nào ấy ạ
<vubuntor446> vào các web còn bảo cài thư viện gì gì đó
<vubuntor446> nên hơi rối tí
<vubuntor446> làm ơn chỉ cho mình cần cài nhưngx gì được không
<n2i> thích xài ide phổng? có cả mớ trong software center kìa
<vubuntor446> tức là nó không chạy  được ấy bạn
<vubuntor446> nghe nói là phải có g++ hay cái gì đó đại loại thế
<vubuntor030> chào
<santarosa> Chào buổi tối
<vubuntor825> chào các bạn. các bạn cho mình hỏi: mình lỡ tay remove bỏ cái biểu tượng unikey trên panel thì làm sao lấy lại được?
<vubuntor825> chào các bạn. các bạn cho mình hỏi: mình lỡ tay remove bỏ cái biểu tượng unikey trên panel thì làm sao lấy lại được?
<vubuntor825> chào các bạn. các bạn cho mình hỏi: mình lỡ tay remove bỏ cái biểu tượng unikey trên panel thì làm sao lấy lại được?
<vubuntor825> chào các bạn. các bạn cho mình hỏi: mình lỡ tay remove bỏ cái biểu tượng unikey trên panel thì làm sao lấy lại được?
<vubuntor825> diễn đàn ko còn ai ah?
<Lokiheero> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<Lokiheero> vubuntor825: vào trong menu nắm kéo nó ra
<vubuntor825> tôi mà spam? hỏi chờ 1 hồi lâu ko thấy gì =  spam??? @@
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-30
<vubuntor223> cho em hoi cai clutter em cai k dc
<vubuntor223> chi em voi
<vubuntor223> alo
<vubuntor160> hướng dẫn chát như thế nào bạn ơi
<nobawk> !chat
<ubot2> Factoid 'chat' not found
<vubuntor307>  hướng dẩn em cái clutterflow mấy anh ơi
<Vule> mọi người cho tớ hỏi cái
<Vule> làm sao disable EISA khi load kernel nhỉ
<Vule> không tài nào install được Ubuntu vì khi chọn install nó cứ báo là main không hỗ trợ EISA
<vubuntor215> cac ban cho minh hoi chut
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor215> ban chi cho minh cach chia se may in giua 2 may tinh dc cai unbuntu ko
<vubuntor215> tuc la co 2 may  tinh dc cai ubuntu, mot may dc cai may in may con lai muon ket noi vao may cai may in de in qua mang
<vubuntor215> hay chi cho minh cach chia se voi
<vubuntor215> có ai chỉ cho mình dc ko?
<vubuntor215> mình đang cần gấp
<_Tux_> vubuntor215: bạn cài đặt samba cho ubuntu là được mà
<vubuntor215> 2 máy tính cùng cài ubuntu mà
<vubuntor215> 1 máy cài máy in, máy còn lại muốn kết nối vào đó để in
<vubuntor215> dùng samba có dc ko bạn?
<C4NoC> được
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor215> tương tự như máy khách chủ trong window đó mà banh\
<C4NoC> .g share printer ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<vubuntor215> thay vào đó là 2 máy dc cài ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Printers - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor215: đọc cái kia chưa
<vubuntor215> mình đang đọc đây
<vubuntor215> để mình làm thử
<vubuntor215> nếu không thì bạn chỉ cụ thể cho mình nhé
<vubuntor215> thank các bạn
<vubuntor593> chào, mình mới được giới thiệu về ubuntu, định làm quen với nó
<vubuntor593> nhưng vấn đề là mình muốn cài ubuntu vào partion cuối cùng của hdd, hdd hiện đang cài hai hệ điều hành, par1 dùng xp, par2 dùng win7, par3 (logic disc) dùng chứa dữ liệu, par4 định cài ubuntu. Cao nhân nào từng có kinh nghiệm vụ này xin chỉ giáo.
<C4NoC> vubuntor215: cài bình thường
<C4NoC> lúc cài chọn manual partition
<C4NoC> cho cái / vào part đó
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor494> có ai biết cách lấy lại biểu tượng unikey và biểu tượng kết nối mạng trên thanh panel ko ạ?
<codai2810> vubuntor494: nháy phải vào thanh panel chọn add to panel
<codai2810> tìm indicator applet
<codai2810> vubuntor494: add vào
<vubuntor494> em add nó ra cái loa và lá thư ạ
<vubuntor494> ko ra biểu tượng mạng và unikey
<vubuntor494> :((
<codai2810> thế mềnh nhầm
<vubuntor494> có ai biết ko ạ
<codai2810> vubuntor494: notification area
<vubuntor494> ko có cái đấy ạ
<vubuntor494> làm thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor494> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor494> dduoc rồi ạ
<vubuntor494> camr ơn bác nhé
<vubuntor494> :*
<vubuntor425> Các bác cho hỏi trong ubuntu có cách nào mount nhiều phân vùng vào 1 thư mục không vậy ?
<vubuntor330> các bác ơi có cách nào viết shell để đổi mật khẩu không
<Lokiheero> vubuntor425: wut for?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor330: passwd
<vubuntor330> passwd phải nhập mật khẩu mà bác
<vubuntor330> em viết shell để chạy tự động
<vubuntor425> Các bác cho hỏi trong ubuntu có cách nào mount nhiều phân vùng vào 1 thư mục không vậy ?
 * Lokiheero chả bít shell
<vubuntor630> admin, mod cho e hoi ti ?
<vubuntor630> alo, who's still here ?
<vubuntor630> ghet ghe, chua gi da chay roi
<vubuntor630> cho minh hoi u-vn nha minh k0 them nginx / squid vao ah ?
<vubuntor630> k0 lam 1 cai reverse proxy loc cac request den server thi do bi giat lag hon
<vubuntor630> sao k0 lam 1 cai reverse proxy loc cac request den server thi do bi giat lag hon
<Lokiheero> đầu tiên là tiền đâu
<vubuntor630> uhm`, sao bao? co' ho~ tro. $$$ ma` ?
 * v0ld3m0rt248 bung' chym Lokiheero :)
<Lokiheero> chưa thấy $ là chưa có
 * Lokiheero cũng chả vô 4rum u-vn
<v0ld3m0rt248> Lokiheero: cach don gian hon la upgrade LAMP ? u-vn dung LAMPcu wa'
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g "top free Voice IP"
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: No results found for '"top free Voice IP"'.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g top free Voice IP
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.consumersearch.com/voip
<bksupybot> Title: VoIP Reviews; Voice Over IP Reviews, Best VoIP Service (at www.consumersearch.com)
<vubuntor856> cho e xin hoi
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor856> phan mem ho tro download trong firefox
<Lokiheero> vubuntor856: cài addon getThemAll của nó vào
<vubuntor856> trong firefox em cung khong go duoc tieng viet
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor856: mo? menu > tool > addon > go~ download vao` thi no' ra 1 loat. addon ho~ tro. download
<vubuntor856> cach cai addon do nhu the nao. em moi vua duoc tap huan su dung ubuntu moi 2 ngay nen chua nam vung
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhung minh` thik choi request policy hon :)
<vubuntor949> do phan giai cua man hinh may tinh em hien thi  1280x1024(5:4) lam cho man hinh chu nho qua, em muon chinh lai 800x600 nhung khong duoc vi thieu driver man hinh. xin cho em loi khuyen
<excrypf> vubuntor949: em tăng kích thước font lên
<vubuntor949> co cach nao chinh lai do phan giai man hinh khong
<excrypf> vubuntor949: bạn thử xuống 1024x768 xem có đc ko
<vubuntor949> no khong cho dieu chinh. em su dung may tinh de ban. main 865
<vubuntor585> em dang xai song song win 7 va ubuntu,cho em hoi gio em muon bo win 7 va xai ubuntu thi lam nhu the nao
<favadi> vubuntor585: xóa luôn phân vùng win7 là xong
<vubuntor585> lam sao de xoa ha anh
<favadi> vubuntor585: xài gparted
<vubuntor585> anh co the chi chi tiet hon khong
<favadi> vubuntor585: cứ cài vô đi đã
<vubuntor585> ngia la dow gparted ve may roi cai dat truoc phai khong anh
<favadi> vubuntor585: bạn đã đọc beginner's guide chưa?
<vubuntor585> da chua
<v0ld3m0rt248> truoc' khi dung. toi' gparted thi add label vao` cac' phan vung`, nho' ki` win cai` vao` dau, ubuntu cai`vao` dau
<vubuntor585> cai vao o E
<vubuntor585> dow ve xong roi sao nua anh
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor585: ban. cai` ubuntu vao o? cung' ah` ?
<vubuntor585> o E anh
<vubuntor585> gio em mun no qua o C
<v0ld3m0rt248> 0 hieu ban noi gi
<vubuntor585> va bo het du lieu trong o C
<vubuntor585> em cai bang USB
<v0ld3m0rt248> xoa' win lam` gi` ?
<vubuntor585> tai em thich win ubuntu hon gio mun bo win cu
<codai2810> win ubuntu
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor585: ban. biet' dung partition paragon manage hay pq magic k0 ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> codai2810: co' the? la ubuntu gui win
<vubuntor585> nghia la gio em mun chuyen win ubuntu da cai vao o C va format win cu
<v0ld3m0rt248> cau hoi toi' nghia~ wa' k0 hieu? dc
<vubuntor585> thoi ko lam phien a nua thaks anh nhieu
<xiaomei> C4NoC:
<C4NoC> xiaomei: chờ anh xíu
<vubuntor911> mấy pro cho hỏi sync nhạc vào ipod như nào nhỉ
<vubuntor911> để nó xóa nhạc cũ và đè nhạc mới ấy bro
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g sync music to ipod on ubunut
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g sync music to ipod on ubuntu
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<bksupybot> Title: Using an iPhone or iPod Touch with Ubuntu and Kubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Using an iPhone or iPod Touch with Ubuntu and Kubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> bot thong minh wa' :) good
<vubuntor911> trước thấy ubuntu trong ipod rồi nhưng chắc là fake thôi
<vubuntor911> cái chính là như này nhá
<vubuntor911> chiếc ipood của mình sync nhạc bằng itunes
<vubuntor911> giờ cắm vào ubuntu
<vubuntor911> nó sync không xóa các bài cũ mà copy lại toàn bộ vào máy khiến dung lượng k đủ
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor911, itunes k0 chay. tren ubuntu ?
<vubuntor911> mình muốn hỏi là làm sao để ipod của mình giờ không còn bài nào để còn sync với ipod đây?
<v0ld3m0rt248> thi` xoa' truoc' sync sau
<vubuntor911> trước mình dùng win
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g Itunes on ubuntu
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Download iTunes in Linux Ubuntu | eHow.com (at www.ehow.com)
<vubuntor911> xóa nhưng nó không hết bạn à, vẫn bị dinhs dung lượng
<vubuntor911> hix
<v0ld3m0rt248> dung itunes format dc k0 ?
<vubuntor911> hiện tại mình đang dùng ubuntu nên không có itunes
<vubuntor911> trước mình dùng 2 cái song song
<vubuntor911> giờ chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu mới phát sinh cái vấn đề này
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g install iTunes on ubuntu
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Download iTunes in Linux Ubuntu | eHow.com (at www.ehow.com)
<vubuntor911> qua wine ak?
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=1939&view=previous
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt iTunes cho Apple’s Ipod trên Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> tim tren dien dan ay'
<v0ld3m0rt248> danh fai wine, wine trick thui :(
<vubuntor911> ok thank minh se thu xem
<vubuntor911> wine trick la` sao ban
<vubuntor911> minh thay o tren software no la wine beta ban ak`
<v0ld3m0rt248> winetrick la` plugin, addon cai` nhung thu' khac' tren wine
<vubuntor911> ban co the cho minh link trong dien dan de tham khao khong
<v0ld3m0rt248> voi' wine chi? cai vai` ung' dung. co ban? thui
<vubuntor911> minh moi bo window de sang linux
<v0ld3m0rt248> links tren roi` con gi nua~
<vubuntor911> chan win lam roi
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g install winetrick
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<vubuntor911> vay lam theo huong dan nay la dc ak` ban
<bksupybot> Title: winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> theo nhu huong' dan thi chac' duoc.
<v0ld3m0rt248> nho' doc. ki~ huong' dan~
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor911, ma` win co' toi. gi dau chu' :-/
<v0ld3m0rt248> to' van~ dung win ma` :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> loi~ thi vao` link forum phia' tren de? hoi? tiep'
<v0ld3m0rt248> to' di an com da
<vubuntor911> win co virus :))
<vubuntor580> chào mọi ng
<vubuntor580> có ai giúp em với
<vubuntor580> :(
<vubuntor580> em cần giúp về partition
<vubuntor719> cai may incanon 2900 tren ubuntu nhu the nao
<vubuntor719> ai bit chi dum
<vubuntor719> j
<daovanhoi> hế lô cả nhà
<vubuntor719> ai bit cai may in 2900 chi dum
<daovanhoi> out
<vubuntor265> cho hoi cai nay
<vubuntor265> toi dang dung ubuntu 10.4 phien ban desktop, cai trinh diet virus nao cho no?
<vubuntor220> có ai ko em hỏi tý ạ
<vubuntor220> em cài cái Kubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor220> sau đó có dùng cái chức năng automount cho mấy cái ổ cứng nhưng khi khởi dộng lên nó cứ hỏi pass làm sao để nó ko hỏi nữa ạ
<vubuntor220> hic có ai giúp em với
<vubuntor220> alô có ai ko???
<vubuntor220> aloo cái bô
<_Tux_> bô bô cái ***
<daovanhoi> =))
<vubuntor220> he he
<vubuntor220> co ngừoi trả lời roòi
<vubuntor220> anh ơi giúp ekm
<vubuntor220> anh Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor220> @.@
<vubuntor859> cho minh hoi co phan men nao ho tro ubuntu download nhanh idm ko zday
<_Tux_> vubuntor859: dùng Windows đi
<_Tux_> Linux không có IDM đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor220: wht ?
<vubuntor859> minh dung win ubuntu
<vubuntor859> co phan mem nao ho tro dowload nhu IDM ko?
<daovanhoi> có bạn ơi
<daovanhoi> jdownloader ấy
<vubuntor220> là thế này em có dùng chức năng automount trong kubuntu 10.10 để mount mấy cái ổ cứng nhưng mỗi lần khởi dộng đêu hỏi pass
<daovanhoi> chạy ngon lành cành đào
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: nói chung họ đòi hỏi
<_Tux_> bác nói làm gì
<vubuntor220> làm sao để nó khỏi hỏi pass mà tự nhập luôn a
 * _Tux_ sắp tới lại chê ỏng chê eo
<_Tux_> vubuntor859: dùng Windows đi
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> e không biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor220: chịu
<_Tux_> không dùng KDE bao giờ
<daovanhoi> =))
<_Tux_> mà pass cũng tốt chứ sao
<_Tux_> càng đỡ thằng khác dòm ngó
<vubuntor859> vay de choi game tren ubuntu nhu win 7 can cai phan mem gi ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor859: dùng Windows đi
<_Tux_> chơi được ngay
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> bác tux nói phải
<vubuntor859> zday ubuntu chi choi nhug game cua no thoi ah?
<daovanhoi> một số game thôi y ơi
<vubuntor859> ko choi dc tat ca cac game ha ban?
<daovanhoi> ví dụ đi?
<daovanhoi> guny thì bắn tốt
<daovanhoi> =))
<vubuntor859> hihi
<vubuntor859> y minh hoi game offline do?
<daovanhoi> game off hả
<vubuntor859> uhm
<daovanhoi> game chiến thuật thì có game trên trang chủ của ubuntu-vn.org đó
<daovanhoi> để biết các game khác bạn vào forum nhé
<vubuntor859> ah
<daovanhoi> trong ấy có chuyên mục game dành cho ubuntu
<vubuntor859> uhm thanks ban nhieu
<daovanhoi> ừ
<daovanhoi> có gì bạn cứ forum là thấy
<daovanhoi> từ phần cứng
<daovanhoi> phần mềm
<daovanhoi> hỗ trợ
<daovanhoi> tất cả
<daovanhoi> chỉ cần bạn hỏi google là có
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> game
<vubuntor859> ban oi con cai nay
<vubuntor859> minh co len google tim hieu ve cach chuyen giao dien win 7 vao ubuntu
<daovanhoi> là sao?
<daovanhoi> à
<vubuntor859> nhung khi mo terminal va lam theo huong dan ma ko dc
<daovanhoi> dùng theme win 7 ấy hả?
<daovanhoi> ví dụ?
<vubuntor859> dug rui ban
<daovanhoi> mà sao lại phải chuyển chứ
<daovanhoi> compiz ubuntu không đẹp lại chuyển
<daovanhoi> =))
<vubuntor859> nghia lavo win 7 nhung ruot la cua ubuntu
<daovanhoi> thì thế
<daovanhoi> nhưng chuyển làm gì chứ
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> lại lộn xộn lắm
<daovanhoi> cứ ubuntu mà phang thôi
<vubuntor859> tai minh thay giao dien win 7 ma hieu ung cua ubuntu deo lam
<vubuntor859> dep lam
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> thế lệnh gì mà không được?
<vubuntor859> thi vao applications/accessories/teminal
<vubuntor220> hu hu ai pro kubuntu giúp em cái oa oa
<vubuntor859> go lenh giong huong dan nhung no cu doi pass
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> pass ấy hả
<daovanhoi> đòi pass nào
<daovanhoi> bạn cài có nhớ pass k?
<daovanhoi> pass của login vào máy ấy
<vubuntor859> nghia la pass luc dau cai ha ban
<daovanhoi> ừ
<daovanhoi> pass lúc đầu cậu đặt ấy
<vubuntor859> minh co nhap nhung ko dc
<daovanhoi> login vào pass gì thì nó là pass ấy
<vubuntor859> no cu bao try again
<vubuntor859> uhm de minh thu lai thank nha
<vubuntor859> hoi rieng nha ban co ban gunny ko
<daovanhoi> ha
<vubuntor859> co ban guny ko ban
<vubuntor491> chào!
<_FirePhoenix_> }ask
<vubuntor491> chào anh
<vubuntor491> em có vần đề này muốn hỏi
 * _Tux_ ngồi soi vubuntor491 
<vubuntor491> VPS em là linux CentOS 5.5 x86_64 có 2 phân vùng mặc định
<vubuntor491> 1 cái 20gb và 1 cái 100gb
<vubuntor491> nhưng em chỉ dùng dc 20gb còn cái 100gb ko biết dùng sao nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: mount nó vô rồi xài
<_Tux_> sudo fdisk
<_Tux_> và mount
<_Tux_> để biết nó là thằng nào
<vubuntor491> anh nào giúp em teamview gom 2 cái lại với :(
<vubuntor491> em mới dùng linux thôi
<_Tux_> và có thể đã được mount đi đâu đấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: thế mà có tiền xài VPS
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo
<vubuntor491> [root@www1089uc ~]# fdisk -l  Disk /dev/hda: 21.4 GB, 21474836480 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2610 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux /dev/hda2              14        2355    18812115   83  Linux /dev/hda3            2356        2610     2048287+  82  Linux swap / Solari
<vubuntor491> em muốn mount vào /opt/lampp/htdocs thì làm sao ạ?
<vubuntor491> em dùng xampp
<vubuntor491> giúp em với, thành công em cho 1 con VPS linux JP ram 512mb HDD 20 gb linux :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: lolz
<vubuntor491> :(
<_Tux_> mà làm quái có cái HDD nào nữa
<_Tux_> có 1 cái 21.4 G thui
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: fdisk -l
<_Tux_> rồi paste lên
<vubuntor491> nhưng sao trong control panel rõ ràng có 2 đĩa
<_Tux_> }paste
<_Tux_> pastebin.com
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: ai biết
<_Tux_> paste lại lệnh kia lên pastebin.com xem nào
<vubuntor491> http://pastebin.com/RS1aKeCg
<bksupybot> Title: [root@www1089uc ~]# fdisk -l Disk /dev/hda: 21.4 GB, 21474836480 bytes 255 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor491> đây ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: thấy rồi
<vubuntor491> sao anh
<_Tux_> sudo mount /dev/hdb /opt/lampp/htdocs
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: nhầm
<vubuntor491> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<_Tux_> cái hdb chưa có phân vùng
<vubuntor491> :(
<_Tux_> phân vùng cái đó đi
<_Tux_> rồi mount vô
<vubuntor491> làm sao nhỉ :(
<_Tux_> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /opt/lampp/htdocs
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: fdisk /dev/hdb
<_Tux_> rồi phân vùng :D
<vubuntor491> kí tự nào nữa?
<vubuntor491> m hả anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: đọc hướng dẫn của nó đi
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> nói chung là
<vubuntor491> http://pastebin.com/qydg2aMS
<bksupybot> Title: [root@www1089uc ~]# fdisk /dev/hdb The number of cylinders for this disk is - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_Tux_> đọc help
<vubuntor491> ra 1 loạt
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: gõ n
<_Tux_> rồi sau đó
<vietred> _Tux_: sao ko chỉ bạn ấy xài gparted ấy cho dễ?
<_Tux_> làm theo hướng dẫn
<_Tux_> vietred: VPS server CentOS
<_Tux_> làm quái có GUI
<_Tux_> :))
<vietred> _Tux_: à, ra thế :D
<vubuntor491> team view hộ em cái
<vubuntor491> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: lolz
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: thôi đang rảnh
<_Tux_> quậy tí cho vui
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: private messenge đo
<_Tux_> đi*
<vietred> _Tux_: làm quái gì có GUI mà sao bạn ấy cứ team view nhẩy? :-/
<_FirePhoenix_|St> VPS :|
<vubuntor491> ko team qua w7 mà ,remote chứ
<vubuntor491> 838 824 728
<vubuntor491> 7986
<vubuntor491> team 6
<_Tux_> vubuntor491: xài sao đây nhở
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor491> anh cứ đùa :D
<vietred> _Tux_: mới google cái vps, nhìn giá của nó mà mình hoảng :((
 * vietred cũng nghèo
<FirePhoenix> @vietred =))
<vubuntor491> cứ làm đi tý em cho 1 con mà nghịch
<vubuntor491> VPS nhật bổn
<invisible> _Tux_: đã vps thì muốn có là cài thôi chứ gì mà ko có
<vietred> bây h thì e đã hiểu, vps là cái gì và nó đắt như thế nào :))
<vietred> con cùi nhất cũng 400k/tháng (512mb ram, chắc là hàng vubuntor491 đang xài)
<_Tux_> invisible: VPS ở chỗ nào ấy chứ
<_Tux_> có cũng để quậy cho vui
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> đứt mạng sao á :(
<vubuntor491>  mạng miếc chán nhở :D
<vubuntor202> cho minh hoi trong qua trinh cai cac chuong trinh ho tro cho may minh bi gian doan gio no bao loi
<vubuntor202> lam sao de sua loi?
<vubuntor202> minh xai win ubuntu
<vietred> win ubuntu? @_@
<vubuntor771> chào cả nhà
<vietred> vubuntor202: nó báo lỗi gì bạn?
<vubuntor771> có ai hướng dẫn mình tạo acc cho ubuntu phân wuyen cho user kg?
<vietred> vubuntor771: chào bạn :D
<vubuntor212> cho minh hoi ve o cung HDD sau khi cai ubuntu voi
<vubuntor771> vi du thu muc goc admin:admin /home/web-host -R
<vietred> vubuntor771: administration -> users and groups
<vubuntor771> vay la admin co toan wuyen trong thu muc web-host
<vubuntor212> minh co folder tam 40Gb. va co down it soft tu center ve, nhung sao nhin dung luong su dung no lai gi la 80GB trong khi minh chi cai 1 it
<vubuntor771> uh dung roi
<vubuntor771> ma co ban viet nao hong
<vubuntor771> ?
<vubuntor771> ban co bai viet tieng viet nao kg
<vubuntor771> minh dang can cai do
<vietred> vubuntor771: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bksupybot> Title: FilePermissions - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vietred> vubuntor771: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<bksupybot> Title: User Management (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor771> cam on vietred rat nhieu
<vubuntor771> :X
<vietred> vubuntor771: thoải mái đi bạn ;)
<vubuntor202> no noi chuong trinh da bi gian doan trong qua trinh cai dat can sua loi de
<vubuntor771> gio ban chi minh cu the di cho nhanh
<vubuntor771> :D
<vubuntor202> gio sua loi sao ban
<vubuntor771> gio vay ha mkdir admin
<vubuntor771> gio vay ha mkdir -p admin/domain1.com
<vubuntor202> vao trang do xem ha ban
<vubuntor771> useradd admin -d /home/admin/domian1.com
<vubuntor771> passwd admin
<vubuntor771> chown admin:admin /home/admin/domain1.com
<vubuntor202> ban noi cu the hon dc ko
<vubuntor771> roi xong vay la minh da tao 1 acc admin co toan wuyen trong domain1.com
<vubuntor771> gio trong domain1.com lai co 2 tthu muc con
<vubuntor771> user1 va user2
<vubuntor771> mih muon user1 va user2 co the toan wuyen trong thu muc cua no
<vubuntor771> nhung admin van co the toan wuyen trong thu muc user1 va 2
<vubuntor771> thi minh lam sao?
<vubuntor771> cu the di ban
<ignotusp> lets edit vietnamese wikipedia :3
<vietred> :-?
<vietred> để coi
<vubuntor771> minh da tao add admin thi ok
<vubuntor771> sau khi tao xong user1
<vubuntor771> update len ok
<vubuntor771> nhung ma user admin lai kg the edit user1
<vietred> vubuntor771: theo mình thì bạn tạo admin là 1 super user
<vubuntor771> ah nhung tao nhu the nao vietred
<vietred> vubuntor771: ý là cho admin xài đc sudo ấy
<vietred> vubuntor771: dùng visudo
<vietred> vubuntor771: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/01/allowing-limited-sudo-access-with-visudo/
<bksupybot> Title: Allowing Limited Sudo Access With Visudo | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<vubuntor202> ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor202> minh xai ubuntu
<vubuntor202> khi cai cac chuong trinh ho tro minh bi gian doan
<vubuntor202> gio mo len cai lai no bao loi
<n2i> sao mà gián đoạn?
<n2i> mạng lag?
<n2i> đứt?
<vubuntor202> gio phai lam sao ha ban
<n2i> mất điện?
<n2i> nó báo lỗi sao?
<vubuntor202> mag lag bi dut
<n2i> hay im re? không chạy được? không cài tiếp các gói khác được?
<n2i> bệnh thường gặp :P
<vubuntor202> no noi chuong trinh bi gian doan
<vubuntor202> dung roi
<n2i> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<vubuntor202> cu the hon di ban
<n2i> chạy cái lệnh đó thôi
<n2i> chạy trong terminal nhé
<vubuntor202> vao terminal ha ban
<vubuntor202> de minh thu
<vietred> vubuntor771: mấy link mình gửi đọc cũng dễ hiểu chứ hả? :D cứ từ từ nghiên cứu nhé bạn :D
<vubuntor202> no doi pass
<vubuntor202> ban oi
<vubuntor202> minh go pass nhung ko dc
<n2i> ai biểu hem được?
<n2i> đánh đúng pass và enter như thường
<vubuntor202> xong ui no tu sua ha ban
<n2i> nó không hiện lên cái gì khi ta đang gõ đâu
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor202> thaks ban nhiu nha
<n2i> ủa, xong chưa?
<vubuntor491> thank anh Tux
<vubuntor491> em đi ngủ :D
<n2i> hic
 * vietred không biết google để làm gì...
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> mạng như cục sh!t
<vietred> _Tux_: chắc tại cáp quang chưa nối đc :))
<n2i> xong rồi mà
<vubuntor871> cho minh hoi lam the nao thi virualbox moi nhan usb
<vietred> vubuntor871: cài extension cho nó
<vietred> vubuntor871: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads bạn download extension pack về cài
<bksupybot> Title: Downloads - VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<vubuntor871> down về được file này rồi cài như nào bạn
<vubuntor871> mới qua linux nên còn bỡ ngỡ
<vubuntor675> cho hoi cach sua loi khi cai chuonh trinh bi gian doan cua win ubuntu
<vubuntor675> minh dang cai adobe flasplayer bi rot mang khi mo lai no bao loi gio phai lam sao
<n2i> ủa
<n2i> mới có người lên hỏi vụ này :P
<n2i> vubuntor871: tải file gì về thế bạn?
<n2i> vubuntor675: đứt mạng à?
<vietred> vubuntor871: trong virtuabox ấy, chọn file -> preferences -> extension -> add package
<vubuntor871> không thấy chỗ nào như vietred nói cả
<vubuntor871> chính xác ra nó không có phần extension ấy bạn
<vubuntor871> mình down cái file mà bạn bảo rồi
<vubuntor871> rồi sao nữa bạn
<vietred> vubuntu871: bạn dùng virtualbox bản mấy?
<vubuntor871> bản có trên center ấy bạn
<vubuntor871> 3.2.8 hay sao ấy
<vietred> cái đó là virtualbox OSE :|
<vietred> bạn lên ubuntu-vn.org coi cách cài virtualbox 4.0 đi
<vubuntor871> tức là giờ mình cần down bản 4.0 về hả bạn
<vietred> good luck, mình đi ngủ đây
 * vietred buồn ngủ chịu ko nổi
<vubuntor675> minh tai adobe flasplayer thi bi dut mang
<vubuntor675> khi mo len no bao loi va ko cho cai nhung phan mem khac co the chi minh voi
<vubuntor871> nó báo lỗi gì bạn
<vubuntor675> n2i oi
<vubuntor675> no bao chuong trinh da bi gian doan can sua loi
<n2i> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<vubuntor675> la sao
<vubuntor675> ban noi ro hon dc ko
<vubuntor675> n2i oi
<n2i> chạy cái đó trong terminal nhé
<vubuntor675> rui sao nua ban
<n2i> chạy trong terminal
<n2i> cậu chưa chạy trong terminal bao giờ à?
<vubuntor675> rui minh chay rui no hien nhung cai bang do minh cu enter ha
<n2i> bản?
<n2i> bảng?
<n2i> bảng trong đó?
<vubuntor675> thi chay no hien nhung cai thong bao do rui sao
<n2i> nhấn tab để lựa chọn, ok hay gì đó thôi
<n2i> rồi enter
<vubuntor328> hi mọi người
<vubuntor328> em gặp vấn đề khi cài đặt chương trình bị lỗi
<vubuntor675> xong rui van chua dc n2i oi
<vubuntor328> và bây giờ không cài đặt chương trình nào vào nữa
<n2i> rồi, 2 ông này giống nhau
<n2i> vubuntor328: cos phải ông hồi nãy hem?
<vubuntor328> nó bị lock
<vubuntor328> dạ ko bác ơi
<vubuntor328> e newbile
<vubuntor675> hoi nay tui cug hoi va cung lam ko dc
<n2i> vubuntor675: làm thế nào mà chưa được cậu?
<n2i> vubuntor328: bị lock?
<vubuntor675> thi tui chay lenh do
<vubuntor328> đúng rùi bị lock
<n2i> đừng chạy 2 chương trình quản lý gói cùng lúc
<vubuntor675> chay hoi no lai tro ve luc dau
<vubuntor328> alo^
<vubuntor328> làm ơn chỉ lại từ đầu cho mình bik zới
<vubuntor675> nghia la ko chay 2 terminal cung luc ha
<n2i> vubuntor328: Đang chạy mấy chương trình quản lý gói cùng lúc hở?
<n2i> ví dụ: apt, synaptic, vv
<n2i> vubuntor675: của cậu là lỗi cấu hình
<n2i> vubuntor675:a fack
<n2i> đkm ibus
<n2i> vubuntor675: xin lỗi nhé!
<vubuntor328> bạn ơi bạn chưa chỉ mình mà ?
<vubuntor675> ko sao
<n2i> vubuntor675: bật synaptic lên
<vubuntor675> minh moi chuyen sag xai ubuntu nen ko hieu cho may
<n2i> chọn nút status ở bên trái - dưới
<n2i> ngó lên chọn cái brocken ấy, xem có cái nào trong đó không, có thì chọn complete removal
<n2i> vubuntor328: bij lock? nó báo sao?
<vubuntor675> minh ko thay nut status
<vubuntor675> ban chi duong dan vao cho minh
<n2i> status bên dưới nút sections ấy
<vubuntor675> ?
<vubuntor328> bac oi hinh nhu e xu ly duoc roi...
<vubuntor328> ma cho e hoi ti
<vubuntor675> ban ghi duong dan di minh ko hieu
<vubuntor328> e mun mess den nguoi nao EX: <n2i> .... thi lam sao ?
<n2i> lệnh: /query nickname hoặc /msg nickname mess..
<n2i> vubuntor675: ok
<n2i> vào System/Administrations/Synaptic Package Manager
<n2i> bật nó lên, sẽ thấy thôi
<vubuntor675> rui ok
<vubuntor675> rui sao nua
<vubuntor675> no bao nhu zday ne
<vubuntor675> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<vubuntor675> rui sao nua n2i
<n2i> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<n2i> cách nhanh nhất đó
<n2i> hồi nãy cậu cài cái gì nhi?
<n2i> adobe-plugin-player?
<vubuntor675> minh cai adobe flasplayer
<vubuntor675> dung rrui
<vubuntor675> cai do do
<n2i> sudo dpkg --configure adobe-plugin-player
<n2i> hình như không đúng tên gói
<n2i> chạy cái lệnh trên đi
<vubuntor675> de minh thu thanks n2i nhiu nha
<n2i> không phải lệnh vừa rồi
<vubuntor675> thua rui n2i oi
<vubuntor675> van ko dc
<n2i> chạy lệnh kia nó hiện ra thế nào?
<n2i> cho xin cái hình đi
<vubuntor675> tran@tran-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure adobe-plugin-player dpkg: lỗi xử lý adobe-plugin-player (--configure):  không có gói tên « adobe-plugin-player » được cài đặt nên không thể cấu hình Gặp lỗi khi xử lý:  adobe-plugin-player tran@tran-laptop:~$
<vubuntor675> no hien z do
<n2i> sudo dpkg --configure -a đi
<n2i> bảo không đúng tên gói rồi mà
<n2i> vubuntor675: đâu rồi? xong chưa?
<vubuntor328> df
<vubuntor675> no hien nhu zday ne
<vubuntor675> tran@tran-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a Đang thiết lập flashplugin-installer (10.2.153.1ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Downloading... --2011-03-31 00:56:47--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.2.153.1.orig.tar.gz Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.88.33 Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length
<vubuntor675> 2011-03-31 01:04:10 (11,0 KB/s) - `./adobe-flashplugin_10.2.153.1.orig.tar.gz' saved [4967805/4967805]  Download done. Flash Plugin installed.  Đang xử lý các bộ gây nên đối với libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place tran@tran-laptop:~$
<n2i> ủa, chắc nó lại đang tải về
<n2i> kệ nó
<n2i> tức là ok roài
<vubuntor328> <n2i> thanks nhe'
<vubuntor328> minh giai quyet duoc roi
<vubuntor675> z la xong ui do ha
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor675> hihi thks n2i nhiu
<n2i> vubuntor675: chạy lại sudo apt-get update cho chắc
<n2i> thử đi
<vubuntor675> lam phien nay gio thong cam nha
<n2i> rồi, khuy rồi, đi ngủ đi chứ :D
<n2i> hem có gì, cả 2 vubuntor!
<vubuntor675> chay cai j chu n2i
<n2i> lệnh trên đó
<vubuntor675> ah
<n2i> tính từ sudo trở di
<vubuntor675> thui ko lam phien nua
<vubuntor675> de mai minh thu lai
<vubuntor675> minh buon ngu qua
<vubuntor675> g9
<vubuntor675> chuc n2i truc tot
<n2i> okay, bbe!
<n2i> hi, trá»±c! :D
<vubuntor328> a oi cho e hoi
<vubuntor328> e cai cai docker vao roi
<vubuntor786> ai giup minh cai users and groups proftpd
<vubuntor328> hok bik xai sao vay ?
<vubuntor328> alo
<vubuntor328> sao hk ai chi giup e zoi ?
<n2i> sao khuy lắc rồi mà @@
<vubuntor786> LAM SAO UPLOAD 1 FILE TXT VAO DAY VAY BAN?
<vubuntor786> ai co the huong dan cu the kg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/587472/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor786> plz help
<vubuntor786> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587472/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor786> xong roi
<vubuntor786> ai giup minh >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587472/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor786> chan thanh cam on
<vubuntor837> alo
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor837> ?
<vubuntor837> ?
<vubuntor837> hic
<vubuntor837> co ai ko
<kid__> 3
<vubuntor837> alo
<vubuntor690> cho minh hoi minh may minh xem video duoc nhung len web xem ko dc la sao
<vubuntor710> hi!ai giup em voi em co may hp g42 360tx. khi cai win7 64 bit xong thi khong nhan cac ati hd 5470 ai biet chi giup em voi
<vubuntor646> cho minh hoi phan mem nao de ho tr dowload video tren win ubuntu zday
<vubuntor646> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-31
<vubuntor922> mấy anh cho hỏi lệnh chmod
<vubuntor922> cái thu muc htdocs của em trong đó em có thu muc nua trong thu muc do cac thu muc khac lam sao danh lenh mot lần
<vubuntor240> lúc trước mình còn thầy các máy windows cùng mạng, sau khi update bây giờ thì ko thấy máy nào?? :(
<vubuntor338> cách ẩn ổ đĩa trog ubuntu
<vubuntor772> cho minh hoi may minh doc video duoc nghe nhac duoc ,nhung vao web doc ko dc la sao zday
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: tùy cái trang web đó dung cái gì để play
<codai2810> switch giá đắt ko nhỉ
<vubuntor772> nhu youtobe doa
<_Tux_> codai2810: rẻ
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: thì cài flash vô
<vubuntor772> may trang nghe nhac binh thuong nua .ko chay dc cai nao hit
<vubuntor772> cai rui ma nhu zday doa
<codai2810> vubuntor772: google sẽ có hướng dẫn chi tiết :)
<codai2810> _Tux_: mấy tiền nhỉ :-\
<codai2810> mà thôi, mua về rồi lại bỏ phí @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: thì thì khóc đi
<_Tux_> codai2810: độ 200k cái mới
<_Tux_> 4 port
<codai2810> _Tux_: tặng em 1 cái đê @@
<codai2810> _Tux_: anh có viết cái dây mạng mà cắm vào cổng usb của máy ko, ở đâu có nhỉ
 * _Tux_ <- túi còn 15k đủ ăn 1 bữa nữa :((
<nobawk> mua switch phi' tien`
<nobawk> mua cai' ap ve` co' 4 cong?
<codai2810> nobawk: có cái 8 cổng mang trưng dụng ở xóm trọ rồi
<_Tux_> codai2810: ra mấy cửa hàng đồ máy tính ấy
<codai2810> nobawk: ap là cái gì ạ?
<_Tux_> dây USB (chẳng biết gọi thế nào)
<_Tux_> giống cái máy in
<_Tux_> codai2810: Acess Point
<codai2810> acess point đắt
<nobawk> codai2810: thôi thế đi mua dây usb đi
<nobawk> chỗ nào nó chả bán
<codai2810> nobawk: cái dây í gọi là dây gì nhỉ
<nobawk> dây usb
<nobawk> nhưng chân cắm nó khác nhau thôi
<codai2810> nobaw: mua ở đâu? :-/
<nobawk> về nhìn kỹ cái chân cắm ở modem
<nobawk> rồi đi mua
 * codai2810 hỏi mấy chỗ họ cứ ngơ ngác ra
<nobawk> cửa hàng bán  máy tính nào chả có
<codai2810> nobawk: em biết dây đó rồi, trước em dùng
<nobawk> s/máy tính/thiết bị máy tính/
 * codai2810 hôm lấy máy thằng trộm lấy cả cái dây đó luôn
<nobawk> codai2810: cái dây đó như dây cắm usb vào máy in
<codai2810> okay @@
<vubuntor308> cho minh hoi may minh sao ko choi gunny dc zday
<codai2810> nobawk, _Tux_: 35k, kk
<vubuntor308> lam sao cai Flash player  tren may zday
<codai2810> .g cài flash ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=12191
<bksupybot> Title: Bản cài đặt Flash thay thế trên Ubuntu 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor934> HDH Ubuntu co phan mem nao ho tro chay Games Vo Lam Truong Ky khong?
<vubuntor308> ma hinh nhu cai rui ma xem ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: cài thử lại coi đi xem nào
<vubuntor934> Vo Lam Truong Ky co chay duoc tren HDH Ubuntu khong?
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: nói chung là KHÔNG
<vubuntor308> minh cai nhieu lan rui
<vubuntor308> nhung ko dc
<vubuntor308> co cach nao sua loi ko zday
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: ...
<vubuntor934> bởi vì nếu cài Võ Lâm lên được thì HDH Windows không thể bán được trên thị trường Việt Nam.
<vubuntor308> voi lai minh khong nghe nhac truc tuyen dc nua
<vubuntor308> giup minh voi
<vubuntor934> ban phai cai lash vao chu!
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: dùng Windows đi bạn
<_Tux_> vì bạn cứ khăng khăng cài rồi
<_Tux_> nên mình chỉ có thể nói
<_Tux_> chúc bạn may mắn lần sau thui !!!
<vubuntor308> ko pit cai dung ko
<vubuntor308> ban chi cach minh cai di
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> cài gói đó vô
<vubuntor934> hẹn bạn lần sau đi, mình sẽ cho Soft để cài.
<Lokiheero> .seen n2i
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: I last saw n2i at 2011-03-30 18:21:25 UTC on #vnluser
<Lokiheero> .t
<bkphenny> Thu, 31 Mar 2011 03:04:03 GMT
<_Tux_> .t+7
<_Tux_> .t + 7
<bkphenny> _Tux_: Sorry, I don't know about the '+ 7' timezone.
<_Tux_> .t GMT+7
<Lokiheero> .t +7
<vubuntor758> xin chao Ubuntu viet nam
<Lokiheero> .t +7
<Lokiheero> }ping
<vubuntor758> Minh co mot so van de can giup do.
<vubuntor242> tomahawk player co' choi dc tren backtrack k0 nhi ?
 * vubuntor242 vua xoa' mat' ubuntu roi` :(
<vubuntor242> thui di an com da bb
<vubuntor242> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
 * vubuntor439 Các anh cho em hỏi tại sao em đang sử dụng U 10.10 nhưng sử dụng chừng vài giây là màn hình đen xậm xuống chẳng điều khiển được gì cả cứ như là treo  máy vậy:( phải đợi một thời gian nó mới trở lại bình thường sử dụng chẳng được bao lâu thì đó lại bị:(
 * vubuntor439 nhưng khi chuyển sang kernel cũ hơn thì không bị:(
<vubuntor439> 2.6.35-22-generic thì không bị nhưng 2.6.35-28-generic thì lại bị không lẻ là kernel mới bị lỗi hả mấy anh:(
<codai2810> hic, thấy mệt @@
<vubuntor439> codai2810: ?Mệt chuyện gì?
<codai2810> vubuntor439: học hành
<vubuntor439> codai2810: ùa
<vubuntor439> codai2810: ủa sao em xem video trực tuyến dạng full khi em thoát full không thể xem ở dạng thu nhỏ:(
<codai2810> vubuntor439: ping _Tux_, nobawk, excrypf, Lokiheero, C4NoC...
<vubuntor888> cac ban oi cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor888> minh muon tuy chinh menu khoi dong trong ubuntu thi lam the nao nhi
<Lokiheero> menu khởi động là gì
<Lokiheero> }ping
<vubuntor888> ah
<vubuntor888> minh cai ubuntu va winxp song song nhau
<vubuntor888> khi khoidong no co menu window xp do
<vubuntor888> bg minh muon xoa dong menu xp di
<vubuntor888> lam the nao nhi?
<vubuntor888> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor888> minh dang can gap
<vubuntor852> adfasd ?
<vubuntor852> vubuntor888: ???
<vubuntor888> minh cai ubuntu va winxp song song nhau [12:18] <vubuntor888> khi khoidong no co menu window xp do [12:18] <vubuntor888> bg minh muon xoa dong menu xp di [12:19] <vubuntor888> lam the nao nhi?
<vubuntor888> nhu vay do
<v0ld3m0rt248> ????
<vubuntor888> lam sao de xoa menu winxp di
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor888: ban. muon' xoa' menu win xpdo' di hay xoa' phân vùng win đi ?
<vubuntor888> xoa menu do di
<Lokiheero> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor888: ban. cài ubuntu phiên bản nào vậy ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> 10.04, 10.10 hay 8.10 ?
<Lokiheero> !grub2 | vubuntor888
<ubot2> vubuntor888: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor888> minh dung ban 10.10
<vubuntor888> minh nho co cah nhanh lam nhung lau roi quen
<vubuntor888> trong meu he thong co phan nao ma
<vubuntor888> minh tim mai ma ko dc
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor888: thế thì nghe Lokiheero tìm đọc về grub2 ấy
<v0ld3m0rt248> thêm đấu # vào đầu trong menu win xp  là xong, menu win sẽ được ẩn đi
<vubuntor888> sua o cho nao vay ban
<vubuntor888> them dau # o file nao vay ban
<Lokiheero> vubuntor888: đọc wiki đi bạn, grub2 nó phức tạp hơn grub1, ubuntu xài grub2
<v0ld3m0rt248> Lokiheero: chả lẽ ô admin backup server backup cả wiki sao ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> nếu thế thì admin ... củ đậu quá :(
<Lokiheero> gì, chả bít
<Lokiheero> ko có chơi ở 4rum
<litte-princess> mấy anh cho em hỏi sao máy em thường xuyên bị treo nhưng 2.6.35-22-generic thì không bị nhưng 2.6.35-28-generic thì lại bị không lẻ là kernel mới bị lỗi hả mấy anh:(
<v0ld3m0rt248> bạn recovery mode xem
<litte-princess> v0ld3m0rt248: ? là sao anh
<v0ld3m0rt248> vào recovery mode rồi gõ lspci xem danh sách driver của từng bản kernel ấy có gì khác nhau k0
<litte-princess> giờ em đang sử dụng 2.6.35.22:(
<v0ld3m0rt248> mỗi kernel khác nhau có driver khác nhau + config vè mạng, system khác nhau
<Lokiheero> litte-princess: lỗi thì xài cái cũ, xóa cái mới đi
<litte-princess> v0ld3m0rt248: chắc kernel đó không hợp với máy của em quá
<Lokiheero> đợi chừng nào có bản khác thì update
<litte-princess> Lokiheero: dạ
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g dễ dàng cài nâng cấp kernel trên ubuntu
 * litte-princess em thấy mấy cái kernel này nó chỉ khác nhau ở phần *-... sau thôi
<litte-princess> nó có ý nghĩa gì vậy mấy anh em học chỉ có 2.6.35 thôi:(
<Lokiheero> litte-princess: đó là mấy bản vá để fix lỗi thôi
<Lokiheero> nếu ko vọc thì cũng ko cần update làm gì
<Lokiheero> xài ổn định là được
<Lokiheero> .g ignore update kernel in ubuntu
<Lokiheero> ủa
<Lokiheero> bkphenny chết queo
<litte-princess> Lokiheero: dạ tại em thấy up la em up liền à^^ (mà vá lỗi mà gặp lỗi:() giờ em đang nghiên cứu web nên không có thời gian vọc linux
<litte-princess> Lokiheero: chết lâu rồi mà anh
<litte-princess> n2i: ni háo^^
<n2i> :-/
<v0ld3m0rt248> litte-princess: đang nhớ ra e là ai :D
<n2i> litte-princess: hu a ni~? =))
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> vote kick!
<yen-thao> khỏi nhớ em hiện nguyên hình rồi đó^^
<yen-thao> n2i: <-Thấy ghét làm gì kick em.
<Lokiheero> .g ignore update kernel in ubuntu
<Culiphenny> Lokiheero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/586756
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586756 in grub "update-grub ignores pvops kernels on Xen domU" [Undecided,New]
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #586756 in grub (Ubuntu): “update-grub ignores pvops kernels on Xen domU” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lokiheero> :-/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586756 in grub "update-grub ignores pvops kernels on Xen domU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586756
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #586756 in grub (Ubuntu): “update-grub ignores pvops kernels on Xen domU” (at launchpad.net)
<Lokiheero> Culiphenny!
<Culiphenny> Lokiheero!
<n2i> ớ
<n2i> có bot mới! :-/
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g dễ dàng cài nâng cấp kernel trên ubuntu
<n2i> à nhầm, đổi tên -> Culi haha
<Culiphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=508
<bksupybot> Title: Biên dịch nhân(kernel).[TUT] - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> Culiphenny: bữa ni làm culi hở?
<v0ld3m0rt248> .ping
<v0ld3m0rt248> }ping
<Lokiheero> n2i: bot của mềnh, log vô xài tạm
<Lokiheero> .hello
<Culiphenny> Hello world!
<yen-thao> Lokiheero: đang test bot hả anh?
<Lokiheero> yen-thao: ko, log vào xài tạm, đợi bkphenny lên
<yen-thao> n2i: giờ này mới thức hở ?
<yen-thao> Lokiheero: ^^
<n2i> yen-thao: đùa
<n2i> thức từ thuở nào rồi
<v0ld3m0rt248> làm giông tố thui ngứa tay chân roài :)
<yen-thao> n2i: ai biết đâu thì mới thấy anh lên nên tưởng anh mới thức thôi
<n2i> lol
<n2i> on lâu roài
<n2i> nhưng giờ mới join thaoi
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy hả^^. hết làm cú mèo rồi hả anh/
<n2i> vẫn thế
<n2i> ngủ lúc 5h kém mà @@
<n2i> mình lên đi ngủ họ mở tivi chào cờ vtv1 @@
<yen-thao> n2i: ùi thế anh sắp thành tiên rồi^^
<n2i> dậy lúc đâu 10h hơn cơ
<n2i> lạnh quá @@
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi em đi học đây bb
<yen-thao> bb all
<vubuntor143> giup minh loi cai may in HP M1319f
<vubuntor143> minh cai dc roi, trong Pringting xuat hien may in roi nhung khong in dc
<vubuntor143> ai chi cho minh voi
<vubuntor143> alo
<vubuntor143> co ai giup minh dc ko
<anyoneofus> vubuntor143: bạn in thử có được ko?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor143: lúc config xong nó có hỏi print test page thì phải
<vubuntor413> co ai khong
<vubuntor413> minh dang gap rac roi voi ubuntu
<vubuntor413> co ai tra loi khong vay
<vubuntor413> ????
<anyoneofus> vubuntor413: rắc rối gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor013> các bạn giú p mình với
<vubuntor013> mình không cài dc máy in 2900
<vubuntor013> hqua còn in dc
<vubuntor013> hôm nay nó báo lỗi máy chủ phục vụ CPUS
<vubuntor013> tình trạng máy in nó bảo là nghỉ
<vubuntor013> mình không hiểu
<vubuntor013> ding
<vubuntor346> co ai ko?giup minh voi
<vubuntor346> mình không cài dc máy in 2900
<vubuntor346> loi ghi nho tap tin
<vubuntor346> Lỗi ghi nhớ /ect/init.d/ccpd: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy
<vubuntor346> day la loi gi ca ban
<vubuntor346> minh khong the luu dc
<vubuntor143> hic
<vubuntor143> van khong in dc
<vubuntor143> cai may in kho qua
<vietred> bạn nào biết shortcut key của openoffice.org coi ở đâu ko? Ctrl + B = bold, Ctrl + E canh giữa, mấy cái giống vậy đó
<C4NoC> google
<vietred> há há, mò thấy rồi, khỏi google :)), tools -> customize -> keyboard :))
<vietred> dù sao cũng cám ơn bạn C4NoC nhé
<vubuntor754> có ai biết cách ko để máy logoff sau 1 thời gian ko ạ?
<vubuntor754> em đang xem phim mà cứ bị logoff
<vubuntor754> :((
<n2i> bị virus rồi, cài lại đê =))
<codai2810> n2i: :))
<codai2810> vubuntor754: system > preferences > power management
<vubuntor441> cho mình hỏi cách down phim trên utube trong ubuntu với
<C4NoC> vubuntor441: cài flashgot + downthemall vào
<C4NoC> vubuntor441: add on của firefox
<_FirePhoenix_> Không thì gõ youtube vào phần tìm addon của FF ra một đống
<vubuntor441> flashgot chịu không hiểu cách dùng
<vubuntor441> cuối cùng cũng google ra được cái Clipgrab
 * zipp0 toàn vác con máy windows ra down bằng IDM rồi dùng ftp móc về ubuntu :|
<zipp0> từ ngày ko xài windows tới giờ, chỉ tiếc mỗi thằng IDM :(
 * vubuntor121 bung' chym zipp0 
<vubuntor441> tại IDM quen quá rồi
<vubuntor441> với lại nó cực kì dễ sử dung + dùng tốt trên mọi trình duyệt
<zipp0> vubuntor121: sn nào thế? sao lại búng trym /me? :-/
<zipp0> chắc chưa biết tuyệt chiêu trym sắt rồi
<vubuntor441> chứ về tốc độ thì downthemall cũng như thế
<vubuntor441> trym các chú bằng sao được trym inox của a
<CoconutCrab> :-\
 * zipp0 thấy tốc độ của IDM ngon hơn DTA chứ
<zipp0> :-?
<_FirePhoenix_> Flashgot mà chê sao :|
<zipp0> tự get link nữa
<zipp0> sn Cua lên tiếng
 * zipp0 núp
<_FirePhoenix_> dùng nó rồi đặt trình download là DTA là ngon mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> zipp0: idm ngon moi khoan bat' links thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> bat' nhieu` wa' phat' buc. luon
 * v0ld3m0rt248 moc zipp0 ra 
<vubuntor441> trừ cái tự bắt link swf thì còn lại idm không có cái gì đáng phàn nàn
<vubuntor441> tắt swf là xong thôi
 * zipp0 sắp down xong rồi, chuẩn bị về ngủ
<vubuntor441> trước giờ chưa xài mấy cái add-on của FF bao giờ nên thấy khoai khoai
<vubuntor441> ỷ lại vào IDM nhiều quá
<_FirePhoenix_> Hiếm khi xài firefox
<vubuntor441> chrome không hay lắm
<vubuntor441> bên win bản FF4 nhanh như tên lửa =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Lúc trước xài IDM nhiều thật từ lúc chuyển qua Jdownloader chả dùng nó nữa
<_FirePhoenix_> FF chỉ được cái nhanh
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> ma` idm nhieu trang no' co' cho resume dau tuc'
<vubuntor441> thế nên vài cài web đen nó toàn khuyến khích FF :))
<_FirePhoenix_> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/kienthuc/kien-thuc-co-ban/76888_So-sanh-toc-do-trinh-duyet-Firefox-4-Internet-Explorer-9-Chrome-11-Opera-11.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: So sánh tốc độ trình duyệt: Firefox 4, Internet Explorer 9, Chrome 11, Opera 11 | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor441> nó bắt refesh lại link mà
<_FirePhoenix_> Xài Jdownloader là lành nhất :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Có MU hay HF gì remuse tất
<vubuntor441> linux có không noz???
<v0ld3m0rt248> down tren rs, MF, .... .v....v...v cham bo xu
<vubuntor441> RS thuộc phần loại bỏ, không tính
<vubuntor441> mấy ai down trên RS
<_FirePhoenix_> Xài mạng chùa down MU, HF vẫn trên 200kB/s phà phà =)) (free)
<vubuntor441> chẹp, chả bù cho mềnh, MU cao lắm được dưới 100kb/s
<vubuntor441> mà đổi tên đăng nhập trong mấy cái này như nào ếk
<_FirePhoenix_> "/nick nicknam" để đổi nick
<_FirePhoenix_> Phần đăng kí quên rồi thông cảm google đi :D. IRC command :D
<vubuntor441> từ khóa không biết thì google nỗi gì =))
<vubuntor441> thấy bảo opera nhanh
<vubuntor441> mà dùng chả thấy nhanh cái gì
<_FirePhoenix_> IRC  command không thấy hở trời >"< hoặc how to use irc
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Tùy bác thôi
<_FirePhoenix_> Tôi vẫn dùng Opera từ hồi nào tới giờ
<AnhBX> tôi thì thích FF với chrome
<_FirePhoenix_> Đã nói là tùy người mà :D
<AnhBX> yeah \m/
<AnhBX> à
<AnhBX> bác biết cái phần mềm Dream Weaver trên win không
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: nhanh vi co' opeara turbo
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác muốn chạy nó thì vui lòng dùng Win Linux không có thay thế
<_FirePhoenix_> Opera Turbo ngu ngu không xài :D
<AnhBX> đang định hỏi bên linux có cái nào tương đương k bác chơi câu đấy thì e chịu rồi =))
<AnhBX> à có soft gì mount file iso bên linux không bác, cái nào tương tương ultra iso hoặc daemon tool ấy
<_FirePhoenix_> Chả cần soft :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: gmount iso gi gi do'
<v0ld3m0rt248> tim trong software center hay add/remove tu` khoa' ISO ra hang` dong'
<AnhBX> dùng lệnh thì nhiều khi mình đâu nhớ rõ tên file ISO :))
<AnhBX> linux newbie mà
<_FirePhoenix_> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<AnhBX> bỏ hẳn win để sang linux
<_FirePhoenix_> Thế là xong :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<AnhBX> cuối cùng vẫn phải cài máy ảo XP để dùng
<_FirePhoenix_> Bỏ hẳn win =))
<AnhBX> đến nản :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Viễn vông
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g giao' trinh` ubuntu toan` tap.
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://wan24h.net/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97:giao-trinh-ubuntu-ting-vit-toan-tp-hinh-minh-ho-ting-anh&catid=36:mng-c-bn&Itemid=58
<AnhBX> chấp nhận =))
<bksupybot> Title: Giáo trình Ubuntu tiếng Việt toàn tập - hình minh hoạ tiếng Anh (at wan24h.net)
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://ebook.7pop.net/2010/08/giao-trinh-quan-tri-linux-toan-tap.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ebook: Giáo trình quản trị Linux toàn tập | .pdf, .doc, .chm, .prc, .ppt free download miễn phí (at ebook.7pop.net)
<_FirePhoenix_> Kiếm sống toàn = windows :| Trừ dân quản trị mạng :D
<AnhBX> win tha hóa nhiều quá
<AnhBX> hôm nọ đi khám mắt
<AnhBX> thấy viện mắt toàn xài ubuntu
<AnhBX> nên mới quyết định xài
<AnhBX> vì chán mấy con virus bên win lắm rồi =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Tui đang học SE nên có muốn hay không cũng phải xài nó :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> ho ho, bung' _FirePhoenix_
<_FirePhoenix_> Đốt trym v0ld3m0rt248
<AnhBX> tui học aptech
<v0ld3m0rt248> a'
<codai2810> oài
<codai2810> dân aptech siêu lắm
<AnhBX> người ta dạy toàn dùng mấy cái phần mềm từ đời nào
<AnhBX> đến nản
<codai2810> tránh xa là tốt nhất
<codai2810> :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: gap. virus hay k0 la` do minh`ay' chu'
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<AnhBX> aptech là dân học rốt =))
 * v0ld3m0rt248 gat. gu` voi' codai2810 
<_FirePhoenix_> Chả cài cái ct diệt virus nào mà win vẫn an lành 3 năm nay =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Aptech có mấy môn vui lắm mà Cloud Computing cũng dạy mở hở???
<AnhBX> học aptech
<AnhBX> viết C trên Borland C =))
<_FirePhoenix_> wtf!
<AnhBX> cài win 64 bit thì đến bó chiếu
<_FirePhoenix_> Aptech nào thế :|
<AnhBX> hà nội - aptech
<AnhBX> học ở trường học viện kĩ thuật quân sự ấy
<AnhBX> quân sự  <=> bảo thủ
<_FirePhoenix_> Không biết đang ở SG :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Dân aptech ở này học mấy thứ hay hay =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Đừng đọ với quân sự bọn chúng học mấy thứ bác chẳng tưởng tượng ra nổi đâu =))
<AnhBX> nói đến quân sự
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà quái gì phải xài Borland :|
<AnhBX> mấy ông ở đấy bảo thủ lắm
<_FirePhoenix_> Có ông anh họ hàng học nên biết =))
<AnhBX> thì học bằng borland
<AnhBX> thi bằng borland
<AnhBX> thế nên phải dùng Dev C++ cho nó na ná borland
<_FirePhoenix_> Ọc Dev C :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Xài luôn Netbeans cho lành :|
<AnhBX> tại devC nó na ná borland
<AnhBX> chứ dùng netbeans
<_FirePhoenix_> Dev C dùng GCC 3 :|
<AnhBX> đến lúc thi
<AnhBX> chịu :))
<_FirePhoenix_> trong khi giờ thì toàn GCC 4 :|
<AnhBX> chưa biết cái đó
<_FirePhoenix_> Trường tui xài VS code C
<_FirePhoenix_> Netbeans code Java =))
<AnhBX> từ hồi sang linux chưa biết xài cái gì viết code C cho nó đơn giản
<AnhBX> VS hình như không có run mà
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Tại sao lại không :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> mingw chay. dc ma` ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Linux hở
<_FirePhoenix_> cài geany :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Nhẹ + xài khá tốt :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> voi' lai. k0 dung' chuan? thi` chay. the' nao` dc
<AnhBX> VS dùng hay
<AnhBX> nhưng ấn tượng với mình ở cái VS là nó làm mình cài lại win đến 4 lần mà vẫn không del được hết virus =))
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<AnhBX> cứ cài win xong
<AnhBX> bật diệt virus
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác làm gì mà lắm virus thế :D
<AnhBX> nó lại xóa được tầm 600 con
<AnhBX> đến nản
<_FirePhoenix_> Tui xài 3 năm chả có nổi 1 con virus =))
<AnhBX> cuối cùng dùng KIS xóa rồi cài lại win
<AnhBX> ngon ngay
<AnhBX> thằng bạn nó share cho con trojan
<_FirePhoenix_> Dùng Geany code C :D
<AnhBX> nhờ mình send lên CMC
<AnhBX> để quên ở đâu đó
<AnhBX> thế là nó thế =))
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<AnhBX> tháng 11 này ra game 7554 đấy
<AnhBX> ủng hộ dân Vie đê các ông
<_FirePhoenix_> Chả bận tâm bỏ game lâu rồi kể cả game mini =))
<AnhBX> game made by vietnam và made in vietnam mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: ban. thik virus the ' to' suu tam` dc khoang? 10k con tren MF ban.
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: ban. thik virus the ' to' suu tam` dc khoang? 10k con tren MF ban.  ;au' 0
<v0ld3m0rt248> AnhBX: ban. lay' k0 ?
<AnhBX> ông v0ld3m0rt248 đừng share mấy con trojan cho tui
<AnhBX> tui cạch 1 lần đến già rồi
<v0ld3m0rt248> tuong? thik virus lam' ma`
<AnhBX> hôm đấy thằng bạn nó nhờ gửi lên CMC hộ
<AnhBX> thế mới cầm
<AnhBX> chứ k thì điên đâu
<v0ld3m0rt248> ai bao? quen k0 cho vao` may' ao? som' thi chiu thui
<AnhBX> trước đây dùng win không có khái niệm máy ảo =))
<v0ld3m0rt248> thi gui? luon  quen lam` gi`
<_FirePhoenix_> Vẫn phải cài win song song :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Máy ảo không chơi được :P
<AnhBX> tiếc là không thể chia tay PTS, ProShow với CoolEdit được
<AnhBX> bên linux phần mềm biên tập âm thanh kém quá
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g top linux sound editor
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<bksupybot> Title: Audacity: Download (at audacity.sourceforge.net)
<AnhBX> thì đó
<AnhBX> audacity đó
<AnhBX> dùng nó ít chức năng hơn Cool Edit
<AnhBX> à
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g phan mem bien tap am thanh tren linux
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=10398&start=0
<AnhBX> mà bên linux
<AnhBX> cái conio.h nó không là thư viện đúng không
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhieu` chuc' nang thi` chay. nang. k0 chuyen dung. lam'
<AnhBX> openshot thì là phim mà
<_FirePhoenix_> Audacity mà kém hở :|
<_FirePhoenix_> PTS - Gimp
<AnhBX> yeah gimp
<AnhBX> dùng gimp đơn giản hơn shop
<AnhBX> thích hơn shop
<_FirePhoenix_> 2 cái kia thì chả xài nên cũng chả biết :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Sao kém :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Nó mạnh mà
<AnhBX> bạn cứ thử dùng goldwave hoặc cool edit pro 2
<AnhBX> sẽ thấy nó có khác biệt
<_FirePhoenix_> :P xài không nhiều nên GIMP là đủ
<_FirePhoenix_> OpenShot thì vẫn còn nhiều thiếu sót
<v0ld3m0rt248> lam' sn online nhhi ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> con` gimpshop nua~ ma`
<AnhBX> gimp dùng tốt mà
<AnhBX> chỉ phàn nàn cái audacity thôi
<vubuntor765> cho minh hoi co chuong trinh nao ho tro dow video cu ubuntu ko?
<kid__stress> !a
<ubot2> Factoid 'a' not found
<kid__stress> !dta
<ubot2> Factoid 'dta' not found
<kid__stress> vubuntor765: bạn định download video từ trang gì?
<kid__stress> download bình thường thì dùng downthemall
<vubuntor765> vi du nhu nhung trang phim hay youtube j do
<vubuntor765> co chung trinh nao dow nhanh nh idm ko ban?
<kid__stress> dùng cái addon của firefox đó bạn
<vubuntor765> minh co the cai idm tren ubuntu dc ko ban?
<kid__stress> có
<kid__stress> ngon lành là đằng khác
<kid__stress> bạn cài máy ảo vào
<kid__stress> rồi cài idm vào cái máy ảo đó
<vubuntor765> la sao?
<vubuntor765> minh moi chuyen wa xai ubuntu nen kung ko hieu cho may
<kid__stress> hơ
<kid__stress> hôm nay cá tháng tư
<kid__stress> =>/me tán dóc tẹo ý mà
<vubuntor765> sax
<kid__stress> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=8787
<bksupybot> Title: Phần mềm hỗ trợ download - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__stress> vubuntor765: =>>>>>
<n2i> ớ, đến ngày cá rồi à! =))
<vubuntor765> chao n2i
<vubuntor765> gap lai rui
<vubuntor765> cho minh hoi cai nay
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên
 * kid__stress cẩm cái chớp tương giữa mặt n2i không thương tiếc
<vubuntor765> phan mem nao ho tro bat link dow video z
<n2i> có add của firefox đó
<n2i> flashgot chẳng hạn
<n2i> hoặc easy youtube download
<vubuntor765> minh vao youtube ma ko lay cho de dow
<n2i> mình tải hoài
<vubuntor765> ban xai chuong trinh j z?
<n2i> firefox
<vubuntor765> ?
<n2i> firefox + flashgot + aria2 hoặc thay flashgot bằng easy youtube video download
<n2i> tuyệt vời
<vubuntor765> j ma rac roi z
<n2i> không thì có cái video download helper đó
<n2i> gì mà rắc rồi?
<n2i> chỉ có bấm chuột hoặc phím thôi mà cũng rắc rối là sao?
<vubuntor765> minh mun mo video do len no co 1 bieu tuong dow jonh idm z do
<kid__stress> cái addon gì mà có cái hình tròn tròn ý nhở
<kid__stress> cũng kiểu kiểu idm
 * n2i chẳng cần mở video luôn
<kid__stress> vubuntor765: Video DownloadHelper
<kid__stress> chÍnh hắn
<vubuntor765> ah
<vubuntor765> thks ban nha
<kid__stress> https://addons.mozilla.org/vi/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/?src=discovery-learnmore
<bksupybot> Title: Video DownloadHelper :: Tiện ích (Addon) Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-01
<vubuntor492> ầy sao cái ubuntu của mềnh cài trên lap cắm loa vào thì có tiếng mà rút ra thì không nhỉ
<vubuntor991> cho hoi sao minh vo nhieu trang vi du nhu zing me lai bị 404 not fount la sao trong khi minh vao gool chom thi ko bi vay
<vubuntor879> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi sao mình biết mấy gói phụ thuộc được ??
<vubuntor879> có phần mềm nào không vậy
<vubuntor879> thay cho lệnh aptutide
<vubuntor864> mấy anh ơi hương dẫn em cài clutterflow
<n2i> .g clutterflow
<bkphenny> n2i: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clutterflow/
<bksupybot> Title: Banshee.ClutterFlow | Download Banshee.ClutterFlow software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor864> co file deb khong nhi
<vubuntor864> n2i:em cai roi ma khong co f4
<vubuntor864> ket hop voi gloobus-previw
<n2i> vubuntor864: để coi sao
<vubuntor930> ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Đốt trym anh C4NoC
<_FirePhoenix_> Nhầm kênh :P
<vubuntor930> cho e hỏi cách thao tác bằng VI với
<vubuntor930> di chuyển ntn? thêm, xóa?
<vubuntor058> how to setup yum on ubuntu10.10
<Lokiheero> lol
<Lokiheero> đã ubuntu rồi thì yum làm quái gì
<ignotusp> vubuntor058, sudo rm -rf /*
<vubuntor058> mình đang gặp 2 vấn đề về truyền tải file và VMware
<vubuntor058> nghe mọi người chỉ dùng cái yum để làm
<ignotusp> vubuntor058, bạn ơi, cho tôi nói một lời khuyên, chước khi bạn họi cái gì đó, xin bạn suy nghĩ chước khi làm điều đó và dung google/ đọc manual
<ignotusp> vubuntor058, yum là hệ điều hành gói cho rpm, bạn cần nó ở ubuntu làm cái quái gì?!
<vubuntor130> cach cai ngon ngu viet
<vubuntor399> cho hỏi: cài win ổ C: ,cài wubi ubuntu cũng ở ổ C:, mình làm bản ghost,khi ghost lại,thì ubuntu còn,và còn những cài đặ mình cài cho ubuntu không:)
<vubuntor399> thank for help
<vubuntor022> cho em hoi
<vubuntor022> em co the download bo cai offle cac phan mem cua Ubuntu o dau a
<Lokiheero> vubuntor022: down về làm gì
<vubuntor399> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Office/Office-Suites/OpenOffice-dot-org-253.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Download OpenOffice.org 3.3.0 for Linux - Open Source version of StarOffice - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor022> de cai dat
<vubuntor022> cac phan mem nhu nghe nhac
<vubuntor399> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Office/Office-Suites/OpenOffice-dot-org-253.shtml
<vubuntor022> hoac lamp
<bksupybot> Title: Download OpenOffice.org 3.3.0 for Linux - Open Source version of StarOffice - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor399> đó kìa
<vubuntor399> down về mà dùng:@
<vubuntor022> o do co du a anh
<vubuntor399> ừ
<vubuntor399> suite: bộ
<vubuntor399> suite office
<Lokiheero> cài từ repo của nó luôn
<vubuntor022> do la office ma anh
<vubuntor022> em muon cai cac phan mem ay
<Lokiheero> vubuntor022: cài từ ubuntu software center có trong máy đó
<Lokiheero> nó tự down về roài cài vô máy
<vubuntor399> cho hỏi: cài win ổ C: ,cài wubi ubuntu cũng ở ổ C:, mình làm bản ghost,khi ghost lại,thì ubuntu còn,và còn những cài đặ mình cài cho ubuntu không:)
<vubuntor022> nhung no yeu cau can Internet
<vubuntor022> nhung em muon cai offline thu
<Lokiheero> vubuntor399: tất nhiền là ghost lại thì nó vẫn như cũ, nhưng mà có thể ko boot vào được vì có mất dữ liệu trong mbr rồi, phải fix lại
<vubuntor399> nhưng cài chung 1 ổ mà
<vubuntor022> cho minh xin goi cai va bo thu vien .DEB de cai offline trong ubuntu khong
<vubuntor399> cũng ổ C: mà
<Lokiheero> vubuntor399: thì vẫn là ổ C, nhưng lúc bạn boot lên nó có chổ chọn windows hoặc ubuntu ấy, nó sẽ mất cái đó
<vubuntor399> nhưng rõ ràng là boot loader cài ở win mà
<vubuntor399> đâu có nằm ở khác đâu
<Lokiheero> boot loader cài ở trong mbr
<Lokiheero> nó có nằm trong ổ C đâu :)
<vubuntor399> mbr nằm ở win
<vubuntor022> xin link tai b phan mem offline trong ubuntu
<vubuntor399> bộ không nằm ở win thì nằm ở đâu
<vubuntor022> giup em voi
<vubuntor022> dang rat can
<Lokiheero> vubuntor022: thử cái này xem http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<bksupybot> Title: GetDeb.net V2 Beta - Software for Ubuntu Linux - Welcome (at www.getdeb.net)
<vubuntor022> cai truc tiep a anh
<vubuntor022> hay tai ve roi cai offline
<Lokiheero> tải về rồi cài
<vubuntor022> em moi dung ubuntu nen khong hieu lam
<Lokiheero> xài ubuntu offline à?
<vubuntor022> vang
<vubuntor022> vi em khong co internet
<vubuntor022> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor022> co gi mih lai hoi
<vubuntor022> mong cac ban giup do sau nha
<vubuntor022> thank nhieu
<vubuntor106> chào mọi người
<vubuntor764> hi, anh em cho hỏi sao bàn phím của tớ cứng đơ trên kde 3.5.10 trên ubunut 8.10 vậy ?
<vubuntor764> mình sang fluxbox hay vào console vẫn dùng được bàn phím
<vubuntor764> a lô, có ai online kh0ng ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor764: update đi
<C4NoC> giờ còn xài 8.10
<vubuntor764> C4NoC: up thì nó lên 10.04 :( nhưng lâu lắm
<vubuntor764> mình chỉ muốn fix nó về giao diện ban đầu thui :(
<vubuntor764> đợi nó up lâu lắm, bà con k0 giúp mình sao ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor764: up bản xa lắc vậy lắm lỗi
<C4NoC> cài lại cho lẹ
<vubuntor764> hix, k0 biết e cài đi cài lại ubuntu bao nhiêu làn rồi
<vubuntor764> C4NoC: mệt mỏi cài lắm rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor764: cài lẹ mờ
<C4NoC> vubuntor764: bao nhiêu lần mà đã than
<vubuntor764> k0 nhớ lắm cài từ hồi u ra bản 7.04, chắc trên dưới 100 lần
<vubuntor764> C4NoC: máy ngon thì nói làm quái gì, khổ cài u, win nhanh cũng phải 1- 2 tiếng
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vlvl
<C4NoC> xài từ 7.04
<C4NoC> thế xài xịn òi
<vubuntor764> C4NoC: ping
 * C4NoC đang bi zi
<vubuntor764> !bye ăn cơm
<ubot2> Factoid 'bye \xc4\x83n c\xc6\xa1m' not found
<vubuntor045> alo, ai choi cai ascii ngoai` status vay, ?
<vubuntor045> .g ban fim do tren kubuntu 8.10
<bkphenny> vubuntor045: http://planet-geek.com/archives/2008/10/
<bksupybot> Title: Planet Geek!: October 2008 Archives (at planet-geek.com)
<vubuntor945> em moi cai lai ubuntu 10.10 nhung ko bt sao du lieu em mat het r? co cach nao khoi phuc lai ko? thanks
<kid__> bạn cài như nào?
<vubuntor945> em co xem cai clip huong dan cai` va` lam theo nhu z. day la` lan` cai` lai. cua em
<vubuntor271> Xin chào! Chỉ giúp mình. Máy mình cài main ECS G31, VGA onboard, monitor LCD LG L1753TR, cài UBUNTU 10.04 mọi thứ đều ổn mỗi cái màn hình không hổ trợ hết độ phân giải, vào monitor máy báo Unknown Monitor. Xin chỉ cách khắc phục, cám ơn nhiều
<nobawk> thử tắt kernel mode setting xem
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<vubuntor075> Xin hoi co ai o day k a?
<vubuntor271> Có, mình đang thử
<vubuntor075> ban oi!  minh moi xai ubuntu nen co mot vai dieu thac mac, len dien dan tim ma k thay giai dap duoc
<nobawk> thắc mắc gì?
<vubuntor271> Mình mới dùn ubuntu nên chưa biết tắt kernel mode setting như thế nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor271: đọc cái link ở trên
<nobawk> nó chỉ rõ rồi
<nobawk> ko thì cài lên 10.10 xem có hết ko
<vubuntor271> Cám ơn! Mình sẽ nghiên cứu lại.
<vubuntor075> minh thi vao terminal de go lenh cai chuog trinh, nhug no cu bbao loi nay
<vubuntor075> gpg: requesting key 95628707 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key 95628707: public key "Launchpad PPA for Cesare Tirabassi" imported gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<vubuntor075> roi cai k duoc
<vubuntor075> la sao vay ban?
<nobawk> chạy thế kia là chạy add key
<nobawk> vubuntor075: chạy xong rồi ko lỗi thì chạy tiếp
<vubuntor075> roi minh chay may dog lenh kia
<vubuntor075> nhug cug chag thay k xay ra
<nobawk> vubuntor075: chạy tiếp lệnh tiếp theo
<nobawk> ko báo lỗi là đc
<vubuntor075> vag, de minh nghien cuu thu, cam on ban
<vubuntor075> Cac ban oi co cach nao tag toc download cac ban cap nhat trong ubuntu k?
<vubuntor271> Vào google mà tìm, nhiều lắ,
<vubuntor297> alo
<vubuntor297> co ai ko vay?
<codai2810> ko
<vubuntor297> chan ghe
<vubuntor297> to moi cai ubuntu dc 2 ngay
<vubuntor297> nhung chua biet su dung
<vubuntor297> co ai roi~ mot ti
<vubuntor297> chi cho minh vs
<vubuntor297> :)
<codai2810> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> !bg | vubuntor297
<ubot2> vubuntor297: please see above
<vubuntor297> ohoh
<vubuntor297> da nghien cuu nhieu nhieu
<vubuntor297> nhung chang hieu cho lam
<vubuntor297> :)
<codai2810> vubuntor297: ko hiểu câu/đoạn nào?
<vubuntor297> sao minh chay windown sp3
<vubuntor297> a ma ban oi
<vubuntor297> ngon the
<vubuntor297> ma ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor297> lai giat the nhi
<codai2810> vubuntor297: chạy ứng dụng gì mà giật?
<vubuntor297> chay fifox vs chat thoi a
<vubuntor297> :)
<vubuntor297> ma thank ban nha
<vubuntor297> de minh nghien cuu cai ban vua gui
<vubuntor297> :)
<vubuntor297> codai oi
<codai2810> Æ¡i
<vubuntor297> cho to hoi
<codai2810> vubuntor297: firefox giật quá thì thử google chrome xem
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor297> sao to vao phan ung dung cua ubuntu
<vubuntor297> de cai chuong trinh chay mediaplayer
<vubuntor297> nhung van khong doc dc nhac mp3
<_FirePhoenix_> Cài gstreamer chưa :|
<vubuntor297> to bao tu dau oy mu`
<vubuntor297> :)
<vubuntor297> to moi su dung
<codai2810> .g đọc file mp3 ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=7241&start=150
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict - xứng đáng là người kế vị StarDict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor297> nen chua biet j`
<codai2810> bkphenny: hâm
<vubuntor297> ham j` chu'
<codai2810> vubuntor297: mình bảo bkphenny hâm, ko bảo bạn hâm =.=
<vubuntor297> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> .g codec ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207104.html
<bksupybot> Title: Olympus VN-480PC [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_FirePhoenix_> ôi mịa >"<
<codai2810> :3
<codai2810> .g gstreamer nghe nhạc
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=212948
<codai2810> vubuntor297: nghe nhạc trên máy à?
<vubuntor297> ukm
<vubuntor297> nghe nhac tren web thi duoc
<vubuntor297> nhung tren may
<vubuntor297> thi khong duoc
<codai2810> vubuntor297: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor297> 7
<codai2810> 7?
<vubuntor297> no bao seach cai file j` ay
<vubuntor297> xong minh tim
<vubuntor297> kieu nhu tron gwin down ay
<vubuntor297> neu thieu phan mem
<vubuntor297> nhung cai nay
<vubuntor297> se tu update
<codai2810> vubuntor297: nó bảo gì thì làm theo nó bảo là đc mà :-/
<vubuntor297> ko hieu
<vubuntor297> up date xong
<vubuntor297> ko cai duoc
<_FirePhoenix_> Đố hiểu bác nói gì >"<
<vubuntor297> ohoh
<codai2810> vubuntor297: sao ko cài đc :-/
<vubuntor297> de to xem no bao loi~ j`
<codai2810> vubuntor297: nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor297> xong bao lai vs ban
<vubuntor297> nhung van thac mac
<vubuntor297> sao ubuntu
<vubuntor297> lai giat the'
<vubuntor297> co dai oi
<vubuntor297> dau tien
<vubuntor297> no bao
<vubuntor297> search for suitable plugin
<codai2810> rồi sao nữa?
<_FirePhoenix_> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly <<< Này thì....
<vubuntor119> codai oi
<vubuntor119> to xin loi
<vubuntor119> vi tai luc nay may tu nhien lag
<codai2810> vubuntor119: ừ, ko sao
<vubuntor119> h moi vao lai duoc
<codai2810> vubuntor119: ừ
<vubuntor119> no tim dc 3 package
<vubuntor119> gstrwamer0.10......
<vubuntor119> mjnh chon install
<vubuntor119> no bao phai confirm
<codai2810> rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor119> sau do no bao authenticate
<vubuntor119> mjnh go mat khau
<vubuntor119> enter
<vubuntor119> roi tat di
<codai2810> tắt đi?
<vubuntor119> ukm
<vubuntor119> authenticate
<codai2810> vubuntor119: bạn tắt đi hay nó tự tắt?
<vubuntor119> xong co phai tat di ko?
<codai2810> ko
<codai2810> vubuntor119: cũng như windows, cài cái gì cũng cần thời gian mà
<vubuntor119> mjnh tu tat
<codai2810> vubuntor119: để đó chờ nó cài xong rồi nó sẽ bảo bạn phải làm gì tiếp theo
<vubuntor119> oc
<vubuntor119> chu no co tu tat dau
<vubuntor119> :S
<vubuntor119> nhung lan truoc
<codai2810> vubuntor119: nó chưa cài xong thì nó chưa tắt :-/
<vubuntor119> mjnh cai cai foxi mang
<vubuntor119> mjnh cung tat moi duoc
<codai2810> khi xong thì có nút close
<codai2810> kick vào đó
<codai2810> vubuntor119: phải chờ nó download các gói về và cài
<codai2810> vubuntor119: bạn thử làm lại xem
<vubuntor119> ma so that
<vubuntor119> lai lag rui
<vubuntor591> co ai tim giup driver cho con Dell Vostro 3500 dum cai
<codai2810> vubuntor119: thử dùng chrome xem
<_FirePhoenix_> Driver gì mà tìm :|
<codai2810> vubuntor591: driver gì?
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: lỗi font
<vubuntor591> driver card man hinh,am thanh,wifi
<vubuntor591> em moi xai thu ubuntu nen ga` qua'
<_FirePhoenix_> Tui bi loi phong ho :(
<codai2810> vubuntor591: thế bắt đc wifi chưa?
<codai2810> vubuntor591: nghe nhạc thử xem nghe đc ko :-/
<vubuntor591> chua bik cai dat the nao ca
<_FirePhoenix_> driver tu nhan nhieu
<_FirePhoenix_> mo len check xem thu nao
<_FirePhoenix_> wifi thi may ra moi phai cai
<codai2810> vubuntor591: cứ bắt thử xem bắt đc ko, ko bắt đc thì hẵng cài
<vubuntor119> chan
<_FirePhoenix_> chan gi the vubuntor119
<codai2810> vubuntor119: dùng google chrome thử xem bớt lag ko
<codai2810> vubuntor119: cài lại mấy cái plugin nhạc kia xem được ko :)
<vubuntor119> to con chua biet cai dat may ung dung nhu the nao kia
<codai2810> vubuntor119: mà cấu hình máy thế nào, nếu ko ổn lắm thì tắt bớt ứng dụng đi
<codai2810> vubuntor119: mấy ứng dụng nào?
<vubuntor119> chi biet update thoi
<vubuntor119> ram 512
<_FirePhoenix_> vào synaptics hay software management mà cài (phải không ta)
<vubuntor119> chip c 2.13
<codai2810> ram 512 thì firefox giật phải rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> Giống con máy để bàn của mình =))
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: uh, thế thì chia sẻ với bạn í đi ^^
 * codai2810 lặn đi đọc sách
<vubuntor591> ko thay den bao wifi sang may bro oi
<vubuntor119> thj may ban ma`
<vubuntor119> nghe nhac online
<vubuntor119> xong cai chuong trinh
<vubuntor119> cu thay giat dung dung
<_FirePhoenix_> Tui xai LXDE cho con do ma co xai GNOME dau, GNOME khong thich hop voi may con celeron :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Giat la phai thoi :|
<vubuntor119> the ha
<vubuntor119> the chacs phai cai ban kia ha ban
<codai2810> vubuntor591: ở cạnh vị trí cắm headphone có cái công tắc
<codai2810> vubuntor591: bật tắt thử xem đèn nó có sáng ko ;))
<vubuntor591> ko sang cac bro >.<
<vubuntor591> vao Hardware driver ko thay j ca
<_FirePhoenix_> O may cua bac tot nhat nen xai LXDE hay XFCE, de tho hon nhieu. Thuc su thi tot nhat la Openbox nhung phai cau hinh hoi nhieu nen tot nhat la ban chon 1 trong 2 DE kia
<_FirePhoenix_> XU hay LU deu co ca :D
 * codai2810 ko biết cách vào hardware driver
<codai2810> vubuntor591: chỉ /me với
 * codai2810 chả biết tại sao máy cài ubuntu xong ko cài driver gì mà vẫn bắt đc wifi với nghe nhạc ầm ầm :-\
<vubuntor119> co dai oi
<codai2810> Æ¡i
<vubuntor119> nghe duoc mp3 opy
<vubuntor119> hjhj
<codai2810> vubuntor119: chúc mừng ;))
<_FirePhoenix_> May cai may dell moi phai cai brcm80211 moi wifi duoc :(
<vubuntor119> nhung ma van de` may' bi do the nay
<vubuntor119> chac la nan giai
<vubuntor119> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Tu bo GNOME va xai LXDE ho minh >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> Se thay khac biet ngay
<_FirePhoenix_> May ban minh dung LXDE chay am am :P
<vubuntor119> hjx
<vubuntor119> bay h cai lai
<vubuntor119> lai mat thoi gian lam nhi
<vubuntor119> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Cai nhanh mo :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Khong thi chap nhan chung song voi giat lag thoi =))
<favadi> sao phải cài lại
<vubuntor119> no co san trong ban minh da tai ve ko ban
<favadi> install lubuntu-desktop
<_FirePhoenix_> The thi van con gnome :D
<vubuntor119> lam nhu the nao ha ban
<_FirePhoenix_> Cai lai mot ti cho sach se >"<
<favadi> _FirePhoenix_: xong remove gnome đi
<vubuntor119> cu vao cai trong wubi ha ban
<vubuntor591> bro nao huong dan minh cai brcm80211 voi
<favadi> :|
<_FirePhoenix_> Go mai cha het goi phu thuoc :(.
<codai2810> .g brcm80211 install ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<bksupybot> Title: [all variants] New brcm80211 driver guide for Broadcom wireless cards - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor119> hjxhjx
<_FirePhoenix_> co bac co dai roi :D
<_FirePhoenix_> ma bac co phai chay driver brcm80211 khong the :|
<vubuntor119> trong win down
 * codai2810 ko biết
 * codai2810 ko hiểu gì về ubuntu cả
<vubuntor119> thi chac mjnh giup dc ban 591
<vubuntor119> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> chay ho cai lenh nay lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< khong biet gi ve ubuntu :P
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: thôi ko chạy đâu, nguy hiểm
 * codai2810 đã ko biết gì
<codai2810> lại chưa qua 1/4
<codai2810> lỡ _FirePhoenix_ cho cái lệnh giống "rm -rf /"  thì toi
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> tha cho tui troi ôi co bao bac chay dau bao bac vubuntor591 mà
<vubuntor119> hjhj
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: tưởng bảo /me =)
<codai2810> ai bảo ko tag vào :3
<vubuntor119> ma cho to hoi cau ngoai le
<vubuntor119> :)
<vubuntor119> bac co dai
<vubuntor119> bao nhiu tuoi oy
<vubuntor119> vs anh firephoenix nua
<vubuntor119> hjhj
<_FirePhoenix_> Bac ay out roi chac tu bo roi
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: lol
<_FirePhoenix_> lol
<_FirePhoenix_> anh O.o
 * codai2810 cài rồi nhưng mà chả biết cài trong hoàn cảnh nào và như thế nào
<_FirePhoenix_> Tui con tre lam troi oi
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: =))
<vubuntor119> troi`
<codai2810> vubuntor119: chưa tới tam tuần :3
<vubuntor496> cho e hoi cach recovery disk
<vubuntor496> e bi mat het du lieu khi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor496> :((
<vubuntor119> hjx
<vubuntor119> hjx
<vubuntor119> mjnh hoi ma chang ai tra loi`
<_FirePhoenix_> SV nam nhat :|
<codai2810> vubuntor119: chưa tới tam tuần mà :|
<vubuntor119> chia buon vs ban
<vubuntor119> hjhj
<vubuntor119> :)
<vubuntor496> :(
<vubuntor496> co cach nao ko ban?? help me!!
<_FirePhoenix_> .g recovery data on ubuntu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bksupybot> Title: DataRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<favadi> vubuntor496: đi thắp hương đi bạn :|
<nobawk> :3
<_FirePhoenix_> >:)
<codai2810> vubuntor496: chia buồn
<_FirePhoenix_> quen dong du lieu do di =))
<vubuntor496> huhuuhh
<codai2810> vubuntor496: dù sao quá khứ cũng qua rồi, ko nên hối tiếc
<codai2810> vubuntor496: hãy mở ra một trang đời mới
<codai2810> =)
<vubuntor496> huhu
<vubuntor496> minh` luu luyen qua khu
<vubuntor943> so that
<vubuntor943> lag cai
<codai2810> vubuntor496: ko tốt ko tốt
<vubuntor943> dinh out luon
<_FirePhoenix_> quen di
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<vubuntor496> mjnh` cung~ ko that su tiec lem
<vubuntor943> ma
<vubuntor496> nhung co tai lieu quan trong
<vubuntor943> sao cai ten cua mjnh
<vubuntor496> nen hi vong dc 50%
<vubuntor943> dang 119
<vubuntor496> :d
<_FirePhoenix_> khong co dau
<vubuntor943> thanh943
<vubuntor943> ghx
<_FirePhoenix_> uh gia tri do la mac dinh ma /nick nickname de doi ten :P
<_FirePhoenix_> File van ban may ra con lay vai phan con lai coi nhu vat =))
<vubuntor843> nan that
<vubuntor843> chon vao cai status
<vubuntor843> tu nhien hien ra hinh con ngua
<vubuntor843> the la ko chat dc
<vubuntor843> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> ngua dau ma ngua con ki lan :|
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> to cu tuong la con ngua
<vubuntor843> nan that
<vubuntor843> cai nay
<vubuntor843> con kho hon windown nhiu qua
<vubuntor843> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Cai gi
<vubuntor843> ubuntu do' ban
<vubuntor843> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> o tui khong xai ubuntu nen khong biet no kho ra sao :P
<vubuntor843> ec
<vubuntor843> the ong sai cai j`
<vubuntor843> :S
<_FirePhoenix_> OpenSuSE 11.4
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> ko biet luon
<vubuntor843> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> .g OpenSuSE
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://www.opensuse.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The Canterbury Distribution (at www.opensuse.org)
<vubuntor843> .g openSuSe
<bkphenny> vubuntor843: http://www.opensuse.org/
<vubuntor843> hjx
<bksupybot> Title: The Canterbury Distribution (at www.opensuse.org)
<vubuntor843> ma ong firephoenix
<vubuntor843> sinh vien nam 1
<vubuntor843> truong j` vay
<_FirePhoenix_> Truong cui bap noi ra bi che thi kho :D
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> toi con` cui hon ong ne
<vubuntor843> :d
<_FirePhoenix_> Truong gi ma cui =))
<vubuntor843> ;))
<vubuntor843> CNTT thai' Nguyen
<_FirePhoenix_> Noi chung la khong biet truong ay, dang o SG :P
<nobawk> chưa gì đã tự ti
<nobawk> chả có trường nào cùi
<nobawk> cũng chả có trường nào xịn
<vubuntor843> oh
<vubuntor843> hjx
<nobawk> quan trọng là ở mình
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> lai them ong anh
<_FirePhoenix_> ^^
<vubuntor843> triet ly oy
<vubuntor843> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Tu ti de xong
<_FirePhoenix_> de song
 * Lokiheero lườm lườm nobawk
 * Lokiheero học trường quốc tế
<C4NoC> 26:3
<_FirePhoenix_> Du sao trong dien dan cung co anh afterlastangel hoc chung truong, do tui =))
<C4NoC> é
<nobawk> :3
<C4NoC> wtf
<C4NoC> :3
<_FirePhoenix_> wth???
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<nobawk> vubuntor843: ko tin thì thôi
<nobawk> C4NoC: sắp viết xong rồi nè khà khà
<C4NoC> _FirePhoenix_: dh fpt à
<C4NoC> nobawk: ngon
<vubuntor843> ai??
<_FirePhoenix_> Cai truong dan lap cui bap =))
<vubuntor843> ukm
<vubuntor843> cung cui
<vubuntor843> nhung hoi xot tien`
<vubuntor843> :D
<C4NoC> char có trường nào cùi
 * Lokiheero tui học trường quốc tế nè
<C4NoC> mà trường nào cũng ncl
 * nobawk tát vêu mỏ C4NoC
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: tự ti là tốt :D
 * codai2810 cũng có 1 đống bạn học fpt :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Let ra noi hay khong thoi =))
<Lokiheero> tui học trường quốc tế nè :-/
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> quoc te'
<vubuntor843> - lien ket
<vubuntor843> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Ban hoc FPT vay cung con tre nhi =))
<nobawk> Lokiheero: ồ ồ, dại gia đây mờ
 * nobawk học trường đời :3
<vubuntor843> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Dai gia qua minh ko lai :P
 * Lokiheero phúc nobawk
 * C4NoC thất học
<_FirePhoenix_> Du truong hoc phi 1100$ mot ki =))
<Lokiheero> GSTS mà nói thế
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: 7học thì đi chỗ khác chơi nào
<_FirePhoenix_> Dang tiec khong bao gio co co hoi nop het so hoc phi do :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Khong thanh "dai gia" roi chu ko phai "dai da" nhu bay gio =))
<vubuntor843> hjx
<vubuntor843> thoi chao` anh em
<vubuntor843> ra chem' che' ti
<vubuntor217> alo
<vubuntor217> Help!
<vubuntor217> need help!
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor217> A Problem occurred when checking for update
<vubuntor217> em dung ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-02
<vubuntor165> co ai co tai lieu cai u bang usb k
<vubuntor165> cho mionh
<vubuntor165> can gasp
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor629> cài gamepad cho ubuntu như nào ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor629> cho mình hỏi cài gamepad cho ubuntu như nào ấy nhỉ
<_Tux_> AnhBX: như nó nhận luôn sao á
<_Tux_> còn không vào synaptic tìm thử gói driver coi
<vubuntor826> cho em hoi cai nay ti coi
<vubuntor826> alo may anh oi
<vubuntor826> vi du nhu la may cai 2 he dieu hanh U va Æ°in
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor826> gio xoa U di thi may co may co tu dong boot vao w khong ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: hên xui
<vubuntor826> xoa U may tu dong boot vao win k
<vubuntor826> Tux:la sao khong hieu
<vubuntor826> moi di hoc ve ong thay noi la khong boot dc
<vubuntor826> Tux:????
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: thì bảo hên xui rồi mà
<vubuntor826> bac nao biet ho tro gium
<vubuntor826> tux:neu xuoi phai lam sao
<vubuntor826> Tux:minh da thu roi no hoan toan boot duoc nhung thay noi la khong
<_Tux_> gõ Tiếng Việt đê
<_Tux_> vừa nhìn vừa dịch mệt quá
<vubuntor826> uh
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: thì bảo là hên xui rồi mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: thầy nói không sai
<_Tux_> bạn cũng vậy
<vubuntor826> vậy nói cái xuôi
<vubuntor826> xui
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: xài grub
<_Tux_> xóa ubuntu mà không fix lại boot
<_Tux_> -> khỏi boot
<vubuntor826> Tux:như vậy là trước khi xóa U mình chỉnh lại boot trước là dc ?
<vubuntor826> chỉnh boot win rồi xóa
<_Tux_> vubuntor826: yeah
<_FirePhoenix_> Sẵn tiện có anh Tux day hoi ti nao :P
<_FirePhoenix_> .g add shutdown command into openbox menu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/howto-shut-down-linux-from-the-openbox-right-click-menu/
<_Tux_> _FirePhoenix_: chịu
<_Tux_> toàn logout ra ngoài slim
<_Tux_> rồi gõ shutdown
<vubuntor029> xin chao cac' ban
<vubuntor029> xin cho hoi
<vubuntor029> ban nao` co' kinh nghiem build gtk tu suorce ko ah
<vubuntor029> minh xin tro giup
<vubuntor828> có ai không?+
<vubuntor431> co ai co the jup em ghi dia ubuntu 10.10 khong
<vubuntor402> Chao cac anh
<vubuntor402>  cho em hoi
<vubuntor402> em dung lenh sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<vubuntor402>  cai dat tren terminal
<vubuntor402>  vay. em lam sao de? down load goi' nay` ve`
<vubuntor402>  de? co the? dem sang may' khac' cai`
<codai2810> .g libgtk2.0-dev download
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libgtk2.0-dev
<bksupybot> Title: Debian -- Details of package libgtk2.0-dev in squeeze (at packages.debian.org)
<codai2810> vubuntor402: thá»­ xem
<nobawk> vào /var/cache/apt/archieves mà copy
<kiennd> có bác nào hỗ trợ mình sử dụng cổng COM trên máy ảo virtualbox với
<kiennd> máy của mình xài ubuntu
<kiennd> vitualbox 4.
<kiennd> mình có 1 chương trình com monitor để theo dõi hoạt động cổng com
<kiennd> chương trình đó chạy trên máy window
<kiennd> nhưng vấn đề là máy ảo window của mình khi chạy lên không biết làm sao để map cái usb máy thật thành com1 của máy ảo
<vubuntor402>  cam on cac anh
<vubuntor402>  ^_^
<van7hu> hello
<vietred|Busy> hello van7hu
<van7hu> omg,giat minh!
<vietred|Busy> :))
<vietred|Busy> ko có mấy bác vubuntor___ ở đây làm channel yên ắng hẳn
<vubuntor810> có ai không cho em hỏi một tí...!
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor810> em đang sài acer one a110L 8Gb em muốn thay HDD 160 GB được hok
<nobawk> liên quan gì đến ubuntu?
<vubuntor810> con acer one của em cũng đang sài ubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor810> hỏi vậy không được àh, vậy thôi bye bye...
<nobawk> cứ thay thôi
<nobawk> rồi cài lại ubuntu như cũ
<nobawk> thế là xong
<vubuntor485> Chao ca nha, cho minh hoi mot dieu a
<CodaiTuKi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor485> sao e lam giao dien trong suot cho ubuntu k duoc
<vubuntor485> may e co card gf 310
<vubuntor485> da vao phan visual effects bat che do extra roi
<vubuntor485> ma van k duoc
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor485: dùng Windows là trong suốt được ngay mà
<vubuntor485> hjc, dug windows thi noi j
<vubuntor485> co ai tra loi e k?
<CodaiTuKi> trong suốt là sao
<n2i> tại sao lại muốn trong suốt?
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor485: Ubuntu làm gì có giao diện nào trong suốt
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: trong suốt là thế nào ạ?
<TuxTuKi> toàn mờ mờ thui
<CodaiTuKi> là nhìn thấy bên trong máy á?
<TuxTuKi> CodaiTuKi: là nhìn xuyên qua ấy
<TuxTuKi> kiểu như mặc quần áo vô hình à
<TuxTuKi> :))
<vubuntor485> menu trong suot nhu Win7 vay
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: là nhìn xuyên vào các linh kiện điện tử trong máy à
<vubuntor485> e thay tren dien dan may giao dien nhin dep lam
<TuxTuKi> CodaiTuKi: chắc vậy
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor485: cho xin cái hình mẫu :D
<vubuntor485> http://www.thugian360.com/threads/16168-Tong-hop-cac-giao-dien-dep-nhat-trong-nam-2010/
<bksupybot> Title: Tổng hợp các giao diện đẹp nhất trong năm 2010 (at www.thugian360.com)
<vubuntor485> chang han cai giao dien ubuntu do
<n2iTuki> vubuntor485: cái Gaia ấy à?
<vubuntor485> uh
<n2iTuki> okay
<n2iTuki> vậy xài U thêm ít thời gian nữa rồi sẽ biết cách làm
<vubuntor485> noi chung la vay do, may cai tieu de menu trong duot nhu win 7
<n2iTuki> không nên đú :P
 * TuxTuKi đi tổng hợp những giao diện lởm nhất 2010
<n2iTuki> TuxTuKi: show luôn đê! ;)
<vubuntor485> vay la k huog dan roi
<vubuntor485> mo may ngay roi chua ra nua
<vubuntor485> chan qua
<n2iTuki> :P
<n2iTuki> mấy ngày? ít thế!
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor485: thôi dùng Windows đi
<TuxTuKi> nhiều giao diện đẹp hơn mà
<vubuntor485> ok
<vubuntor485> chac vay thoi
<vubuntor485> cam on ban nhieu
 * TuxTuKi vĩnh biệt vubuntor485 
<n2iTuki> hờ hờ...
<n2iTuki> TuxTuKi: cái gvimrc có giống vimrc hem?
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: :))
<vubuntor617> cai win // voi ubuntu sao o dia bi an
<vubuntor617> khong the lay du lieu lai
<vubuntor617> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor617> ???
<favadi> vubuntor617: sao biết bị ẩn bạn ơi?
<vubuntor617> thi no khong thay o dia cung khong thay du lieu
<favadi> vubuntor617: bạn xem thông tin ở đau mà ko thấy ổ đĩa?
<vubuntor617> vao manage
<vubuntor617> co thay dung luong ma ra computer thi k thay
<vubuntor617> thi minh xxem cach cai tren mang
<favadi> vubuntor617: bạn thử sudo fdisk -l xem nào
<vubuntor617> van khong dc
<favadi> vubuntor617: được gì, xem output của nó đâu phi lên đây
<favadi> :|
<n2iTuki> lol
<vubuntor617> sao no van nhu the
<vubuntor617> khong thay hien
<n2iTuki> vubuntor617: xem trong devices manager của window hả?
<n2iTuki> lol
<vubuntor617> umh
<n2iTuki> lol
<n2iTuki> ;lol]
<n2iTuki> lol
<vubuntor617> manage thi co
<n2iTuki> lol
<n2iTuki> lol
<n2iTuki> lol
<n2iTuki> po
<favadi> :))
<themadclown> dạo này nhiều người hồn nhiên quá
<themadclown> =))
<CodaiTuKi> n2iTuki: hâm
<CodaiTuKi> ;))
<themadclown> lol
<vubuntor617> con trong computer thi khong co
<n2iTuki> vubuntor617: bỏ windows đi ;) khắc thấy được
<vubuntor617> troi
<n2iTuki> vubuntor617: windows không nhận ra ổ cứng của Ư đâu
<vubuntor617> zay du lieu
<n2iTuki> vì nó có file system khác nhau mà
<vubuntor617> zay con du lieu
<n2iTuki> window chỉ đọc được phân vùng NTFS hoặc FAT thoai
<n2iTuki> dữ liệu bên U?
<vubuntor617> khong trong win
<n2iTuki> trong win thì liên quan gì
<n2iTuki> trong win thì win đọc bình thường thôi
<vubuntor617> thi lo cai u vao o cung du lieu
<n2iTuki> @@
<vubuntor617> sao gio
<themadclown> lạy thánh
<n2iTuki> cài kiểu sao?
<vubuntor617> lam sao lay lai du lieu
<n2iTuki> wibi hay là dualboot?
<n2iTuki> format chÆ°a?
<themadclown> chắc rồi =.=
<vubuntor617> dualboot
<n2iTuki> chắc die phân vùng đó rồi :P
<themadclown> format rồi hỏi sao ko thấy dữ liệu
<n2iTuki> dualboot, mà hem chia phân vùng mới cho U sao?
<vubuntor617> :(
<vubuntor617> hk
<vubuntor617> tai thay tren mang
<vubuntor617> lam sao minh lam zay ak
<themadclown> 1 câu thôi: đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<n2iTuki> ợ
<vubuntor617> lam theo mang ak
<n2iTuki> thế khi cài có tạo phân vùng mới cho nó hem?
<vubuntor617> hk
<vubuntor617> khi cai u no cho minh tao phan vung moi ha ban
<n2iTuki> hay là nhét vào phân vùng đó rồi biểu: mầy format thoải mái đê :D
<n2iTuki> tất nhiên
<vubuntor617> ban co tai lieu chi ro rang hk
<themadclown> đã chia ổ cứng lần nào chưa?
<vubuntor617> hjhjhjh
<vubuntor617> chua
<themadclown> =.=
<n2iTuki> trên forum có bài hướng dẫn cài đặt đây đủ rôi mà
<vubuntor617> sao khong thay tao phan vung moi
<vubuntor680> mấy anh cho em hỏi về grub2
<n2iTuki> vubuntor617: show trong devices manager của window xem cái
<vubuntor617> gui cho ban ha
<n2iTuki> đưa lên www.imagesk.com
<n2iTuki> và send link qua đây
<vubuntor617> minh format het o dia oy
<zzz> cho em hoi grub2
<vubuntor617> gio lay dc
<vubuntor617> ho cai u la bi an nua
<favadi> zzz: hỏi tự nhiên
<zzz> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<zzz> em chua hieu cho nay
<vubuntor617> ban co the nao lam cho minh mot bai
<vubuntor617> mot bai hoan chinh hk
<zzz> GRUB sẽ nhớ vị trí của mục đã được boot ở lần khởi động trước
<vubuntor617> ban oi
<vubuntor617> lam cho minh mot bai co hinh anh ve cai // win 7 vooi u di
<vubuntor617> so lam theo nua la bi an nua
<favadi> mình vẫn chưa hiểu bị ẩn là thế nào, format rồi thì còn đâu mà ẩn?
<themadclown> có còn gì đâu mà bị ẩn
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: ?
<TuxTuKi> low level format
<n2iTuki>  !!
<TuxTuKi> ẩn bằng răng
<TuxTuKi> :))
<n2iTuki> trên forum có bài viết hướng dẫn cài đặt rồi mà
<vubuntor617> ai lam cho minh mot bai cai win 7// u hoan ching tu A-Z di
<vubuntor617> co chia o dia hk ban
<themadclown> cài win7 >> cài U >> xong
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: lười vừa thôi
<TuxTuKi> có thì không đọc
<TuxTuKi> còn đòi ăn sẵn
<vubuntor617> co thay cho nao dau troi
<TuxTuKi> fsck
<TuxTuKi> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2iTuki> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1504 đây là cái zề?
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 từ CD - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<zzz> cua em may anh khong ho tro ha
<themadclown> zzz: hỏi gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor617> k muon su dung wubi thi lam sao??
<zzz> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<vubuntor617> ai chi voi
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: cài vào ổ cứng
<vubuntor617> khong muon su dung
<vubuntor617> cai oy lam sao xoa
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: format hết ổ cứng đi
<TuxTuKi> xóa được liền
<vubuntor617> troi
<vubuntor617> sao format hk zay
<vubuntor617> k con cach khac ha
<themadclown> đã format 1 lần rồi chẳng lẽ lần nữa ko đc
<favadi> vubuntor617: thì ko muốn sử dụng nữa ko xóa đi thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor617> format hoai o cung cua minh co hu hk anh
<themadclown> cầm búa đập chắc hư
<themadclown> ổ cứng sinh ra để format mà =))
<vubuntor617> hoi thiet ak
<favadi> vubuntor617: hỏng qua mình đền cho cái mới
<vubuntor617> thiet hk
<CodaiTuKi> :))
<vubuntor617> chuan bi mua o cung hp dv3 di
<vubuntor617> chung nao hu toi lay
<n2iTuki> zzz: ping
<CodaiTuKi> favadi: anh dại òi :3
<n2iTuki> show lên đó, rồi rút cục là hỏi cái zề?
<zzz> n2ituki:giup em
<n2iTuki> favadi: trốn đi :D
<vubuntor617> hoi thiet ma
<n2iTuki> zzz: :-/
<vubuntor617> format thuong nhu zay co anh huong co cung hk
<zzz> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<themadclown> thì nãy giờ ai cũng nói thiệt
<themadclown> chỉ là ko chịu nghe thôi
<zzz> nghi la so ha
<TuxTuKi> zzz: nghĩa là lần trước thế nào
<TuxTuKi> thì sau thành mặc định
<vubuntor617> tai may thang ban noi format hoai de hu
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: nói láo
<themadclown> hỏi mấy thằng ấy xem chúng nó từng cài U chưa
<zzz> vay minh boot vao win truoc ha
<zzz> sao do chinh GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<n2iTuki> bậy
<vubuntor617> bo cai u hay format lam ha
<n2iTuki> nghĩa là thế này
<zzz> ?
<n2iTuki> zzz: nếu set như thế
<themadclown> ko
<themadclown> cài win mới hay format
<TuxTuKi> zzz: đọc thêm đê
<TuxTuKi> !grub2
<n2iTuki> thì lúc này minh đang ở U => boot lên nó sẽ set chui vào U là mặc định
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: bạn hỏi muốn xóa u thì làm sao mà
<n2iTuki> còn nếu cố tình sang Win, thì lần sau nó lại set default là Win
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: muốn xóa win thì làm thế nào?
<n2iTuki> ):
<vubuntor617> do gio cai win chu chua xoa
<vubuntor617> cai chong k ha
<vubuntor617> dau co format
<zzz> doi em ti
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: Ubuntu khỏe lắm
<vubuntor617> la sao
<TuxTuKi> Windoof làm sao hấp diêm được
<TuxTuKi> mà chồng với chẳng đè
<CodaiTuKi> =))
<vubuntor617> ??
<vubuntor617> noi bay he
<n2iTuki> đúng chứ sao nữa
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: bạn hỏi xóa chứ bạn có bảo cài mới bỏ cũ thì thế nào đâu
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: ubuntu cũng cài chồng lên đc
 * TuxTuKi CodaiTuKi có tư tưởng đè chồng
<vubuntor617> hk y minh hoi xoa la xoa wubi ak
<vubuntor617> co ban chi la format
 * TuxTuKi mô phật
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: uh huh
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: thế thì dễ
<TuxTuKi> vào ubuntu
<CodaiTuKi> (:|
<TuxTuKi> sudo rm -rf /host
<vubuntor617> con cach khac ha
<vubuntor617> xoa wubi k format
<CodaiTuKi> =))
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: đấy cách đấy có phần format đâu
<vubuntor617> ??
<zzz> TuxTuti:tro lai cai nay nha GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: kìa, làm theo đi
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: gõ có mỗi 1 lệnh
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: dễ hơn windows
<CodaiTuKi> vubuntor617: cho người đang tập gõ làm cũng xong
<zzz> alo anh n2iTUti
<zzz> cai cua em sao ha anh
<vubuntor617> go vo dau
<n2iTuki> ủa, có vụ tự ti ra nữa hả?
<zzz> sorry
<zzz> cua em sao anh
<TuxTuKi> zzz: dùng Windows đi
<TuxTuKi> cho lành
<TuxTuKi> đỡ phải grub
<zzz> em muon boot vao win truoc
<vubuntor617> sau cai vu bit u may minh cang luc cang muon die
<TuxTuKi> zzz: thế dùng luôn Windows đi lại còn bày vẽ
<vubuntor617> :d
<zzz> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved chinh nhu the nay  thi boot vao cai nao truoc
<vubuntor617> chac phai zay
<TuxTuKi> zzz: chúa biết
<themadclown> vào cái lần trước đã vào
<zzz> tuxtuti:khong thich
<TuxTuKi> zzz: không thích thì cài làm gì
<vubuntor617> minhdang ki ubuntu ma sao gui cho minh kubutu aj
<TuxTuKi> mà lại cài xong đặt default Windoof
<n2iTuki> ủa, nói nãy giờ rồi mà? :-/
<vubuntor617> kubutu la gi ak
<vubuntor617> co manh hon u hk
<n2iTuki> là kubuntu
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: Goolge this!
<vubuntor617> troi
<vubuntor617> cung thu ha
<zzz> grub2 ben u ma
<TuxTuKi> zzz: khuyên chân thành bạn
<vubuntor617> ??
<TuxTuKi> xài Windoof đê
<vubuntor617> hjhjhj
<zzz> minh dang xai U roi ne
<vubuntor617> umh hoi hoai thay cung ki
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: cđcmclgt
<zzz> tai vao truong cai may truong pha thoi
 * TuxTuKi thấy zzz xấu xa !
<vubuntor617> chu tui ha
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: con đường cách mạng còn lắm gian truân bạn ạ :)
<zzz> khong phai tai may ban em noi chon met qua
<vubuntor617> troi
<vubuntor617> thay hoi hoai cung hoi ki
<zzz> nen tin cach chinh
<themadclown> thế dùng cái nào thường xuyên hơn?
<zzz> may cua truong dung win
<zzz> nhieu hon
<themadclown> thì để W dèault
<themadclown> thế cũng thắc mắc
<vubuntor617> co ai giam bao lanh cho minh dung ubuntu hk
<vubuntor617> minh nan ni ak
<zzz> day gio chinh lam sao ne huhu
<vubuntor617> muon sai ma xai hk dc
<themadclown> đây toàn cảm tử quân
<themadclown> lấy ai bảo lãnh
<vubuntor617> thi cho minh nick
<vubuntor617> co gi minhpm
<vubuntor617> minh muon xai doi luc k bit hoi ai
<zzz> ma doc tai lieu noi GRUB_DEFAULT=saved ma khong hieu ro nen hoi ki kai
<themadclown> zzz: thì đừng đọc nữa
<themadclown> làm theo GUI cho dễ hiểu
<zzz> vay sao chinh mac dinh
<zzz> startup manager ha
<zzz> em khong thich
<themadclown> thế thích tự sửa bằng tay hả?
<vubuntor617>              
<zzz> vanf
 * TuxTuKi để các chuyên gia khác chém gió tiếp =))
<vubuntor617> toi gio chem gio ha
<themadclown> muốn die quá
<vubuntor617> o day ai la boss ak
<vubuntor617> ??
<themadclown> bot
<zzz> gio em hieu nhu vay anh coi em noi dung khong nha
 * TuxTuKi BOSS là cái giề
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: ông chủ :-/
<themadclown> boss là bot =))
<vubuntor617> ubot2 ak ha
<ubot2> Factoid 'ak ha' not found
<themadclown> lol
<TuxTuKi> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor617> lol la gi
<themadclown> Google this!
<zzz> de mac dinh chon win chinh GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<zzz> boot vao win truoc sau do boot vao u chinh GRUB_DEFAULT=saved la xong
<TuxTuKi> zzz: Google this
<TuxTuKi> zzz: nếu GG chắc xong từ đời qué nào rồi
<vubuntor617> trog day ai minh ve window
<vubuntor617> manh
<themadclown> zzz: ko hiểu hay ko chịu hiểu đây?
<themadclown> nãy giờ nói hoài rồi
<vubuntor617> tutut
<zzz> khong hieu
<GeekComp> vubuntor617: không support windows nhe bạn
<themadclown> để dòng đó thì lần trước vào cái nào, lần sau vào lại chính cái đó
<vubuntor617> hjhj minh chi hoi cho vui zay ma
<vubuntor617> lo mieng hoi
<zzz> nhung vao win lam sao chinh dc
<vubuntor617> xin loi
<TuxTuKi> zzz: thì ...
<vubuntor617> themalown binh tinh ban
<TuxTuKi> khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<CodaiTuKi> TuxTuKi: lol
<themadclown> hiện đang rất bình tĩnh
 * TuxTuKi nhìn nhìn CodaiTuKi 
<GeekComp> themadclown: tự kỉ nốt đê
 * TuxTuKi nhoẻn miệng cười khả ố
<vubuntor617> k va u cai nay nhieu tinh nag ung dung hon
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: nhÆ° nhau
<TuxTuKi> thích có cái gì có cái đấy
<TuxTuKi> thậm chí có tools tải JAV
<TuxTuKi> :))
<vubuntor617> k va u cai nao nang hon
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: tầm tầm như nhau
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: hỏi nhều ghê
<TuxTuKi> xài thử rồi biết
<vubuntor617> k biet moi hoi
<themadclown> Google this!
<vubuntor617> khong thay cham ngon ho tro truc tuyen ha
<vubuntor617> hoi de hoi khoi hoi
<themadclown> chưa thấy bao giờ
<themadclown> tự sáng tác à
<vubuntor617> co dau
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: Thế đã đọc mấy câu ở trên chưa
<TuxTuKi> Đừng hỏi để được hỏi !!!
<vubuntor617> hjhjjh
<vubuntor617> em nham
<vubuntor617> em bi ho
<vubuntor617> thay chua
<vubuntor617> hoi zay ma con noi hoi ghe
<TuxTuKi> !sq
<vubuntor617> thay cham ngon chua
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<bksupybot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor617: read cái đó đe
<vubuntor617> noi quy dau nhieu zay
<vubuntor617> hjhjhj
<vubuntor617> zay la minh co loi oy
<vubuntor617> :(
<themadclown> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor617> yes sir
<vubuntor617> co ban nao dang ki gui dia u ma nhan duuoc chua
 * CodaiTuKi nhận đc sau 1-2 tuần đk
<vubuntor910> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor910> cho e hỏi tí
<TuxTuKi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor910> vì sao e active wifi rồi mà vào ko thấy sóng nào hết za
<vubuntor910> ê dùng bản 10.4
<vubuntor910> hiện tượng này mới xuất hiện cách đây 2 ngày
<vubuntor910> truoc đây e vẫn dùng wifi bt
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor910: chịu
<vubuntor910> hix
<vubuntor910> còn bác nào bik nữa ko
<vubuntor910> tu vấn giúp e với
<vubuntor910> có ai bik không mọi người
<CodaiEmpty> vubuntor910: 1 là quanh khu vực của bạn ko có sóng wifi
<CodaiEmpty> vubuntor910: 2 là ko biết :D
<vubuntor910> wifi nhà mình mà
<vubuntor910> sóng wifi nhà minh dung win7 zo ầm ầm
<CodaiEmpty> vubuntor910: tắt đi bật lại thử xem
<vubuntor910> thu nhieu lần rồi
<vubuntor910> vân za
<vubuntor910> thế mới khổ
<CodaiEmpty> thế thì chịu :D
<vubuntor910> hix
<vubuntor910> h fai dung mạng dây chuối thế ko bik
<vubuntor910> :((
<vubuntor361> huong dan em config wine de choi aoe duoc khong a
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor910 Máy bác là máy gì
<vubuntor361> ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor361> con ten may thi la acer 4736
<vubuntor361> em thi ket aoe qua nhung ma ghet windows
<vubuntor361> nen muon choi tren ubuntu
<vubuntor361> len google thi khong tim thay cai topic huong dan config cai nay nhu hte nao
<_FirePhoenix_> Hoi bac 910 ma co hoi bac dau :| Van de cua bac thi tui chiu vi tui co lam bao gio dau O.o cai wine chi de chay mobile pocket reader :D
<_FirePhoenix_> .g install aoe using wine
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/how-to-install-any-game-using-wine-584247/
<vubuntor361> :D
<bksupybot> Title: how to install any game using wine (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<_FirePhoenix_> Vao link do xem thu nao
<_FirePhoenix_> :D
<vubuntor361> yes
<vubuntor361> thank
<famihug> exit
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-03
<vubuntor217> cac' anh oi
<vubuntor217> cac anh o? ubuntu oi
<vubuntor253> cac; anh oi
<vubuntor253> cac' anh o? ubuntu oi
<vubuntor253> em muon chuyen tu` ubuntu sang windows thi` lam kieu j` ?
<vubuntor347> co driver sound cho p4i65g ko z
<n2i> hỏi hay nhỉ, giống mình làm culi cho lão quá
<codai2810> :))
<vubuntor906> chao cac anh
<vubuntor906>  em muon go chu tieng viet tren Ubuntu
<vubuntor906>  nhu vay em nen xai goi nao
<nobawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor996> tại sao không kích dược enter trên thanh dịa chi của firefox
<vubuntor779> help
<vubuntor779> tại sao máy tôi cài cheese xong khỏi động lại thì mất tiêu
<vubuntor779> hic ko có ai cả à?
<codai2810> vubuntor779: mất như thế nào?
<vubuntor779> mất ko thấy đâu nữa
<vubuntor779> cài xong nó hiện ở Ứng dụng rồi
<vubuntor779>  khởi động lại máy lai thấy trắng trơn
<codai2810> vubuntor779: vào terminal gõ cheese xem :-/
<vubuntor779> The program 'cheese' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install cheese
<vubuntor779> chẳng lẽ mỗi lần muốn dùng lại phải cài lại ?
<codai2810> vubuntor779: sudo apt-get install cheese
<codai2810> vubuntor779: lần trước bạn cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor779> thì sudo apt-get install cheese
<vubuntor779> à mình dùng Joli Ó
<vubuntor779> Joli OS
<codai2810> :-\
<vubuntor779> thằng này vẫn chạy trên nền ubuntu mà
<vubuntor919> cho hỏi: linux 32 bit với 64 bit khác nhau như thế nào jay?
<vubuntor919> code chương trình ở 64 bit chạy ở 32 bit có được ko?
<codai2810> .g 32 bit khác 64 bit như thế nào?
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/958406/vi-vn
<vubuntor779> @codai2810 : có biết bệnh của mình ko?
<codai2810> vubuntor779: ko biết, đến đoạn Joli OS thì mình ko hiểu gì nữa :D
<vubuntor779> :D
<vubuntor779> có con netbook cùi bị die mất SSD
<vubuntor779> chạy tạm bằng thẻ nhớ cài thế cho nhẹ thoai
<codai2810> :D
<codai2810> _Tux_:
<vubuntor779> mọi phần mềm khác ko sao nhưng ccheese lại bị lỗi
<codai2810> vubuntor779: caif lại lần nữa thử xem
<vubuntor779> cài OO ngon lành cành đào
<vubuntor779> cài mấy lần rồi , vào cả acc root cài cũng ko dc
<codai2810> lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor779> chỉ dc trong phiên làm việc đó
<vubuntor779> mở cái Menu editor là mất lun
<codai2810> vubuntor779: thế thì t chịu rồi :D
 * codai2810 <-- gà
<vubuntor779> :(
 * codai2810 lay lay anh _Tux_ kid__ rmrf yexcrypf favadi C4NoC Lokiheero invisible
<vubuntor779> thoai bb ae đi kiếm ăn đã
<vubuntor779> ai có cách gì thì làm ơn chỉ giùm về đọc log sau ậy
<vubuntor682> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor682> e hỏi cái này tí
<vubuntor682> có ai ko
<vubuntor682> alo alo
<vubuntor682> có ai ko
<vubuntor682> alo alo
<vubuntor682> moi nguoi oi
<kid__> a
<vubuntor682> alo aloi
<vubuntor682> co ai cho minh hoi ko
<vubuntor894> alo ali
<vubuntor894> có ai ko
<vubuntor661> ho tro giup e ve unbutu di ak
<vubuntor478> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor478> khi em cai U em cho no 20 GB
<vubuntor478> gio em dung  GParted chia nho no lai dc khong ha
<vubuntor478> giam no xuong 10GD
<vubuntor478> 10GB
<vubuntor478> dc k???
<vubuntor478> alo
<_FirePhoenix_> Sao hôm nay tốc độ update chậm thế không biết :(
<vubuntor284> em muốn chạy file : install.sh dưới dạng "Run in Terminal" nhưng khi kích đup vào file này thì file lại chạy với "text Editor" , em phải lam sao?
<vubuntor069> alo
<vubuntor069> heo mi
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor069> ko đọc dc log chat
<vubuntor069> hỏi lại ae vậy
<vubuntor069> cheese cài trong Joli sao cứ khởi động lại là biến mất
<vubuntor069> như bị đóng băng ổ cuứng ấy
<codai2810> có khi bạn làm thế nào để đóng băng ổ cứng thật rồi cũng nên :3
<vubuntor069> :(
<vubuntor069> Linux cũng có à?
<favadi> vubuntor069: bạn vào ổ cứng chưa hay còn chạy live?
<vubuntor069> chạy trên SD mà
<vubuntor069> mình cài hẳn rồi
<vubuntor069> VCL với OO cài ngon
<vubuntor069> mỗi cái cheese này bị lỗi
<vubuntor069> ko ai giúp dc sao?
<codai2810> :D
<favadi> vubuntor069: vậy là cái cheese cứ caif xong dùng bt khởi động lại thì bay mất?
<vubuntor069> thôi đành mỗi lần dùng gõ lại vậy
 * favadi véo má codai2810
<vubuntor069> @favadi: đúng thế đó
<vubuntor069> vừa vào terminal cài lại 1 phát dc luôn
<vubuntor069> ko cần download
<favadi> sao kỳ diệu vậy ta ?
<codai2810> vubuntor069: trong máy có ma òi
<vubuntor069> chắc vậy quá
<vubuntor069> ai có cái SSD nhỏ nào PM nhé
<vubuntor069> cchạy bằng thẻ nhớ gắn ngoài bất tiện quá
<favadi> vubuntor069: chạy máy gì mà cần thẻ nhớ ngoài vậy?
<vubuntor069> Dell mini9 bạn ơi, bị die cái ổ rồi
<vubuntor069> đành cài tạm lên thẻ nhớ để dùng
<favadi> vubuntor069: thôi  bán giá rẻ cho tớ đi :))
<vubuntor069> nhiu thì rẻ?
<favadi> vubuntor069: khoảng giá = cốc trà đá là rẻ, cốc trà sữa là đắt
<favadi> :
<vubuntor069> =))
<vubuntor069> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8i2cMZ_58
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - [Mitdot Family] Phiên bản XĂNG TĂNG GIÁ - phần2 (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor044> cái pidgin làm thế nào để chat nó hiện như kiểu nt của iphone nhỉ
 * codai2810 chưa bao giờ đc động vào cái iphone => ko tưởng tượng ra :(
<AnhBX> youtube cái tưởng tượng ra ngay :D
<AnhBX> tại hôm qua thấy có 1 ông bên vn-zoom làm được
<AnhBX> thích quá nhưng không biết google thế nào :))
<codai2810> AnhBX: search hộ cái link xem với ;))
<AnhBX> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<AnhBX> kéo xuống có cái pidgin ấy
<vubuntor757> mọi người cho mình hỏi khi cài u thi nên đinh dạng phân vùng ntn?
<vubuntor727> hu bao gio thi u-vn co' may' cai' squid hay nginx day ba con ???
<vubuntor727> hu bao gio thi u-vn co' may' cai' squid hay nginx day ba con ???
<vubuntor727> mysql 4 repost much coonection hoai` buc. wa'
<vubuntor727> neu' ai do' ddos that. thi ae khoc' hay cuoi` nhi ?
<vubuntor727> cha chung k0 ai khoc' roai` =))
<vubuntor727> ui HTX u-vn :))
<vubuntor785> mình cái ubuntu nhưng không thể mở được ổ cứng
<n2i> không thể mở được hdd?
<n2i> xài lap hay desktop?
<vubuntor534> Nếu mình muốn cài chương trình Xen Deamon của mình chạy (ví dụ như /etc/init.d/xend ) thì mình pải cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor785> đúng
<vubuntor785> cài trên máy bàn
<vubuntor785> cả ổ cứng bị gói gọn trong thư mục root
<vubuntor785> thư mục này lại bị khóa
<vubuntor785> ko mở được
<vubuntor785> <ding>
<n2i> ủa, sao lại nhét vào trong đó, mà là /root hay /?
<vubuntor785> thư mục có tên root ý
<vubuntor785> mình cũng không để ý trong quá trình cài
<vubuntor785> sau đó thử cài ubuntu trong windows thì lại ok
<n2i> thế giờ đang ngồi trong Ubuntu với user nào?
<vubuntor785> giờ đang ngồi trong windows xp
<vubuntor785> cụ thể mình muốn hỏi là
<vubuntor785> nếu chỉ cài ubuntu
<n2i> làm sao biết là mọi phân vùng đều bị nhét vào trong /root ?
<vubuntor785> thì phân vùng ổ đĩa cứng sẽ như thế nào
<n2i> chui vào root soi à? :)
<vubuntor785> property của foder root ý lên tới 160 gb mà
<n2i> cài một mình nó hay là dualboot thì nó cũng yêu cầu phải có ít nhất 2 phân vùng
<vubuntor785> sặc
<n2i> ợ, sao thế được, /root đâu có quyền đọc đâu
<n2i> ê
<vubuntor785> chuột phải/ property
<n2i> thế hóa ra /root có quyền đọc cho user khác hả
<n2i> hài nhỉ
<vubuntor785> haizz
<vubuntor785> mình cũng không bit nữa
<vubuntor785> đang tìm hiểu thêm đây
<vubuntor785> thank bạn đã giúp đỡ
<vubuntor785> :)
<n2i> thường thì thư mục /root, các user không có quyền đọc => không thể coi properties
<n2i> xem lại có nhầm với / hem?
<vubuntor785> ok
<n2i> nếu mount một phân vùng bằng nautilus thì xem trong /media sao
<vubuntor785> vậy nên cài dual boot hay chỉ ubuntu
<vubuntor785> mà cài soft cho ubuntu khó quá
<n2i> nếu còn cần wins thì dualboot
<n2i> sao khó?
<n2i> chỉ có search, nhấp install + ngồi chờ thôi
<n2i> quan trọng là phải có net :D
<vubuntor785> đó là cài qua app centrer hả
<vubuntor785> còn cài bằng lệnh?
<n2i> bằng lệnh cũng đâu có cực :|
<vubuntor785> như nào
<n2i> lại còn nhanh hơn cả software center hay synaptic
<vubuntor785> bạn chỉ mình với
<n2i> .g wiki cài đặt phâng mềm trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> trên wiki có hướng dẫn đó cậu
<vubuntor785> đã đọc và đã thử nhưng ko thành công
<vubuntor785> mình không thể nhập pass vào sau dòng lệnh đó được
<n2i> chỉ cần nhập đúng pass và enter
<n2i> nó không hiện pass hay kể cả dấu * lên đâu
<vubuntor785> vấn đề là không thể type pass được
<vubuntor785> không hiện gì cả
<n2i> cứ "tưởng tượng" mình đang đánh đến ký tự nào thế thôi
<n2i> đã biểu là nó không hiện gì mà
<vubuntor785> ồ phải tưởng tượng ah
<n2i> chỉ cần đánh chính xác pass và enter là xong
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor785> :D
<vubuntor785> hay đây
<n2i> có thể xóa cái ký tự sai
<n2i> nhưng phải nhớ, tưởng tượng là đang ở ký tự nào, đang xóa ký tự nào
<vubuntor785> uh
<vubuntor785> :)
<vubuntor785> type cái tên soft ý
<vubuntor785> có cần phải viết cả version ko
<n2i> tùy
<n2i> nhưng không cần đánh nguyên tên gói đâu
<n2i> chỉ cần đánh vài ký tự và tab, nếu chưa đúng thì đánh thêm vài ký tự và tab tiếp
<n2i> nó autocomplete cho
<vubuntor785> ah
<vubuntor785> ok
<n2i> thực ra là đánh tên gói
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<v0ld3m0rt248> dag buon dua voi bo
<vubuntor010> co ai do khong
<vubuntor010> giup minh mot ty
<vubuntor010> minh da cai KMP tren ubuntu 10.10 roi
<vubuntor010> nhung ma sao luc mo phim no van ko chay dc nhi
<vubuntor010> co can cai them gi ko
<vubuntor010> hix
<C4NoC> kmp là gì?
<afterlastangel> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=14823
<bksupybot> Title: Kế hoạch: Tiệc chào mừng Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal - TP HCM - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> mấy bác VNLuser vàooffline chơi cho vui, thêm tiết mục Dota nữa :D
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: còn ở Sài Gòn hông?
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: ko
<favadi> vnluser mà chơi dô ta :|
<afterlastangel> favadi: chơi đủ trò ấy
<favadi> có trò gì bắn nhau giống worm đấy nhỉ? :D Hôm trước thấy giới thiệu trên forum, chơi trò đấy cho vui
<Lokiheero> favadi: móa, dota trên lunit
<favadi> Lokiheero: dô ta chơi được trên linux à???
<vubuntor373> cho em hỏi
<Lokiheero> favadi: sao hok
<vubuntor373> em muốn dùng gwibber để vào fb
<favadi> vubuntor373: em cứ hỏi, ko phải chào ai hết
<vubuntor373> nhưng không được
<favadi> Lokiheero: chạy qua wine hử?
 * Lokiheero chờ C4NoC cho mượn xe đạp xịn mới đi off
<vubuntor373> dùng chrome để vào fb thì bình thường
<Lokiheero> favadi: yup
<vubuntor373> nhưng dùng gwibber để add acc fb vào thì nó báo không được
<C4NoC> Lokiheero: thoai, chắc chưa mua xe đạp
<C4NoC> guitar trước đã
<vubuntor373> lúc authorize thì nó báo thế này
<vubuntor373> http://paste.ubuntu.com/588983/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor373> làm sao để fix ạ?
<favadi> ai dùng gwibber giups vubuntor373 kìa
<vubuntor373> hic
<vubuntor373> có ai giúp em không ạ?
<kid__> dùng chrome được thì cứ dùng đi:D
<vubuntor866> co ai ko??
<vubuntor866> co ai ko vay?
<vubuntor866> minh can giup mot it
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-26
<vubuntor174> admin cho minh hoi
<vubuntor174> mình xem phim online
<vubuntor174> khoảng 10phút thì tự tắt màn hình
<vubuntor174> mình ko biết chỉnh chỗ nào
<vubuntor174> alo
<vubuntor174> có ai ở nhà ko ạ
<vubuntor897> lam the nao de choi ongame tren Ubuntu?
<vubuntor897> ?????????????
<vubuntor897> <chu>
<vubuntor897> lam the nao de choi ongame tren Ubuntu?
<vubuntor897> co ai giup toi voi
<vubuntor897> ducgiang oi.
<vubuntor897> lam the nao de choi ongame tren Ubuntu?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor897> ????
<C4NoC> :-\
<vubuntor751> anh ơi cho em hỏi  em đang dùng U-11.10, có cách nào tắt cái thanh tác vụ nằm trải dọc màn hình phía bên trái màn hình không
<n2i> vubuntor751: tắt?
<n2i> tắt hoàn toàn? tại sao vậy? Nó hay vậy mà
<vubuntor751> uhm em mun tat no' no' vuong' mat' lam' hic
<n2i> desktop trống thì nó hiện ra. còn bình thường thì nó ẩn đi mà.
<n2i> hình như chẳng tắt được. nó gần giống như taskbar bên win rồi :|
<vubuntor751> :D
<n2i> bên win muốn tắt taskbar là kill luôn cái lão explore.exe đi :P
<n2i> còn bên này muốn tắt em nó thì remove mớ unity component đi
<n2i> ;)
<vubuntor751> hic, chan' nỉ, thế bên này, em thấy dùng dock là được rồi :D
<n2i> có một hướng dẫn đưa em nó xuống dưới đáy.
<vubuntor751> nó có ảnh hưởng gì không anh = gỡ xong mà đi cả cái u 11.10 thì @@@
<n2i> xài cái nào làm dock?
<n2i> vubuntor751: không, kiểu như đi...phẫu thuật chỉnh hình thôi :P
<vubuntor751> GLX-Dork
<vubuntor751> uhm hihi , em thu remove xem :D
<n2i> cẩn thận. nó sẽ đi luôn cái dash rồi cái panel trên cùng luôn thì phải ;))
<vubuntor751> à gỡ cai unity component ở dâu @@@@
<vubuntor751> ac
<vubuntor751> cả cái tren cùng
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor751> thôi, giữ lại cho lanh@@@, vì 1 cáim ất cả đóng thì khổ
<vubuntor751> :D
<vubuntor751> thanks anh hì
<n2i> có thể dùng panel khác nếu muốn :)
<vubuntor751> như nào anh
<vubuntor751> :D
<vubuntor751> search g2 à :D để em thủ :D
<n2i> có một nhả các panel khác có thể sử dụng mà.
<n2i> hoawjxc xài cái dock làm panel luôn cũng được
<vubuntor751> ???? em ko thấy ở đâu cả :D
<n2i> awn dock chẳng hạn. hoặc tint2 panel
<n2i> thôi thì để nó đó.
<n2i> ý là để cái thanh launcher nó ở đó. cho nó autohide là được.
<n2i> còn xài synapse làm launcher chính
<vubuntor751> chán thế máy cái forum của ubuntu bị chặn hết vào, :D
<vubuntor751> à em hỏi 1 cái ngoài lề :D em tìm trên mạng may cái cách chay CT trên ubuntu mà sao chẳng chạy dc hcương trình nào cả ( chương trình c ấy,) em mún chạy = tenimal mà không chay jdc
<n2i> vubuntor751: forum nào bị chặn? xài mạng nào? :|
<n2i> vubuntor751: ví dụ là chương trình nào?
<vubuntor102> game bai tren ongame.vn co choi duoc tren ubuntu khong may may su huynh
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> webgame?
<vubuntor102> hinh nhu la flash game anh
<vubuntor102> sao em vao khong duoc nhi, ben win thi van vao duoc binh thuong, ubuntu thi khong
<vubuntor102> co ai biet ve van de nay xin chi giup em voi
<C4NoC> cài flash vào
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor102> ok de em cai thu roi bao ket qua sau, thanks may su huynh
<vubuntor102> khi vao cai dat de choi, no yeu cau tai ve file ongamesatrthelper.exe. em tai ve roi, nhung sao no khong cai dat duoc nhu ben win vay may su huynh
<C4NoC> exe thì chịu
<C4NoC> xài wine ấy
<C4NoC> coi dc ko
<C4NoC> ko thì thôi, về win mà chơi
<vubuntor102> win thi choi binh thuong, em chi muon hoi xem co ai xai ubuntu ma choi duoc ongame ko ay. Kiem tren het dien  dan cung chi co 1 chu de hoi nhu vay. nhung moi nguoi dieu ko co hoi am
<vubuntor102> vay la ongame ko choi duoc tren ubuntu ha may huynh
<n2i> vubuntor102: nó xài exe hả?
<n2i> :P
<n2i> exe bên Ubuntu là vô nghĩa! :)
<vubuntor102> su huynh vao nghien cuu ty dum em xem, em cung ko ro lam, trang web la  www.ongame.vn
<vubuntor102> dang nhap van binh thuong, chi co moi cai la ko vao choi duoc hix
<C4NoC> thôi về win đi
<vubuntor102> ok vay la ko choi duoc ben ubuntu roi. cam on may su huynh
<vubuntor462> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor462> sao mỗi lần tắt máy ubuntu 11.10 lại hiện ra bảng đang nhập
<vubuntor462> mình ko tat may dc
<vubuntor462> mình ko tắt máy đc bạn ạ
<n2i> :|
<n2i> đã chắc chắn rằng bạn ko chonjl à logout đó chứ?
<vubuntor462> mình dùng pack tiếng việt mà
<vubuntor462> có ai giúp mình ko?
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor462> mình ko tắt máy đc
<vubuntor462> bấm vào chữ tắt máy
<vubuntor462> thì giống như là log out vậy
<GeekComp> bạn vừa update hay upgrade gì đó hả
<vubuntor462> nó hiện ra bảng đăng nhập
<vubuntor462> ko
<GeekComp> bạn muốn tắt hay reset máy
<vubuntor462> tắt
<GeekComp> vô terminal gõ lệnh shutdown -h now nha
<vubuntor462> thể hả thanks
<vubuntor462> mà bạn ơi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor462> ubuntu của mình hay lag lắm
<GeekComp> lag là sao :-ss
<vubuntor462> dùng 2-3 tab fỉe fõ là đơ luôn
<vubuntor462> đơ máy
<vubuntor462> hehe
<GeekComp> RAM nhiu
<vubuntor462> 1g
<GeekComp> ờ thế đơ là phải
<GeekComp> firefox ngốn RAM
<GeekComp> khi cài có thiết đặt swap không?
<vubuntor462> dùng chromiun thì ko biết dowload nhạ tn
<vubuntor462> hĩ
<vubuntor462> mình ko dùng
<vubuntor462> mình ko thiết đặt swap
<GeekComp> chromium nó tự động tải bằng trình có sẵn
<vubuntor462> bạn ơi dùng chromeun thì dùng phần mền hỗ trợ dowload nào
<vubuntor462> thế ko có soft hỗ trựo à
<GeekComp> bạn có thể dùng Jdownloader down nhanh trên linux
<vubuntor462> bạn có biết phần mềm uGet ko?
<GeekComp> chrome muốn tự động tải qua phần mềm khác thì phải cài extension
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor462> mình cài đặt nhưng ko biết dùng tn
<GeekComp> như bt thôi
<GeekComp> copy link vô là tự tải
<vubuntor462> à thì ra phải copy link à
<vubuntor462> thank bạn nha
<GeekComp> hoặc có thể tự động tải = firefox qua plugin Firefox
<GeekComp> nhầm
<GeekComp> FlashGot
<vubuntor462> uh
<vubuntor462> nhưng fìeõ thì máy lại đơ
<vubuntor462> bạn có biết phần mềm nào giống sopcast trên ubuntu ko
<GeekComp> sopcast trong kho phần mềm có đó
<GeekComp> bạn tự tìm và tải về nha
<vubuntor462> hix
<vubuntor462> mình ko thấy trong trung tâm phần mềm
<GeekComp> her
<GeekComp> mình nhầm
<GeekComp> bạn đọc bài này nha
<GeekComp> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=11509
<bksupybot> Title: Cài Sopcast cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor462> mình đã thử rồi
<vubuntor462> thấy biểu tượng sopcast
<vubuntor462> nhưng ko chạy đc
<GeekComp> đây
<GeekComp> bài này nữa
<GeekComp> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<bksupybot> Title: Install SopCast Player In Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor462> mà thôimmình thử cài lại ubuntu rồi làm lần lượt 14 bước sau khi cài xem thế nào
<vubuntor462> có gì mình lại hỏi bạn nữa nha
<vubuntor462> cảm ơn bạn nhiều! :D
<vubuntor059> nho cac huy chi dum dua dong ho len desktop?
<vubuntor059> nho cac dai k chi dum cach dua dong ho len desktop
<vubuntor059> cam on nhieu
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đồng hồ gì
<vubuntor059> dong ho thoi gian a
<vubuntor059> may bua truoc co, bua nay khong thay dau het
<vubuntor059> ma minh cung khong de y vao dau chinh ma mat tieu
<C4NoC> chịu, chả xài đồng hồ gì
<vubuntor059> dong ho, ngay thang luon cung duoc
<vubuntor059> co ai do giup minh voi khong?
<n2i> vubuntor059: bạn gặp vấn đề gì vạy?
<vubuntor059> minh khong biet lay cai dong ho ra dektop the nao
<n2i> cái đồng hồ? ra desktop?
<n2i> nó ở trên cái panel đó bạn
<vubuntor059> no lanh sach roi
<n2i> là sao bạn? nó không ở đó nữa?
<vubuntor059> dung roi
<n2i> bạn có tinh chỉnh gì trước đó không?
<n2i> trên thanh panel bạn có thể thao tác gì không?
<n2i> ví dụ như thêm/xóa một cái applet nào đó
<vubuntor059> hom truoc co cai phan mem dung dieu khien dien thoai tu xa thoi
<vubuntor059> chay may lenh nen cung khong de y
<vubuntor059> no lanh ca cua so de tat may luon
<n2i> `lanh` = ?
 * n2i chẳng dịch nổi :|
<vubuntor059> sorry
<vubuntor059> an
<vubuntor071> mình có câu hỏi sau ko biết bạn có thể giúp mình đc ko? vd mình có thư mục sau: /a/b/c trong thư mục a,b và c đều có các file .wav Mình muốn copy chỉ những file .wav đó từ thư mục gốc ( tức là từ /a,bao gồm cả các file .wav ở các thư mục con bên trong) sang mục thư mục khác thì lệnh thế nào?bạn có thể giúp mình đc ko? Thanks bạn nhiều
 * n2i dùng lệnh find để tìm tất cả các file wav, và --exec lệnh cp để copy mớ đó sang 1 thư mục khác.
<C4NoC> lại là bài tập
<n2i> s/--exec/-exec
<n2i> vubuntor071: bài tập ha?
<n2i> vậy nghỉ :2
<vubuntor071> giúp mình đi :(
<n2i> vubuntor071: mình gợi ý phần nhiều rồi đó :)
<n2i> chịu khó man find chút là tòi ra.
<vubuntor071> ok mình thử xem nếu có j thắc mắc thì giúp na
<vubuntor071> nha
<vubuntor071> thanks :)
<vubuntor764> hj
<vubuntor764> có ai không
<n0bawk> hông có
<n0bawk> ở đây toàn máy ko à, làm gì có người
<vubuntor764> đang gặp khó khăn mấy bồ giúp với
<n0bawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor764> sau khi mình nâng cấp kernel lên thì hay bị không boot được là tại sao vậy
<vubuntor764> mình mới từ win chuyển qua nên không biết gì hết thấy hệ thống nó bảo update là mình up luôn
<vubuntor764> khởi động khoản 5, 6 lần thì nó bị 1 lần không biết là tại sao
<vubuntor764> kennel mình là 2.6.38 up lên 2.6.39 là bị luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: chọn previous kernel đc ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: bạn update lên 2.6.39 như thế nào?
<vubuntor764> thì mình vào như bình thường hệ thống nó thông báo update là mình up luôn bản 10.04 đó bạn
<_Tux_> chả thấy mấy khi ubuntu update kernel mà tèo
<_Tux_> nhất là kernel giống nhau kiểu kia
<vubuntor764> dò trên mạng thì thấy bảo vào chế độ recovery mode  deactive card mà mình không biết vụ này
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> chọn previous kernel là xong thôi mà
<vubuntor764> khi boot xong gần hết thì màn hình hiện xọc rồi đứng luôn à không vào được bên trong
<n0bawk> mà của mình là 3.0 rồi mà?
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: chọn previous kernel đc ko?
<vubuntor764> được bạn nhưng lâu lâu nó cũng đứng nữa mới bị hồi nãy nữa nè
<vubuntor764> giờ mình phải làm sao
<vubuntor764> mình cài trên laptop đó
<vubuntor764> cài trên pc không bị
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: vấn đề này khá phức tạp
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: bạn đang dùng laptop model nào và đang dùng ubuntu bản nào
<vubuntor764> laptop dell e1505 mình dùng bản 10.04 long
<vubuntor764> mình thấy nó hao pin hơn win
<vubuntor483> cho em hỏi là thỉnh thoảng gặp trường hợp không thể boot được vào Ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor483> chọn Ubuntu 12.04 để khởi động, nó hiện lên màn hình màu tím
<vubuntor483> rồi cứ thế mãi luôn :|
<vubuntor764> bạn này cũng giống mình nè
<vubuntor483> chả báo lỗi gì cả, chỉ thấy nó ko hiện gì tiếp :((
<vubuntor483> toàn phải cài lại thôi :((
<vubuntor764> nhưng mình là bản 10.04
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: thử up lên bản mới đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: hao pin hay ko là do bạn
<vubuntor483> còn trường hợp của em có cách nào giải quyết ko :(
<vubuntor764> mình đâu làm gì đâu để không nó cũng xuống pin, giờ làm sao để bớt hao pin vậy bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor483: ấn ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> xem nó có hiện gì ko
<vubuntor764> vậy giờ mình nên up bản nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor483> ok, để em thử coi
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: lên thử bản 11.10 có khi hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor764: hoặc để ý xem nó báo lỗi gì
<n0bawk> rồi fix
<vubuntor764> nó không báo lỗi gì cả, mình bị giống bạn kia đó, load một hồi là nó sọc màn hình ở phía trên rồi đứng máy luôn
<vubuntor764> mà lâu lâu nó mới bị mới tức chứ
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> ubuntu unstable ghê :D
<vubuntor764> mà trên trang ubuntu có hai bản à mấy phiên bản khác thì down ở đâu vậy bạn, có bản nào dành cho laptop không hay là dùng chung chung hết
<_Tux_> dùng chung hết à
<vubuntor764> thank mấy bạn để mình up lên bản mới xem có hết không
<redlotus> sudo apt-get update
<redlotus> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vubuntor832> em là người lúc nãy hỏi ko vào đc U12.04
<vubuntor832> khởi động lại, chọn boot u12.04, nó hiện lên màn hình màu tím, rồi chuyển sang màn hình đen kèm dấu nháy trên đầu, nó cứ đứng mãi như thế
<vubuntor832> Ctrl-Alt-F1 chả có gì xảy ra
<vubuntor832> có anh nào biết vấn đề ở đâu ko nhở
<vubuntor563> anh nao giup  chỉ em cách cài compiz fusion với
<n2i> vubuntor563: xài Ubuntu bản nào/
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor563> em search mai~ ma ko biet cach hic'
<n2i> đú compiz chi bạn :3
<vubuntor563> 11.10:D
<vubuntor563> co dc ko anh?
<n2i> nghe đâu là được
<n2i> cơ mà không nên
<n2i> nếu muốn xài compiz, về 10.10 vọc cho sướng bạn à
<vubuntor563> híc nhưng em chót cài 11.10 rồi, h về 10.10 sao được @@@
<n2i> cài lại bạn :)
<n2i> 20' chứ mấy
<vubuntor563> cài đè lên hả anh:D
<n2i> mục đich là vọc compiz mà, đâu phải vọc U :P
<vubuntor563> c
<vubuntor563> uc.
<vubuntor563> ^^^
<n2i> vubuntor563: tùy, format nó đi. cài lại
<vubuntor563> thoi de ban 11.10 vay vi` cai compiz ma cai` lai thi` @@@
<vubuntor563> a em tim hinh` nhu tháy có cả cái beryl  nữa,  hic' cai nay co cai` dc o 11.10 ko anh
<n2i> ko, cái đó là tiền thân của compiz
<n2i> hình như thế
<n2i> bỏ 20' ra để cài lại
<n2i> và vọc thoải mái
<n2i> còn hơn là lăn lộn suốt với cái 11.10?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-27
<vubuntor340> cho em hoi lam sao de thiet lap border cho cac cua so (em dung u 11.10)
<vubuntor340> truoc em dung` no; co; cac border, h tu nhien mat het roi` :((
<vubuntor340> anh oi cho em hoi lam sao de hien boder cua cac cua so trong ubuntu11.10?
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vubuntor340: là sao bạn?
<n2i> hiện border? vốn nó có rồi mà?
<vubuntor340> vi' du truoc em dung` thi mo 1 cua so len no' co thanh tieu de` va` cac nut' nhu tat' cua so. phong to. va an cua so di
<vubuntor340> bay h chang thay' gi` nua @@@
<n2i> vubuntor340: mấy cái nút đó nó nằm trên thanh panel mà?
<vubuntor340> ua truoc em dung` la no' van co' ma` khi minh` thu nho cua so? thi` no' co' mat cai' nut do' y nhu trong win ay' :((
<n2i> vậy khi phóng to nó có mấy cái nút trên panel hem?
<n2i> trước đó bạn có vọc gì hem?
<n2i> vubuntor340: bạn cho mình xin 2 cái screenshot lúc cửa sổ bình thường và maximium được hem?
<n2i> có thể trước đó bạn vọc compiz hoặc gì đó rồi
<vubuntor340> ok anh
<vubuntor340> a` truoc do' em co' xai giao dien mac os, sau do' reset unity roi`
<vubuntor340> co' phai no' bi mat' ko:((
<n2i> nếu mà reset thì thường nó đưa về mặc định mà.
<n2i> có thể còn vương chút gì đó :)
<vubuntor237> mình không khởi động dc môi trường làm việc Gnome
<n2i> vubuntor237: tức là?
<n2i> bắt buộc phải xài unity?
<vubuntor340> em dugn` cai' unity ma
<vubuntor340> sau luc reset unity, h thi` chup man hinh` cung ko chup dc nua ~ :((
<n2i> xóa luôn mấy thư mục cấu hình trong ~ luôn
<n2i> .g reset unity to default
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: How To Reset Unity To Default Settings In Ubuntu (at www.addictivetips.com)
<n2i> .g reset gnome to default
<bkphenny> n2i: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Reset Ubuntu/Gnome Settings to Defaults without Re-installing « Linux FUD (at linuxfud.wordpress.com)
<n2i> có folder nào đáng xóa, xóa luôn :3
<vubuntor340> :D
<vubuntor340> o thu muc ~ ha nah:D
<n2i> ò. tức là thư mục hôm quả mình ấy
<n2i> rm -rfv ~/.gconf chẳng hạn
<n2i> còn một cơ số các thư mục khá nữa
<vubuntor340> a`
<n2i> cả trong ~/.config/
<vubuntor340> dc luon roi`
<vubuntor340> reset icon dc lun roi`:D
<vubuntor340> hi thank anh
<vubuntor340> a` sao em boot tu usb de cai` ban 10.10 nhung khi vao menu bott chon bott tu usb ma` no chang co' hien tuong gi`
<n2i> vubuntor340: dùng cái gì để tạo usbboot ?
<vubuntor340> universal-usb
<vubuntor340> ma` truoc em cai` cai' 11.10 em dung` cai'  untral ISO burn ra usb roi` cai` lun chu' co can` ma' cai' tao o boot nay` dau
<n2i> vubuntor340: bạn xài máy gì?
<vubuntor340> lenovo G470 anh
<n2i> máy đó VGA có gì đặc biệt hem nhỉ?
<vubuntor340> hem biet @@@@@
<vubuntor340> noi chung VGA cung` cui` ma`
<vubuntor340> :D
<n2i> VGA của lão nào? chipset là gì? mà boot lên tối om, đơ cứng luôn sao?
<vubuntor340> ko may la boot khong hien tuong gi` nen tatm at mo lai van vao` win va ubuntu bthuong
<vubuntor340> khong nhu lan truoc boot man hinh den xi roi` die lun ca win va u^^^
<n2i> vubuntor340: cũng trường kỳ chiến đấu đấy nhỉ! :3
<vubuntor340> :D ma ma` con` cuu' duoc khong thi` cai` lai chac met :((
<vubuntor340> tra hieu sao em boot ko duoc  nÆ°ac
<vubuntor304> các bạn
<vubuntor304> có ai biết chỉnh tốc độ của nút cuộn trong ubuntu không
<vubuntor304> giúp mình với
<vubuntor304> nút cuộn chạy nhanh quá :(
<n2i> System setting > Mouse?
<vubuntor304> không có tùy chọn chỉnh tốc độ cuộn cậu à
<vubuntor304> với lại để slow hết rồi nhưng vẫn nhanh quá
<vubuntor304> cuộn 1 phát là tầm 1.5 trang
<n2i> vậy chẳng rõ. touchpad hay mouse?
<vubuntor304> mouse
<vubuntor304> touchpad cuộn cũng hơi nhanh nhưng mà chấp nhận được
<vubuntor304> hĩ
<vubuntor022> chao cac bac
<vubuntor022> co bac nao cho em hoi voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor022> mot số file phổ biến dược hỗ trợ trong ubuntu
<vubuntor022> bac nao cho em biet voi a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor022: lại đồ án hay bài tập ?
<vubuntor022> la bai tập bac a`
<n2i> file phổ biến! :3
<vubuntor022> em phải giới thiệu một số file phổ biến
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: đánh giá câu hỏi cái, có `tối nghĩa` hem? :P
<n2i> vubuntor022: về tên file, hay loại file? :)
<vubuntor022> loại file
 * n2i máy mình có rất nhiều file mp3, mkv <-- các loại file phổ biến =))
<vubuntor022> hi
<vubuntor022> thanks bac
<vubuntor022> bac có thể cho biết một số loai phổ biến ko a
<Tux|Ubuntu> bài tập nhảm
<Tux|Ubuntu> sv thì kém
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui xó bơm xe
 * n2i thấy câu hỏi tối nghĩa vậy :|
<favadi> hình như lần trước có bạn nào hỏi câu này trên diễn đàn rồi
<favadi> chắc học cùng một thầy
<favadi> thầy nào mà ra bài tập vớ vẩn thế nhỉ?
<vubuntor934> co ai o do ko ?
<vubuntor934> cho minh hoi 1 chut dc ko ?
 * n2i nhắc lại chuyện các loại file thường gặp: có bà cô còn cho rằng doc/docx là loại file text :3
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> hem có ai, vắng tanh! :|
<vubuntor934> minh vua cai ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor934> minh muon chay windows apps tren ubuntu
<vubuntor934> nhung chua biet chay nhu the nao
<vubuntor934> minh co cai wine rui
<vubuntor934> apps của mình cần phải có .net Framwork 2.0 để chạy
<n2i> thì cho wine chạy cái file exe đó
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor934> cho nó chạy như thế nào ạ ?
<n2i> vậy google hỏi xem làm sao lôi .net vào wine
<vubuntor934> em kick chuột phải vào apps.exe rồi chọn open with wine windows..
<vubuntor934> nhưng ko thấy ra gì
<vubuntor934> em vào cái config wine -> tab Applications và add apps.exe muốn chạy vào rồi
<vubuntor934> không ai giúp em vậy :(
<C4NoC> giúp jề
 * n2i không nên uống rượu :3
<C4NoC> n2i: bèo
<n2i> vubuntor934: chuột phải vào file exe đó, chuyển sang thẻ permission rồi tick vào cái tùy chọn executable đó rồi chạy lại xem sao
<n2i> nên bỏ cái file đó trong thư mục home của mình.
<n2i> s/nên/thử
<vubuntor934> cái app của em có nhiều dll lắm
<vubuntor934> liệu có ảnh hưởng gì ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor934> em thử viết 1 cái hello world cũng ko chạy dc
<vubuntor934> nhưng cái hello world này run bằng mono thì lại dc
<n0bawk> thôi chạy windows đi
<n0bawk> bày vẽ wine làm gì
<vubuntor934> tại em đang có việc cần làm mà
<vubuntor934> ai biết giúp em với
<vubuntor934> ứng dụng này viết chạy trên windows thì bình thường
<vubuntor934> có kết nối database
<n2i> phức văn tạp và dây mơ dấy má nhiều thế thì chắc phải về đất windows để nuôi trồng rồi :)
<n2i> không thì xài đỡ mono, vì nó có vẻ khá đồ sộ. lôi cả .net vào mà.
<vubuntor934> mono cũng ko chạy dc anh n2i
<vubuntor934> chỉ chạy dc file helloworld.exe của em thui
<vubuntor934> còn chạy cả chương trình có nhiều dll thì ko chạy dc
<n2i> vubuntor934: yoo, dll. Xài máy ảo windows đi :)
<vubuntor934> trui
<vubuntor934> em phải chạy dc trên ubuntu cơ
<vubuntor934> vì phải dùng linux mà
<vubuntor934> ko cho dùng win ko bản quyền
<n2i> LOL, thế sao xài .NET Framework :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: thế thì khóc đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho dù đủ dll chưa chắc đã chạy
<n2i> khóc đi khóc đi đừng ngại ngần :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà chạy được chưa chắc đã execute đúng
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor934> thế mới phải cần chạy bằng wine
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ ít tiền ra mua Uyn về mà chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: nhưng nó không chạy được
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải cố ?
<vubuntor934> có vì bài toán kinh tế mà anh
<vubuntor934> vì em nghĩ chạy được
<vubuntor934> nhưng em ko biết cần phải config hay làm gì nữa ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: nghĩ chạy được thì thử đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu có thời gian
<n2i> vubuntor934: xài đồ của M$ rồi thì xài nền tảng của M$ mới phải chứ
<vubuntor934> các anh thử nghĩ xem
<vubuntor934> vd mình là người lập trình
<vubuntor934> tất nhiên là mình đang sử dụng công cụ của ms để phát triển
<vubuntor934> thì đa số là dùng của M$ mà
<vubuntor934> nhưng đâu phải cty khách hàng nào cũng mua dc wins bản quyền đâu
<vubuntor934> cty mà có vài trăm máy thì vỡ mặt
<vubuntor934> em chỉ đang nghiên cứu thôi
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: ra tay! ;)
<vubuntor934> em mới dùng ubuntu nên cần mấy anh giúp đỡ
<vubuntor934> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Họ không mua thì thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho họ dùng Win lậu 7k
 * n2i không cổ súy hay bài trừ M$, nhưng nếu muốn ngâm cứu đồ của M$ thì phải xài đồ của M$
<Tux|Ubuntu> có phải việc của mình đâu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đã không muốn bị coi là vi phạm bản quyền thì đừng dùng
<Tux|Ubuntu> phần mềm crack/win lậu
<n2i> hem lẽ xài đồ của M$ rồi sau bắt khách hàng cài Ubuntu xài wine để chạy? LOL
<Tux|Ubuntu> n2i: mình cũng đang không hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao lại phải khổ thế =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> khách hàng nó lại chửi cho
<vubuntor934> sao lại chửi ?
<vubuntor934> kh họ ko muốn mất tiền hoặc họ ko có nhu cầu phải dùng window thì họ dùng linux chứ anh
<vubuntor934> điều này đúng hoàn toàn mà
<n2i> vậy xài linux rồi sao xài .NET mà chi :)
<vubuntor934> đấy là do bên dân lập trình như tụi em thôi
<vubuntor934> chẵng nhẽ lại phải làm 1 chương trình mới
<vubuntor934> viết trên nền ubuntu à ?
<vubuntor934> à linux à
<vubuntor934> thành ra phải xây dựng lại từ đầu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: ờ đã nghĩ đến Linux
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao còn phải .NET ?
<vubuntor934> trong khi đó vẫn chương trình .net mình mang sang linux chạy dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> lười đòi ăn không ăn hỏng
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: tự đi patch wine đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho nó chạy được cái phần mềm của bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> Wine không phải là toàn năng
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó chả phải một cái Window *mini* trong Linux
 * n2i không nên uống rượu mà :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor934: còn nếu bạn không muốn viết lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểu gì bạn cũng phải sửa cho nó chạy với được mono chẳng hạn ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng như thế còn vất vả hơn code lại đó !
<C4NoC> chi cho khổ dzị
<C4NoC> máy giờ toàn máy mạnh
<C4NoC> cài cái virtualbox vào
<C4NoC> chạy win lên
<C4NoC> tha hồ mà chơi
<C4NoC> có anh nào kiểm tra, thịt cái file ảo, thế là xong
<C4NoC> hí hí
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<vubuntor339> xin chào
<vubuntor339> em muốn hỏi
<vubuntor339> làm thế nào để thêm cái srip sau vào start up trên ubuntu
<vubuntor339> scrip
<vubuntor339> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/this-minimal-conky-orange-would-look-great-on-any-desktop/
<vubuntor339> hello
<vubuntor339> :D
<vubuntor339> ???
<n2i> đoán nhé, vào statup application chọn add và chọn cái file script đó
<vubuntor339> vâng
<vubuntor339> nhưng mà thêm liền cả 2à
<vubuntor339> conkyrc_orange
<vubuntor339> conky_orange.lua
<vubuntor339> ??
<vubuntor339> mình vừa thêm có một em
<vubuntor339> chưa chạy
<n2i> cũng vào đó luôn
<n2i> nhưng lua thì tham khảo thêm cách chạy lua bằng trình thông dịch của nó
<vubuntor339> conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orange.lua hay /home/chicken/.conky/conky_orange.lua
<vubuntor339> thôi, để mình khởi động lai
<vubuntor339> nếu không được lại lên đây hỏi
<vubuntor339> cám ơn n2i
<vubuntor339> :_h
<n2i> vubuntor339: không cần khởi động lại
<n2i> ẹ
<vubuntor175> Mình dùng ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor175> mới cài gnome-shell hôm qua
<vubuntor175> mình không thấy chỗ shoutdow ở đâu
<vubuntor175> chỉ có thể suspend hoac là log out thôi
<n2i> vubuntor175: shutdown? trên góc bên phải hem có sao bạn?
<n2i> vậy logout ra rồi shutdown :3
<vubuntor175> dùng giao diện gnome không thấy
<vubuntor175> dùng giao diệ ubuntu thì thấy
<n2i> hoặc vào trong system setting xem có đoạn nào nhắc đến mấy cái indicator trên panel hem?
<vubuntor175> cũng ko đc bạn à
<vubuntor175> loug out rồi đăng nhập lại thì mất giao diện gnome
<n2i> phải chọn session trước khi đăng nhập mà
<vubuntor175> uh
<vubuntor175> cái chỗ chộn ses ấy
<vubuntor175> ko thấy gnome luôn
<vubuntor175> log out ra rồi vào chộn ses
<vubuntor175> thi ko thấy gnome nưa
 * n2i vậy mình cũng chẳng rõ, chẳng xài Ubuntu, càng hem xài gnome3 :3
<vubuntor175> tại sao bbanj lại ko dùng
<vubuntor175> no có khuyết điểm gì d\à
<vubuntor052> Em vào ubuntu để cài Wine nhung bị lỗi kiểm tra lai kết nói, vậy phải làm sao ?
<vubuntor178> cho em hoi h em muon xai cai''' u 10.10 thi lam` gi a` ( em dang dung 11.10) có phải cài lại khong anh:D
<vubuntor178> lúc cái lại thì mình fomat cái phân vùn chứa ubuntu 11.10 đi roi` cài đè lên ạ
<n2i> .w anonymous
<bkphenny> anonymous — adjective: 1. (not comparable) Lacking a name; not named and determined, as an animal not assigned to any species, 2. (not comparable) Without any name acknowledged of a person responsible, as that of author, contributor, or the like
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-28
<vubuntor115> ai biet truoc khi cai dat asterisk thi can cai dat nhung phan mem ho tro nao khong.
<n2i> vubuntor115: bạn thử cài đặt nó chưa?
<vubuntor708> sao em cai ubuntu len o dia dinh dang gpt khong duoc the may a?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao ko dc
<vubuntor708> no bao loi ngay tu luc cai luon
<C4NoC> lỗi thế lào
<vubuntor708> may em o dia dinh dang gpt, do truoc cai mac, bay gio may dang chay win 7, co chia 3 o dia
<vubuntor708> nhung khi bo dia ubuntu vao thi no bao la k phat hien hdh nao ca, va chi co 1 o dia
<vubuntor708> nhung thuc su em co toi 3 o lan
<vubuntor708> hay cái ubuntu này không chạy được trên gpt mà chỉ chạy trên mbr hả anh
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vubuntor708: check lại bảng phân vùng đi cậu
<vubuntor708> không những check, mà em xóa sạch dữ liệu luôn để cài mỗi ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor708> thế mà nó báo lỗi rồi treo luôn
<vubuntor975> cho hoi chu
<vubuntor975> minh muon kiem tra thong so ky thuat
<vubuntor975> cau hinh may thi nhu the nao
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> lshw
<vubuntor708> bây giờ em muốn cài mỗi ubuntu thôi, không cần dữ liệu gì, thì phải làm sao
<vubuntor975> noi cu the dc ko
<vubuntor708> brenkmark
<C4NoC> vubuntor708: format hết HDD
<C4NoC> rồi cài vào
<C4NoC> vubuntor975: vào terminal, gõ lspci
<C4NoC> rồi lshw
<C4NoC> xem 2 cái đó
<Cooly> fsck C4NoC
<vubuntor708> dùng cái gì format đây
<vubuntor708> dùng đĩa cài ubuntu format k đc
<vubuntor708> dùng đĩa cài win format rồi cũng k cài đc u
<n2i> vubuntor708: tạo lại bảng phân vùng coi. xóa sạch rồi mà
<vubuntor708> dùng đĩa cài mac chuyển từ gpt sang mbr à anh?
<n2i> hem cần. xài gparted rồi tạo lại bảng phân vùng.
<n2i> mbr hay gpt gì cũng được.
 * n2i cũng chưa thử xài trên gpt
<vubuntor708> tạo k được đó a
<vubuntor708> nó báo lỗi rồi treo luôn ở đó
<n2i> tạo mới bảng phân vùng,
<C4NoC> vubuntor708: delete hết sạch đi
<n2i> không phải là phân vùng
<C4NoC> rồi tạo lại
<vubuntor708> em lấy đĩa ubuntu xóa thì nó báo lỗi, đến khi vô lại win thì thấy vẫn còn và k mất gì cả
<vubuntor708> lấy đĩa cài win xóa sạch thì vẫn k cài u đc, phải cài win xài tạm nè
<n2i> xóa bảng phân vùng? hay phân vùng?
<vubuntor708> anh nói rõ hơn giùm em được không
<C4NoC> vubuntor708: vào gparted ấy
<C4NoC> xem có mục xóa MBR, hay GPT ko
<C4NoC> tạo lại cái mới
<C4NoC> xóa GPT đi
<vubuntor708> ok, để em thử liền, nếu vẫn k được e cài lại win rồi lại vô hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor708> tKS A
<C4NoC> ko thì dùng gdisk
<C4NoC> nó có mục xóa sạch á
<vubuntor708> VÂNG
<favadi> sao bạn í ko dùng livecd vừa chat vừa phân vùng nhỉ
<favadi> lại phải cài windows tạm để tìm cách cài ubuntu
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor897> co ai dang onl khong a.?
<n2i> vubuntor975: hem?
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor897> anh oi
<vubuntor897> em dang cai`, no van bao loi~
<n2i> đang cài? bạn hồi nãy hả?
<n2i> bạn đến bước nào rồi?
<n2i> bạn có vào chế độ livemode hem?
<vubuntor897> em dang chay live day
<n2i> bạn dùng gparted để xóa và tạo lại bảng phân vùng chưa?
<vubuntor897> em vao gparted thi no bao k co phan vung nao het, chi co 1 unlocal... thui
<n2i> vậy tạo bảng phân vùng mới được hem?
<n2i> bảng phân vùng mới, trước khi tạo phân vùng mới1
<n2i> *!
<vubuntor897> tao dc anh ah
<n2i> vậy tạo bảng phân vùng mới
<n2i> chọn là mbr hoặc gpt tùy
<vubuntor897> em tao roi
<vubuntor897> :)
<n2i> và?
<vubuntor897> a`h khoan, vay chac e chua tao bang phan vung
<n2i> bây giờ đã có thể tạo mới phân vùng rồi.
<vubuntor897> a huong dan chi tiet dc hem?
<vubuntor897> e k ranh lam cho bang phan vung va phan vung
<n2i> :|
<n2i> tạo bảng phân vùng rồi?
<vubuntor897> chua, nay~ la` e tao 1 phan vung` thoi
<vubuntor897> @@!
<n2i> vubuntor975: thế này
<n2i> xóa tất cả các phân vùng
<n2i> ta tạo lại nhé
<n2i> sau đó và menu device chọn create new partition table ấy
<n2i> để tạo bảng phân vùng mới
<n2i> msdos hoặc gpt tùy
<vubuntor897> a
<n2i> msdos đi :3
<vubuntor897> e tao dc bang phan vung gpt roi anh oi
<n2i> nếu hem có xài mac nữa
<vubuntor897> msdos hon gpt ha nh
<n2i> sau đâu đó, chuột phải vào nguyên cái hdd rồi chọn new
<n2i> và tạo phân vùng mới cho nó
<n2i> dung lượng
<n2i> kiểu file system
<n2i> label
<n2i> vubuntor975: bây giờ chỉ muốn cài Ubuntu thôi phải hem?
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> vậy thế này
<vubuntor897> ram 4g thi chon swap nhiu gb anh
<n2i> mình sẽ tạo 4 phân vùng
<n2i> swap 2G được rồi
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> mà có mấy khi xài swap :3
<n2i> sang ta, 4G thì 64bit mới xài hết được
<n2i> 4 phân vùng
<n2i> 1 cho
<vubuntor897> em dang cai ban 64bit day :)
<n2i> một phân vùng cho /
<n2i> okay. 64bit có khác gì hem ta :3
<n2i> một phân vùng cho /home
<n2i> 1 phân vùng cho data, tức là là những thứ dữ liệu bạn muốn xài.
<n2i> mấy phân vùng tùy bạn
<n2i> :)
<n2i> và một phân vùng 2G cho swap
<n2i> hhd nhiêu G?
<vubuntor897> vang, e chien' tiep'. ty ma k dc nua e lai lam phien tiep :-p
<vubuntor897> 640GB anh
<n2i> chú ý tí.
<n2i> phân vùng cho /, /home, data. thì nên chọn ext4 hoặc tương tự.
<n2i> tuyệt đối hem xài ntfs :3
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> 640G?
<n2i> vậy thế này
<n2i> tạo 4 phân vùng
<n2i> à, tùy bạn đi.
<n2i> cỡ 5, 6 phân vùng tùy :)
<vubuntor897> e chi tao 2, 1 cho / va 1 cho swap dc k a
<n2i> phân vùng / của Ubuntu cỡ 30G trở lại, cho những vọc gia :3
<n2i> vubuntor897: tất nhiên
<n2i> nhưng ko nên
<n2i> bạn sẽ tìm hiểu sau
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> bạn hiểu thế này. không như bên windows, cái hệ thống của bạn, sẽ có thể được đặt trên nhiều phân vùng
<n2i> tưởng tượng cái ổ C vốn có của bạn bên win sẽ không chỉ đơn giản được đặt ở một phân vùng vật lý nào đó.
<n2i> lỡ chết ổ C là die cả ổ :P
<n2i>  mình khuyên nên để /home của bạn ở một phân vùng khác, home <-- nhà của bạn đấy :)
<vubuntor897> vang
<vubuntor897> em hieu roi`
<vubuntor897> tks a
<n2i> bạn cứ tạo một phân vùng cỡ > 50G trở lên, kề bên cái / 30G ấy.
<n2i> hồi nữa cài đến đoạn phân vùng thì ắt sẽ thấy chỗ mount point
<n2i> và chọn nó làm /home
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> còn nhiêu size thừa ra thì để dành cho data, sau này còn kéo torrent cất phim HD :P
<vubuntor897> :D
<n2i> nên tạo cái swap 2G ở cuối bảng phân vùng.
<n2i> cuối nhé.
<vubuntor897> vang
<n2i> 2G hoặc hơn tùy, nhưng mà mấy khi dùng. có cũng được, ko cũng được :3
<n2i> nếu sau này cần thì tạo sau cũng được :P
<n2i> mình không rõ gpt quản lý thế nào, nhưng bên msdos thì mình cho swap + ổ data vào cái phân vùng mở rộng.
<vubuntor142> ai cho em hoi, em muon tao 1 phan vung data de chua phim thi mount no toi dau?
<vubuntor142> may em 4 phan vung, 1 muont toi /, 1 toi /home, 1 la swap va 1 cai data de chua phim chua biet mount di dau :|
<C4NoC> thích mount đâu thì mount
<C4NoC>  /data luôn đi
<C4NoC> khỏi xoắn
<vubuntor142> tks :D
<vubuntor013>  ban nao cho minh hoi ubuntu  ban nao dung duoc yahoo khong?
<vubuntor013> minh rat thich  ubuntu nhung vuong mac o chat yahoo va chat web cam
<vubuntor966> cho em hoir
<vubuntor966> làm thế nào sửa lỗi conky không hiển thị
<vubuntor966> được tiếng việt vậy
<vubuntor966> à không
<vubuntor966> chính xác là hiển thì tiếng việt bị lỗi
<vubuntor966> toàn ô vuông thôi
<vubuntor966> :(
<vubuntor966> hello
<vubuntor966> :D
<vubuntor500> alo
<vubuntor500> mình cần hỏi chút
<vubuntor500> mình cần hỏi chút
<vubuntor500> mình cần hỏi chút
<vubuntor500> mình cần hỏi chút
<vubuntor500> mình cần hỏi chút
<vubuntor500> tại sao ko đăng ký dc thành viên nữa
<vubuntor500> mình cần tham khảo và hỏi nhiều nhiều nữa
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> ubot2: :|
<vubuntor500> :D
<vubuntor500> mình cáif đặt wampp vào
<vubuntor500> khi chạy
<vubuntor500> nó cứ báo đã có ứng dụng khác đã khởi chạy
<vubuntor500> nhưng khi gõ localhost vào trinhf duyệt
<vubuntor500> lại ko ra trang khởi động của xampp
<n2i> start apache server rồi?
<vubuntor500> vậy à
<vubuntor500> làm cách nào để tắt nó đây
<vubuntor500> :((
<n2i> muốn nhìn thấy webpage thì phải khởi động webserver đã mà.
<n2i> khởi động nó rồi/
<n2i> ?
<n2i> dùng lệnh server để start/stop/restart các dịch vụ
<vubuntor500> ừ
<vubuntor500> để thử đã
<vubuntor500> tks nhá
<vubuntor500> mình mới xài ubuntu
<vubuntor500> nên còn hỏi nhiều
<vubuntor500> :D
<vubuntor500> à
<vubuntor500> sao diễn đàn ko đăng ký dc vậy
<n2i> mình cũng không rõ. không đăng ký được = ?
<n2i> không có form đăng ký? hay là được báo rằng ko đăng ký được?
<vubuntor500> nó báo ko cho đăng ký
<n2i> chắc các mem đông và nguy hiểm quá nên admin đóng khoản đang ký rồi ;))
<vubuntor500> " Hiện tại hệ thống tạm ngưng đăng ký thành viên mới."
<n2i> đùa đó. để chút nữa hỏi admin xem sao.
<vubuntor500> :((
<vubuntor500> ức chế quá
<vubuntor500> ừ
<vubuntor500> vậy tks nhá
<n2i> vubuntor500: bạn quay lại sau xem sao
<vubuntor500> okie
<vubuntor500> tks nhiều
<n2i> You're welcom! :)
<vubuntor451> hepl me
<vubuntor451> root@luantruong:~# apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<n2i> ubot2: !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> !paste | vubuntor451:
<ubot2> vubuntor451:: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor451> hi minh khong go unikey dc
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> !ibus-setup
<ubot2> Factoid 'ibus-setup' not found
<n2i> ubot2: help
<ubot2> n2i: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n2i> help factoid
<vubuntor451> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903896/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor451> xin moi nguoi giup do
<n2i> vubuntor451: xài ibus đi
<n2i> x-unikey già rồi :P
<vubuntor451> nhung ma minh khong remove x-unikey duoc
<vubuntor451> minh muon remove x-unikey
<n2i> vubuntor451: cài nó từ đâu?
<vubuntor451> da thu cai lai roi nhung van khong duoc
<vubuntor451> khong vao synapitic package manager duoc
<n2i> vubuntor451: cài từ đâu?
<n2i> trong kho?
<n2i> cài synaptic rồi? À, Ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor451> minh xai ubuntu ban 11.04
<vubuntor451> cai goi offinle
<vubuntor451> nhung khi cai bao loi
<vubuntor451> gio khong go dc
<n0bawk> ko gõ đc?
<n0bawk> ko gỡ được?
<vubuntor451> khong remove duoc
<vubuntor451> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903923/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor451> minh go bao oi nhu vay do
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: chắc bạn chưa cài
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: nên ko remove đc
<vubuntor451> minh da cai roi
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: bạn cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor451> chac chan 100% la da cai roi
<vubuntor451> minh goi offnile
<vubuntor451> goi x-unikey .deb do
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> thì giờ kích đúp vào gói đó
<n0bawk> rồi chọn remove
<vubuntor451> con cach khac khong
<vubuntor451> chu cach nay thu roi ma khong duoc
<n0bawk> còn cách khác là
<n0bawk> đi xoá từng file 1
<n0bawk> của gói unikey
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor451> tung file cua uniky nam o dau vay co lenh nao xem khong giup minh voi
<n0bawk> mở cái file .deb ra mà coi
<vubuntor451> oki
<vubuntor451> thanks
<n2i> vubuntor451: trong file deb đó, sẽ có những thư mục + file tương tự như trên hệ thống của bạn. dựa vào đó bạn xóa những file cần xóa. và đôi thư mục cần xóa. ko phải tất cả :3
<vubuntor451> oki thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-29
<vubuntor615> alo
<vubuntor615> cho minh hoi ti
<vubuntor615> minh moi cai ubuntu 12.4 xong
<vubuntor615> nhung add font windows khong duoc
<vubuntor615> lam tren ubuntu 11.10 thi duoc
<vubuntor615> ??????????
<vubuntor615> no bi lam sao vay cac ban
<vubuntor200> xin chao
<vubuntor075> Em muốn mua một CD Ubuntu thì có thể mua ở đâu ạ??
<C4NoC> down về, burn ra
<C4NoC> mua làm gì
<vubuntor075> ok thanks anh
<vubuntor869> cho toi hoi toi co the cai dat font chu Times New Roman trong Libre Office duoc ko
<vubuntor869> trong open office cua Ubuntu co font chu Time new roman ko
<favadi> vubuntor615, có
<favadi> tìm gói mstt-core fonts
<vubuntor221> xin chao ban quản trị ubuntu vn
<vubuntor221> mình đang sử dụng ubuntu , từ lúc chạy song song với win đến giờ thì chỉ có ubuntu còn trên ổ cứng
<vubuntor221> mình đang không biết làm thế nào để reset lại ram
<vubuntor221> ram của mình chạy chừng 4h liền là đầy, cho dù có tắt tất cả các ứng dụng
<lmq2401> ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đầy thế nào
<C4NoC> coi ở đâu mà biết đầy?
 * n2i nãy acc mình bị out sao :|
<vubuntor221> có cách nào hạ ram xuống mà không phải log out máy không
<n2i> vubuntor221: kill đứa nào ăn nhiều RAM :)
<vubuntor221> coi trong systemmonitor
<vubuntor221>  fire fox
<vubuntor221> mong các bạn giúp mình xíu nha
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor221: free -m
<C4NoC> coi nó thế nào
<vubuntor221> ok thank
<vubuntor221> mình sẽ thử
<vubuntor221> mình cũng đã sang các trang nước ngoài tìm thử mà không hiểu cho lắm
<n0bawk> thằng nào dùng nhiều thì tắt nó đi là xong :3
<vubuntor221> uh
<vubuntor221> mình cũng làm vậy
<vubuntor221> nhung nó cứ càng ngảy càng cao
<vubuntor221> cam on các thành viên ubuntu rất nhiều
<vubuntor221> mình sẻ ủng hộ ubuntu hết mình
<C4NoC> :3
<n2i> +1 vubuntor221 :)
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor687> khi em kích hoạt conky bằng lệnh
<vubuntor687> conky
<vubuntor687> nó hiện lên bảng màn hình conky màu đen
<vubuntor687> nhưng khi kéo các cửa sổ thì bị giật , tạo các nếp nhòa trên desktop
<vubuntor687> giờ em nên làm gì
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> xin hỏi có ai không ạ
<vubuntor687> :d
<vubuntor687> hôm nay mới có thứ 5
<vubuntor687> sao ít người vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> có ai rảnh không vậy
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> sao không ai nói gì hết trơn vậy
<vubuntor687> đợi lâu quá
<vubuntor687> hello
<vubuntor687> :D
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vubuntor687: xem lại file config của conky đi.
<n2i> cái chỗ screen hay gì ấy, quên cmnr :3
<vubuntor687> mình có chỉnh gì đến nó đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor687> cài vào dùng bình thương
<vubuntor687> bỗng nhiên lăn quay bi
<n2i> tự dưng bị?
<n2i> cài vào mà chẳng cấu hình gì sao?
<vubuntor687> thì chỉ cài conky
<vubuntor687> rồi
<vubuntor687> chép mấy scrip đơn giản thôi
<vubuntor687> :d
<vubuntor687> nói không config hơi ngoa
<vubuntor687> nhưng chắc không ảnh hưởng nhiều thế
<vubuntor687> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQyeAVAeKkI&feature=player_embedded
<bksupybot> Title: loi conky - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor687> quên, có cài thêm ông này để bỏ mấy icon trên desktop
<vubuntor687> gnome-tweak-tool
<n2i> gnome-shell?
<n2i> Vậy chẳng rõ rồi.
 * n2i lâu quá chẳng chơi conky, càng hem thân gnome-shell :3
<vubuntor687> đoán thế
<n2i> Mà chắc trên này hem có ai xài gnome3 rồi. Bạn chịu khó thỉnh cụ Gúc vậy! :)
<vubuntor687> mình không cài gnome 3 đâu
<vubuntor687> hồi trước cài
<vubuntor687> xong sợ lỗi remove rồi mà
<vubuntor687> còn gnome-tweak-tool
<vubuntor687> chỉ là tool thôi chứ nhỉ
<n2i> tool tweak cho gnome3 :3
<vubuntor687> vậy mình remove thằng tool tweak mà không hết bệnh hở
<n2i> remove nó thì những gì nó làm vẫn còn trong ~ của cậu mà :)
<vubuntor687> oạch
<vubuntor687> vậy là không còn cách nào hở
<vubuntor687> :)
<n2i> mình không khuyên, nhưng nếu như thế thì có thế sẽ phải reset lại vài cấu hình mặc định cho gnome
<n2i> hoặc unity?
<vubuntor687> :d
<vubuntor687> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor687> mình chọn unity
<n2i> tức là giờ đang xài Unity, và bị hiện tượng trên?
<vubuntor687> đúng rồi
<n2i> vậy reset lại xem sao :)
<vubuntor687> mình gỡ thằng tweak rồi reset vẫn bị
<vubuntor687> nên mới lên đây hỏi mà
<vubuntor687> :D
<n2i> reset unity thì chỉ có unity --reset
<n2i> nhưng thử reset luôn các cấu hình của gnome xem sao
<n2i> trong ~/.gconf, vv
<vubuntor687> oki
<vubuntor687> vừa ret
<n2i> logout + login lại rồi?
<vubuntor687> không vừa reset unity thôi
<vubuntor687> :D
<vubuntor687> đang vào xem còn cấu hình gì của gnome không
<n2i> !reset gnome config
<ubot2> n2i: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> .g reset gnome config
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=180538
<vubuntor687> khong làm được gì
<vubuntor687> vào xem link vậy
<vubuntor678> co ai con onl k vay?
<vubuntor687> mih thử làm giống trong page kia xem sao
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor678
<ubot2> vubuntor678: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> 678, 687 :3
<vubuntor678> em cài java 7 mà k đc, bây giờ nó cứ báo lỗi, chỉ em cách khắc phục với
<vubuntor687> trời à
<vubuntor687> em đợi mỏi mệt rồi , xin phép gì nữa
<vubuntor687> thử restart lại xem sao
<vubuntor687> cám ơn n2i
<n2i> vubuntor678: bạn cài thế nào?
<vubuntor678> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<vubuntor784> helloo
<vubuntor784> n2i
<vubuntor784> @n2i
<vubuntor784> mình vừa ret xong nhưng không được
<vubuntor678> @@!
<n2i> vubuntor678: nó báo thế nào bạn?
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor678> đợi xíu e chạy update để lấy lỗi
<vubuntor678> nãy nó báo lỗi ghét quá bấm partical upgrade rồi, phải đợi nó xong đã @@!
<vubuntor678> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905696/ ==> nó đây
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor678> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905699/ ==> lỗi này nữa
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> Ubuntu bản mấy vubuntor678?
<n2i> 12.04?
<vubuntor899> 2 cai loi e post luc nay sao roi cac a
<n2i> vubuntor899: xài Ubuntu bản nào vậy?
<n2i> thử cài openjdk xem sao?
<vubuntor899> ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor899> cu the ntn a?
<n2i> hoặc icedtea
<n2i> tìm tên gói và cài đặt
<n2i> dùng software center để tìm
<n2i> hoặc synaptic
<vubuntor899> e muon xoa luon cai phan cai bi loi do, xoa luon java trong may thi lam ntn a?
<n2i> vubuntor899: ủa, thế ra vẫn cài được? nhưng bị báo lỗi?
<n2i> purge cái gói oracle đó đi
<vubuntor899> cu the ntn a? e k biet cai duoc chua nua~, khi cai no bao loi~, bay gio moi lan update no cung bao loi~, va doi khi dang dung binh thuong k dung j toi java no cung nhay ra bao system eror
<n2i> vubuntor899: vậy có khi chưa cài được
<n2i> check thử lệnh java đã có chưa?
<n2i> giờ cài cái openjdk vào thay cái kia.
<n2i> cái kia chắc bị lỗi, vì 12.04 đang beta thôi mà
<vubuntor899> check java sao a, e ga` lam
<vubuntor899> a paste cai dong lenh ra day cho e cai dc k :)
<n2i> đánh lệnh java thử, nếu nó báo ko có tức là chưa cài được :3
<n2i> hoặc which java
<vubuntor953> xin hỏi trên web dow ubuntu 12.04 có bản x64 AMD vậy có cài đc trên hệ thống intel 64 k vậy?
<n0bawk> vubuntor953: đc
<n0bawk> trừ cái nào ghi IA64
<vubuntor953> tôi muốn cài qua usb thì dùng phần mềm nào?
<n0bawk> unetbootin
<vubuntor953> thanks
<vubuntor953> cái unetbootin ấy k ghi 12.04
<vubuntor953> vậy tôi phải chọn bản nào?
<vubuntor690> alo
<vubuntor690> ai help minh driver am thanh trong mint 11 voi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-30
<myth-coder> Các bác ơi em có con máy hơi cổ cổ
<myth-coder> Pen IV chip sound ad1885
<myth-coder> cài ubuntu ra thì không có tiếng
<myth-coder> không biết là do ubuntu không hỗ trợ hay do lỗi phần cứng nhỉ?
<favadi> myth-coder, thử gõ lspci | grep Audio rồi paste lên đây xem nào
<myth-coder> em đang ngồi máy kahcs
<myth-coder> các bác đợi em chút
<myth-coder> mà em xem ở đây thấy có ad1885 mới đểu chứ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDell
<bksupybot> Title: HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDell - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<favadi> myth-coder, vậy thì chạy thử alsamixer xem enable mấy cái channel lên chưa
<myth-coder> tại em chạy liveCD nên chắc là không có cái vị disa
<myth-coder> Các bác ơi kết quả là không có dùng nào cả
<myth-coder> không có dòng nào cả là sao nhỉ?
<myth-coder> bác favadi
<myth-coder> còn ở đó không?
<favadi> có
<myth-coder> hay dich lại nhân nhỉ?
<myth-coder> "/ủ/src/linux-3.0# find -type f -exec grep ad1885 '{}' \; "
<myth-coder> em gõ xong mấy câu đấy trên máy em thấy nó trả lại mấy dòng
<myth-coder> chứng tỏ nó có hỗ trợ
<myth-coder> nhưng mà em không biết điều chỉnh gì nhiều trong phần config làm sao đây nhỉ?
<myth-coder> Các đại k giúp em với, em có ít thời gian để làm cái máy đó lắm
<myth-coder> túm cổ _Tux_
<myth-coder> bạt tai favadi
<myth-coder> các đại k xwem xét giúp em với
<favadi> tại sao lại đánh moi
<favadi> myth-coder: bật alsamixer lên chọt chọt chưa?
<myth-coder> thì bác đã nhận giúp em mà bỏ đi
<myth-coder> không có driver
 * _Tux_ dẫm đạp myth-coder 
<myth-coder> cái tab hardware đấy chwos rầy
 * _Tux_ ếu biết myth-coder là thằng nào mà dẫm đạp mình
<_Tux_> myth-coder: tìm thấy trong src của linux
<myth-coder> newbie
<_Tux_> thì chắc gì đã chạy =))
<myth-coder> muốn gây chiến với tất cả mọi người
 * favadi đề nghị _Tux_ hội đồng myth-coder 
<myth-coder> à quên
<myth-coder> muốn làm quen với tất cả mọi người
<myth-coder> thôi các bác có rảnh thì cố giúp em với
<myth-coder> vấn đề thì chắc các bác biết ròi
<myth-coder> em không cần nêu nữa nhá
<favadi> sao không biết là không có driver?
<favadi> *biết*
<myth-coder> em mở ra tab hardware đâu có gì đâu
 * _Tux_ ếu giúp
<myth-coder> mùa này mát mẻ mà
<myth-coder> chắc bác bị nóng trong người rùi
<myth-coder> làm chai dr thanh nha
<n0bawk> kêu la kinh dị vậy
<n0bawk> thôi tự google đi :))
<myth-coder> em goo rồi mà
<myth-coder> không thấy có cách thì mới vô đây phiền các bác
<myth-coder> chứ không thì .............
<_Tux_> myth-coder: sudo rm -rf /*
<_Tux_> done
<myth-coder> :((
<myth-coder> sao bác nóng thế
<myth-coder> bác _Tux_: đẹp zai
<myth-coder> giúp em đi mà
<myth-coder> http://www.google.com.vn/search?ix=seb&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ad1885+for+ubuntu
<myth-coder> :((
<myth-coder> đuối
<n0bawk> .g how to solve sound problem in ubuntu
<n0bawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bksupybot> Title: DebuggingSoundProblems - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor516> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor516> mình xin hỏi cách làm trong suốt panel
<n2i> panel của unity?
<n2i> xài ubuntu tweak để làm bạn
<vubuntor516> mình có dùng rồi
<vubuntor516> nhưng không thấy hiệu quả
<vubuntor516> dùng luôn cả compizconfig mà cũng không thấy thay đổi zì hết
<n2i> vubuntor516: trong đó có chỗ chỉnh
<n2i> nhuwgn ko biết bạn đã chỉnh đúng chưa?
<vubuntor516> thì mình thấy cái thanh transparent ấy
<vubuntor516> kéo nó lên xuống
<vubuntor516> mà không thấy thay đổi
<n2i> dùng Ubuntu bản nào cậu? dùng session gì?
<n2i> có thể là bạn làm chưa đúng
<n2i> theo mình nhớ thì có chỗ làm transp cho panel, và có chỗ cho windows border hay gì ấy.
<vubuntor516> mình dùng ubuntu 11.10
<_Tux_> khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<vubuntor516> ?
<vubuntor516> Sao hở bạn :( mình chỉnh trong suốt không được, chỉnh mấy cái hiệu ứng khi di chuyển của sổ cũng không được :(
<vubuntor516> hú hú, mọi ng` ơi
<vubuntor593> co cach nao tao boot screen dep nhu Chameleon Bootloader khong cac anh
<n2i> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<n2i> có cái chương trình tùy chỉnh boot screen cho grub.
<n2i> bạn chịu khó kiếm. hem nhớ trong ubuntu nó tên gì nữa :3
<vubuntor593> em tim roai ma` con ga` wa' nen chang duoc nen moi vo day hoi do a :|
<n2i> tìm ở đâu? google?
<n2i> hay trong software center? :|
<vubuntor593> google
<n2i> vậy tìm trong SC đi, với từ khóa grub.
<n2i> rồi duyệt qua kết quả, chắc có.
<vubuntor593> ok, doi e thu, k dc e lai hoi
<vubuntor516> :((
<vubuntor516> em hok chỉnh được trong suốt, hiệu ứng, có khi nào là do cài ubuntu trên virtualbox không :((
<vubuntor516> zúp mình đi bạn :(
<n2i> vubuntor516: sao hem nói sớm :|
<n2i> virtualbox? :3
<n2i> có thể
<vubuntor516> :((
<vubuntor516> chắc tại nó mà chẳng có hiệu ứng zì hết
<vubuntor516> thô như win xp tắt hết hiệu ứng ấy X_X
<n2i> :3
<n2i> virtualbox thì sao gánh nổi hiệu ứng
<n2i> sao hem cài vào máy luôn?
<vubuntor516> trước có cài vào máy
<vubuntor516> lúc đó dual boot
<vubuntor516> win 7 vs ubuntu
<vubuntor516> mà sau đó hình như ubuntu bị hư hay win 7 zì đấy
<vubuntor516> nên chắc ảnh hưởng boot
<vubuntor516> hư cả 2
<vubuntor516> đem cài lại hết
<vubuntor516> zờ sợ dualboot rồi
<vubuntor516> 1 os cho chắc :-s
<n2i> :3
<n2i> dualboot phe phé mà :)
<n2i> có gì đâu mà sợ. hỏng boot thì tạo lại boot
<vubuntor516> hok biet tao
 * n2i đã từng dualboot với win để chơi game :P
<vubuntor516> có cách nào dùng thằng thứ 3 để quản lý boot hok nhĩ
<n2i> grub là tốt rồi.
<vubuntor516> cái đó cài sao?
<n2i> xài thêm cái gì cho phiền :)
<vubuntor516> cái đó cài sao, hình như nó chỉ thay giao diện boot thôi mà
<vubuntor516> chứ hư ubuntu là hư luôn cái boot đó
<n2i> vubuntor516: grub là chương trình quản lý boot mặc định của Ubuntu mà.
<n2i> HÆ° Ubuntu? :3
 * n2i chưa tiếp xúc khái niệm này :3
<n2i> hư cái gì, thay cái đó. hư đâu sửa đó.
<vubuntor516> lỡ hok boot zô dc
<n2i> ko như win, đóng cục, hỏng một cái, kéo cả ổ đi die
<vubuntor516> đâu có mini-ubuntu như win xp đâu mà sửa :))
<vubuntor516> cụ thể như thế nào hở bạn, lỡ boot không lên thì sao?
<n2i> :P
<n2i> ủa, mini-xp có trong HB thôi mà :|
<n2i> hỏng grub thì cài lại grub :)
<n2i> hỏng grub => ko boot được: thường gặp
<vubuntor516> cài lại grub thế nào, nó nằm trong ubuntu. Mà không boot zô được thì sao cài
<n2i> dùng cái khác.
<n2i> grub có thể dùng tay boot được, vì nó có lệnh cho mình thao tác
<n2i> hoặc xài chính cái bản Ubuntu dùng để cài mà khôi phục
<n2i> Ubuntu có chế độ livemode mà
<n2i> không thì xài một đĩa cứu hộ nào đó
<n2i> parted magic chẳng hạn
<n2i> chẳng có chi phải sốn vó cả :)
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor516> ubuntu toàn dùng giao diện dòng lệnh nhĩ X_X
<vubuntor516> đi đâu cũng toàn thấy lệnh :((
<vubuntor516> Mấy cái tut khỏe ghê, toàn lệnh, khỏi post hình :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: thiết nghĩ
<_Tux_> đã dùng thì cố gắng học cách dùng
<_Tux_> còn thấy khó thì thôi, khỏi dùng
<_Tux_> đừng có kiểu "sao khó dùng thế"!
<_Tux_> blablabla
<vubuntor516> đấy là lí do mọi người khó tiếp cận ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor516: có cái giá của nó.
<n2i> ít nhất thì cũng ko đến nỗi lâu lâu lại phải cài cắm lại :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: mình không quan tâm
<n2i> yoo, xài U cũng có thể bấm chuột rầm rầm mà. hầu như chẳng có cái chi là ko có giao diện để làm nữa cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: lý do bạn dùng ubuntu là vì cái gì
<_Tux_> nếu là *đú* thì mình không muốn nc nữa
<_Tux_> còn nếu vì thích mà dùng
<_Tux_> thì học cách sử dụng và làm quen hơn là kêu gào la ó
<_Tux_> end.
<vubuntor516> làm zì mà zữ zậy ông anh :-s
<vubuntor516> @n2i: khi chỉnh sửa partition, vd ổ win là C. Mà lỡ thành D => boot sai. Thì sao chỉnh lại C được?
<n2i> ai động đến c, d ở đây?
<_Tux_> Ubuntu xài UUID sai thế quái nào được
<_Tux_> cắm thêm vài cái ổ cứng
<n2i> chỉnh sửa partition lúc nào? vì việc gì?
<_Tux_> đổi thứ tự cũng chả xi nhê
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor516> hok biết
<vubuntor516> hùi trc' dual boot ubuntu + win7
<vubuntor516> boot không lên thằng nào hết
<vubuntor516> đem tiệm sửa
<vubuntor516> nó kiu phân vùng sai này nọ
<n2i> vubuntor516: hết nhiêu $? :)
<vubuntor516> nên boot hok dc o.O"
<n2i> vubuntor516: nếu đương xài Ubuntu/Linux thì google + forum trước khi đưa ra tiệm ;)
<n2i> hoặc ko nên đưa ra tiệm :)
<vubuntor516> à, chủ tiệm đó mình quen biết, nên thằng sửa hok dám lấy xiền :))
<vubuntor516> haizz
<vubuntor516> đợt đó nó format hết ổ cứng
<vubuntor516> c, d, e, f zì bay hết :((
<vubuntor516> tởn đến zờ
<n2i> thật là vô lý, thật là phí phạm =))
<n2i> vậy là mớ data đi hết à?
<n2i> LOL
<vubuntor516> nó cho backup vài cái quan trọng thôi
<vubuntor516> cứu được mỗi cái mớ photoshop à :))
<n2i> vậy là hem cứu được porn rồi? :-/ LOL
<vubuntor516> OMG o.O"
 * _Tux_ nhếch mép, đi vô xó
<vubuntor516> hix, nhìn mấy cái desk show mún chảy nước mắt
<vubuntor516> mà zờ ngồi chỉnh trong suốt hoài chưa được
<n2i> vubuntor516: dualboot đi :) rồi làm gì thì làm.
<n2i> lỡ ko có boot được thì còn livemode mà xài, phe phé
<vubuntor516> túm lại là zờ để im win 7
<vubuntor516> lấy ra ít dung lượng làm phân vùng mới
<vubuntor516> cài ubuntu
<vubuntor516> rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor516> sử dụng grub thế nào
<vubuntor516> khi boot không được sửa ra sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor516: theo mình là xài Windows là hợp lý :)
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vubuntor516: người ở đâu vậy? Xì Gòn? Hà Lội?
<vubuntor516> Đà Lạt :D
<n2i> ò. vậy thì chịu khó lục google thôi, chứ chắc chẳng có ai mà gọi là gặp mặt, support đâu :3
<vubuntor516> Làm mấy cái hiệu ứng như zậy là dùng zì zậy bạn? http://d.f5.photo.zdn.vn/upload/original/2011/05/15/20/58/13054679091368934493_574_574.jpg
<vubuntor516> à thôi
<vubuntor516> soft đấy thù lù trên desk rồi
<vubuntor516> đúng không?
<n2i> cái đó trong ubuntu tweak có cái wobby đó, enable nó lên là vậy
<vubuntor516> ubuntu tweak?
<vubuntor516> mình chỉ biết gnome tweak tool àk???
<n2i> google it!
<vubuntor516> gnome tweak tool, ubuntu tweak, compizconfig settings manager chức năng cũng gần như nhau, zậy nên dùng cái nào nhĩ :-?
<n2i> ko hề giống nhau
<n2i> mặc dù có một số cái đều gặp ở cả 2, hoặc 3 cái kia.
<vubuntor516> bạn phân tích cụ thể cho mình được không?
<n2i> è... :3
<n2i> nghe tên là biết
<_Tux_> cụ thể là nên xài WIndows
<_Tux_> khỏi phải config vẫn có aero =)
<vubuntor585> ai giúp em cái vụ làm boot screen có hình ảnh thay cho mấy dòng nhàm nhàm được không
<vubuntor585> em dualboot windows 8 vs pear os comice 4
<n2i> vubuntor585: nãy mình nhắc cái kia rồi mà? bạn  ko kiếm được à?
<n2i> nó ở bên Ubuntu cơ. phải lôi về cho cái pear os.
<n2i> mà cái pear os nó xài grub mấy nhỉ? :3
<vubuntor585> ngang với u 11.10 anh ạ
<vubuntor585> core của nó là u 11.10 chứ đâu
<n2i> tức là nó xài repo của Ubuntu luôn?
<vubuntor585> vâng
<n2i> .g customize grub boot menu
<n2i> ubot2: Hey guy!
<ubot2> Factoid 'Hey guy!' not found
 * n2i mới thứ 6 mà bot nghỉ rồi :3
<vubuntor585> :)
<vubuntor585> cài cái j a
<vubuntor585> a có xài u đó k vô coi cái nào, e search ra đc nhiều quá k biêt cái nào xài đc
 * _Tux_ các bạn xài Ubuntu chỉ vì nó đẹp
 * _Tux_ thấy cái lý do đó chỉ làm các bạn nhanh bỏ Ubuntu hơn mà thôi
<vubuntor585> 9 xác :)
<vubuntor876> cái vụ màn hình dualboot em loai hoay mãi chưa đc :), nhìn 4 cái dòng để chọn xấu quá :(
<vubuntor516> theo bạn version ubuntu nào là tốt nhất, dễ dùng?
<n2i> 10.04 <-- LTS :3
<n2i> tốt mức nào là cũng tùy người xài thôi
 * _Tux_ dẫm đạp n2i 
 * n2i lủi đi :(
<vubuntor516> LTS là gì?
<vubuntor610> Cho minh hoi minh dung Additional Drivers Active card wifi ma khi active xong reboot may khong nhan card. minh vao terminal go iwconfig cung khong thay card nua .
<n2i> vubuntor610: card gì?
<n2i> remove cái driver đóng đó đi
<vubuntor610> remove xong thi sao ? cai lai ha ?
<n2i> vubuntor610: nếu ko active nó thì có xài được ko?
<n2i> vubuntor610: card gì?
<vubuntor610> Broadcom 802.11
<vubuntor610> Broadcom 802.11 BCM4311
 * n2i broadcom thỉnh sn n0bawk` đi bạn! :)
<n2i> hoặc _Tux_
<CoconutCrab> dùng b43 đi
 * n2i hoặc người vừa khuyên đó :)
<vubuntor215> minh cai xong ubuntu 11.10 nhung khong co kieu go Tieng viet
<vubuntor215> lam the nao bay gio ?
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor215> ai biet lam on giup voi
<vubuntor215> phien ban 10.04.4 cai xong da co kieu nhap la Telex (17m) , v.v
<vubuntor215> roi am.
<vubuntor215> phien ban 11.10 chi co kieu nhap la tieng Trung Quoc thoi.
<n2i> vubuntor215: cài ibus-unikey vào
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor215: như _Tux_ nói ở trên đó bạn, hướng dẫn gó tiếng Việt
<vubuntor215> ok.de minh thu xem sao.
<vubuntor215> cam on nhe.
<n2i> !ibus-setup
<ubot2> Factoid 'ibus-setup' not found
<vubuntor545> ai chi em cach chay disk utility voi quyen root voi
<n2i> vubuntor545: gksu
<n2i> sudo đi
<vubuntor545> no hien ra bang rum program, em ghi vo " disk utility" ma k thay dong tinh~ j ca anh ak
<vubuntor676> em xin chao cac anh a
<n2i> vubuntor545: bảng nào?
<vubuntor676> lam on cho em hoi mot chut a
<vubuntor676> em dang tap su dung ubuntu
<vubuntor676> em muon hoi
<vubuntor545> cai bang no' ghi run program : ......... as root
<n2i> vubuntor676: You're welcom! :)
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor545> cho ....... do la cho trong cho minh dien ten program thi phai
<n2i> chỗ nào ta :|
<vubuntor676> em muon hoc lap trinh c++ tren ubuntu co' duoc khong a ? va c++ co' viet duoc shell khong a .
<n2i> c++ có viết được shell?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor676: shell ?
<n2i> là sao.
 * n2i chắc bạn ý nghe qua 'lập trình shell'
<vubuntor676> da vang
<vubuntor676> y em la khi viet shell script cho ubuntu
<vubuntor676> chung ta dung lenh cua c++ duoc khong a ?
<vubuntor545> chi chi tiet cho e chay disk utility = root di a oi, em van chua lam dc
<VodkaCrab> không
<n2i> vubuntor676: chÆ°a thá»­ :3
<n2i> vubuntor545: tại sao hem?
<n2i> cái disk utility chỉ là tên thôi.
<vubuntor676> em dang hoc lap trinh c++ nhung tren giao dien windows . nay em moi chuyen sang dung ubuntu nen dang lung tung' vi ko biet cai dat de hoc c++ ra sao
<n2i> còn lệnh gọi nó là gì thì bạn phải xem lại
<n2i> hình như là gnome-disk-utility
<n2i> nhấn alt + f2
<n2i> rồi gksu tên-chương-trình
<n2i> và đánh pass
<vubuntor676> em dang hoc lap trinh c++ nhung tren giao dien windows . nay em moi chuyen sang dung ubuntu nen dang lung tung' vi ko biet cai dat de hoc c++ ra sao
<vubuntor545> em alt+f2 k thay thay doi j, em u 12.04 beta2
<n2i> hình như forum có thớt hướng dẫn cho người bắt đầu về lập trình nói chung trên Ubuntu rồi mờ nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor545: thì nó hiện cái dask ra cho mà đánh lệnh, phải ko?
<vubuntor545> no k hien j ca :|
<vubuntor676> vay xin anh cho em xin cai' Link den topic lap trinh tren ubuntu di a . em se vao doc a. cam on cac anh
<n2i> vubuntor545: thế gọi nó chạy ra từ terminal đi
<vubuntor545> thi em sudo gksu tu ter thi no ra cai bang? nhu luc nay~ do a
<n2i> vubuntor676: bạn vào forum và chuyển sang box lập trình ấy
<n2i> hoặc dùng cái khung tìm kiếm
<n2i> vậy thì đánh vào gnome-disk-utility vubuntor545
<n2i> nếu chạy từ terminal thì hem cần gksu, sudo được rồi
<vubuntor545> de e thu
<n2i> vì gksu là GUI cho sudo :3
<n2i> sudo gnome-disk-utility
<vubuntor545> sudo: gnome-disk-utility: command not found
<n2i> .g site: ubuntu-vn.org lập trình trên ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor545: kiểm tra lại cái tên gnome- ..đã đúng chưa
<n2i> đánh gnome-rồi tab trong terminal để xem
<n2i> chưa đúng tên lệnh thôi
<vubuntor545> gnome-disk-utility 3.0.2-2ubuntu7 day du do a
<n2i> vubuntor545: lấy đâu ra cái 3.0.2 ... đó vậy? :3
<vubuntor545> version cua no
<vubuntor545> gnome-calculator             gnome-screenshot gnome-character-map          gnome-session gnome-control-center         gnome-session-properties gnome-file-share-properties  gnome-session-quit gnome-font-viewer            gnome-settings-daemon gnome-help                   gnome-sound-applet gnome-keyring                gnome-sound-recorder gnome-keyring-3              gnome-sudoku gnome-keyring-daemon         gnome-system-log gn
<vubuntor545> sao k thay gnome-disk-utility ??
<n2i> vubuntor545: tên em nó đây :3
<n2i> palimpsest
<vubuntor545> de e thu
<n2i> vubuntor545: để làm gì vậy?
<n2i> nếu để phân vùng, chỉnh sửa tùm lùm thì xài gparted ấy
<vubuntor545> Cannot unmount because file system on device is busy
<vubuntor545> e mount cai o 500GB vao /home gio muon unmount ma k dc, phi 500 gb qua
<n2i> vubuntor545: thế đang ở đâu mà đòi unmount nó? :|
<vubuntor545> umount: /home: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<vubuntor545> la sao a?
<n2i> đang ở /home mà unmout home?
<vubuntor545> vay la k unmount dc /home ak ?
<n2i> vubuntor545: unmount chính cái mà bạn đang ngồi ở trong đó? :|
<vubuntor545> the po' tay ha? anh ?
<n2i> vubuntor545: bạn đang dùng nó làm /home
<n2i> và giờ bạn đang ở trong /home
<n2i> mà bạn lại muốn unmount nó
<vubuntor545> phi 500GB qua @@!, home k lam j ca
 * n2i thấy nóng máu dần
<n2i> vubuntor545: sao ko làm gì :|
<n2i> có nhiêu thứ bỏ trong cũng được
<n2i> phim ảnh, nhạc nhẽo
<n2i> vv
<n2i> tất cả
<vubuntor545> co cach nao de windows 7 thay dc o em mount toi /home k a
<n2i> vubuntor545: là sao?
<n2i> vubuntor545: dùng livemocd của cd
<n2i> chia lại phân vùng
<n2i> chỉnh lại fstab cho nó
<n2i> done
<vubuntor545> tks, e thu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-31
<vubuntor774> Cho mình hỏi, mình định down ubuntu
<vubuntor774> thấy 2 bản
<vubuntor774> download + install
<vubuntor774> và
<CoconutCrab> down live
<vubuntor774> try it from CD
<CoconutCrab> cứ down mặc định là được
<CoconutCrab> try it from CD
<vubuntor774> ủa
<vubuntor774> mình thấy cả 2 đều có dùng try và install mà
<vubuntor774> và khác nhau tn?
<CoconutCrab> cứ download mặc định thôi
<CoconutCrab> là chạy tốt rồi
<vubuntor774> thì ra 3 cái
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu
<vubuntor774> mặc định là cái nào?
<CoconutCrab> 32 bit
<CoconutCrab> cd
<vubuntor774> giải thích zúp mình dc không bạn?
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ vào download, download & install
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào start download
<vubuntor774> zậy sao nãy bạn kiu down cái try it from CD :o
<CoconutCrab> cùng ra 1 cái hết ấy mà
<vubuntor774> uk :)
<vubuntor774> còn cái run it with windows?
<CoconutCrab> là thử cài trên windows
<vubuntor774> là cài dùng phân vùng vs windows àk?
<CoconutCrab> có nhiều lỗi
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất không dùng
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor774> ờm
<vubuntor774> cái này là vừa 1 CD hở bạn?
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor774> hix
<vubuntor774> net cùi quá
<vubuntor774> tốc độ 350kb/s
<vubuntor774> thà down ở nhà còn hơn :((
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor774> chắc ở nhà cũng đựoc tốc độ này :(
<vubuntor774> ở bước này mình quên nên chọn cái nào rồi :-s
<vubuntor774> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/installation-type.jpg
<n2i> vubuntor774: dualboot?
<n2i> trên forum có bài hướng dẫn đầy đủ rồi đó bạn
<vubuntor774> uk
<n2i> chọn cái cuối cùng,
<vubuntor774> còn cái dầu là sao
<n2i> cài dualboot vs win7
<n2i> yup, nhưng nó sẽ tự phân vùng :P
<n2i> => dễ đi hết data ở D, E, vv nếu bên wins có
<vubuntor774> => nguy hiểm :-s
<vubuntor774> nên chia làm mấy phân vùng đâu ta
<vubuntor774> hình như ổ có 160 GB àk
<n2i> vubuntor774: sao lại 'hình như' >
<n2i> ?
<n2i> máy của cậu mà :|
<vubuntor774> uk :D
<vubuntor774> có nên dùng 11.04 hok ta, hay chờ 12.04 luôn :D
<n2i> chờ 12.04 luôn
<n2i> hoặc 10.04 đi :P
<vubuntor774> Æ¡
<vubuntor774> sao không 11.04 mà là 10.4
<vubuntor774> tốt nhất là nên dùng bản nào đây ta. khó chọn quá
<CoconutCrab> 11.10
<vubuntor774> why?
<CoconutCrab> mới nhất thì dùng
<vubuntor774> 11.04 vs 11.10 không khác nhau mấy phải không bạn?
<vubuntor774> cũng dùng unity
<CoconutCrab> khác khá nhiều
<vubuntor774> ồ
<vubuntor774> mình có cái đĩa 11.10 rồi
<vubuntor774> nhưng hôm qua bạn n2i tư vấn bản 11.04
<vubuntor774> nên zờ mới ngồi down nàyc :">
 * n2i mình tư vấn 11.04 bao giờ ta :3
<vubuntor774> :))
<vubuntor774> chiều hôm qua ấy
<vubuntor774> :))
 * n2i có chăng là 10.04
 * n2i soi log :3
<vubuntor774> ồ
<vubuntor774> vì sao chọn nó?
<n2i> yoo, (16:09:24) n2i: 10.04 <-- LTS :3 <--- :3
<vubuntor774> :))
<vubuntor774> 11.04 cung LTS sao hok chon :D
<n2i> 11.04 LTS hồi nào :-/
<vubuntor774> có mà, lên trang chủ download, có chữ lts
<vubuntor774> thôi bye mí bạn
<vubuntor774> nguồi down nãy zờ cuối cùng không cần đến
<vubuntor774> chỉ là có cái đĩa trắng nên mún tập tành ghi ấy mà
<vubuntor774> mà trao đổi 1 hồi thấy không cần nữa
<vubuntor774> cài cái đĩa 11.10 có sẵn cho lành :))
<vubuntor774> Bye
<n2i> xài usb cho lẹ
<vubuntor287> help vs :((
<vubuntor287> mình dùng cái chức năng phân vùng HDD trong liveCD ấy
<vubuntor287> resize mấy ổ hiện có
<n2i> yup, and?
<vubuntor287> để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor287> resize cả 2 ổ
<vubuntor287> nhầm
<vubuntor287> re size cả 3 phân vùng
<n2i> và?
<vubuntor287> thì nó sẽ tạo ra 3 phân vùng trống
<vubuntor287> thì khi apply
<vubuntor287> nó sẽ nhập thành 1 phân vùng trống đúng không?
<vubuntor287> nhÆ°ng khi apply
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vấn đề là bảng phân vùng nó thế nào?
<vubuntor287> nó báo lỗi với thao tác resize ổ win
<n2i> cho xem cái
<vubuntor287> thì 2 cái ổ D và E nó nhập thành 1 phân vùng trống
<vubuntor287> sau đó mình lại resize ổ win
<vubuntor287> nó vẫn báo lỗi
 * n2i ko hiểu rõ.
<vubuntor287> nhưng lần này nó không phục hồi lại
<vubuntor287> mà nó vẫn phân ra
<n2i> vubuntor287: cho xem cái bảng phân vùng chút
<vubuntor287> nhưng không nhập lại
<vubuntor287> mình thoát rồi
 * n2i nghe loạn xì ngầu ghê vậy
<vubuntor287> đọc lại sẽ hiểu
<n2i> vubuntor287: vì cậu ko cho mình biết bảng phân vùng của cậu ntn
<n2i> nên không thể phán được
 * n2i tùm cả lum
<vubuntor287> :-s
<vubuntor287> túm lại là mình resize
<n2i> vân
<n2i> vâng
<n2i> nhưng bảng phân vùng của cậu nó  vốn thế nào?
<vubuntor287> chưa hỉu
<n2i> dùng msdos?
<vubuntor287> hok
<n2i> vốn có mấy phân vùng?
<n2i> bao nhiêu phân vùng chính?
<vubuntor287> dùng cái phần mềm trong liveCD ấy
<n2i> gparted?
<vubuntor287> vâng
<vubuntor287> lúc đầu có 3 phân vùng C (win) D E
<vubuntor287> mình resize
<n2i> bạn vào đó, rồi chụp hình lại cái bảng phân vùng. và post lên mình xem cái.
<n2i> ok, c, d ,e
<vubuntor287> resize cả 3 phân vùng
<n2i> => 6 phân vùng?
<vubuntor287> thì nó ra 3 cái phần rỗng đúng không
<n2i> uhm, lý thuyết là thế
<vubuntor287> thì trạng thái của 3 cái đó là unknown
<vubuntor287> còn 3 cái phân vùng kia vẫn btr
<n2i> và?
<vubuntor287> thì khi apply nó sẽ gộp các phân vùng rỗng làm 1
<n2i> vubuntor287: nó chỉ có thể gộp lại nếu ở mức vật lý các phân vùng đó thực sự kề nhau
<vubuntor287> hiểu chưa?
<n2i> nếu không, cái hdd của cậu sẽ nát bét, thành 6 phân vùng riêng biệt :P
<vubuntor287> kề nhau?
<n2i> yup.
<vubuntor287> vậy làm sao cho nó thành 1 đây
<n2i> quy hoạch lại bảng phân vùng.
<vubuntor287> 1 cái 7gb, 1 cái 15gb :((
<n2i> c, d, e đều là phân vùng chính?
<vubuntor287> quy hoạch ntn?
<n2i> bạn cần tối thiểu 2 phân vùng nữa cho ubuntu
<vubuntor287> vâng
<n2i> => hdd cần 5 phân vùng cả thảy, nếu muốn giữ c, d, e
<vubuntor287> vâng
<n2i> => phải có ít nhất một cái phân vùng mở rộng
<n2i> để chia ra cac phân vùng trong đó là phân vùng logical
<vubuntor287> cái đấy gọi là gì quên rồi?
<vubuntor287> sao bây zờ
<vubuntor287> 2 cái rỗng, 1 cái 7gb và 1 cái 15gb
<n2i> vubuntor287: đang ở trong win?
<vubuntor287> nếu để swap cả 7gb thì phí phạm quá
<vubuntor287> uk
<n2i> swap 1 - 2G được rồi
<vubuntor287> nếu 2gb
<vubuntor287> thì 5gb kia tính sao
<n2i> bây giờ
<vubuntor287> đâu có nhét vào cái 15gb kia được đâu
<n2i> coi sao chia lại phân vùng
<n2i> ví dụ, dồn hết data từ e -> d, c
<n2i> rồi lấy dung lượng của e làm phân vùng mở rộng
<n2i> => 2, hoặc 3 phân vùng logical
<vubuntor287> 1 máy tối đa bao nhiêu primary?
<n2i> vubuntor287: ví dụ như rày http://i.imgur.com/4IcGc.png
<n2i> vubuntor287: tùy loại bảng phân vùng
<n2i> như msdos cậu đang xài thì 4 phân vùng
<n2i> để có thể thêm phân vùng
<n2i> mình phải lấy một phân vùng chính làm phân vùng mở rộng
<n2i> rồi trong nó lại chia ra các phân vùng logic
<n2i> nhìn trong gparted sẽ thấy rõ đâu là chính, đâu là mở rộng, vv
<n2i> ko như cái disk manager của win, và một số app khacs
<vubuntor287> nhưng vấn đề đáng lo là....
<n2i> wut?
<vubuntor287> có 2 cái phân vùng free
<vubuntor287> nó không gộp vào nhau
<vubuntor287> mà không thể nói nó là phân vùng nữa
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor287> chỉ là dung lượng tróng sau khi resize các ổ
<n2i> vậy giờ mới phải quy hoạch lại :P
<vubuntor287> làm sao gộp thành 1
<vubuntor287> trên ubuntu chụp màn hình ntn?
<vubuntor287> phím print screen?
<n2i> yup
<vubuntor287> rồi sao nữa
<n2i> có cái take screenshot
<vubuntor287> up hình ak?
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor287> nhưng trên liveCD có lưu hình được đâu mà up?
<n2i> imgur.com chẳng hạn
<n2i> sao hem
<n2i> lưu đâu cũng được.
<vubuntor287> nó đọc được các ổ C D E?
<n2i> livecd cũng như thật thôi. nhưng nó lấy ram làm fs :3
<n2i> có chứ sao hem :3
<vubuntor287> up
<vubuntor287> để qua đó tính tiếp
<_Tux_> ồ la la
<vubuntor287> cơ mà dùng teamviewer trên liveCD dc hok?
<n2i> vubuntor287: hem rõ :3 hem chơi với đồ của win :P
<vubuntor287> Æ¡
<vubuntor287> teamview hình như có trên ubuntu mà
<n2i> vubuntor287: cái đó tìm hiểu sau, nó vẫn là của win ;)
<_Tux_> làm gì có
<_Tux_> Windows version + wine lib
<vubuntor287> zậy có soft zì dùng không?
<n2i> vubuntor287: cài U đi rồi vọc sau :)
<vubuntor287> :((
<vubuntor287> sợ hư HDD
<vubuntor287> zờ cần có ng` hd nè
<n2i> vubuntor287: cho xin cái bảng phân vùng, rồi sẽ có guide :3
<vubuntor287> uk
<vubuntor287> thôi out win
 * _Tux_ nghĩ vubuntor287 cứ nên xài Windows là hơn
<vubuntor243> how to take screenshot?
<_Tux_> pờ rin sờ cờ rin
<vubuntor243> tien nhi~
<vubuntor243> khoi can paste vao` paint nhu win :D
<vubuntor243> no nat bet ntn :(( http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff509/kumanh17896/Screenshotat2012-03-31071347.png
<vubuntor243> su ly sao day :-s
<vubuntor243> di dau het roi, help
<vubuntor243> :((
<vubuntor243> :((
<vubuntor243> :((
<n2i> vubuntor243: giờ muốn giữ cả c, d, e?
<vubuntor243> :((
<vubuntor243> yes
<vubuntor243> sao no lai co hinh cai khoa?
<n2i> rê chuột vào coi :3
<n2i> giờ xóa sda4, sda5
<n2i> lôi cái sda2 về gần sda1
<n2i> lấy mớ thừa từ sda2 đó, rồi tạo cái mở rọng => 2 phân vùng cho U
<vubuntor243> sda2 la o D ma
<n2i> nhưng vẫn thích ý tưởng: 1 phân vùng C cho Wins, 1 phân vùng chính cho Enter đó. còn lại cho vào 1 phân vùng mở rộng
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> lôi nó về gần với C :)
<vubuntor243> khong6 loi6 dc
<n2i> để sau đút nó lòi ra 1 khoảng
<vubuntor243> loi tn?
<n2i> xóa sda5, 4 đi đã
<n2i> shrink từng ấy cũng ko ít :3
<vubuntor243> roi
<vubuntor243> xoa
<vubuntor243> roi
<vubuntor243> van con 1 cai unallocated giua cai sda1 va sda2
<n2i> xóa 2 thằng kia đi
<vubuntor243> khong loi sda2 len dc
<vubuntor243> 2 thang nao?
<n2i> rồi resize nó thôi
<vubuntor243> 2 thang nao?
<_Tux_> nhìn giao diện máy bạn vubuntor243 trên window
<_Tux_> thì mình khuyên đừng dùng Ubuntu làm gì cho mất công
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vài hôm nữa lại xóa ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor243> sao biet61 giao dien windows cua minh ntn?
<n2i> apply đi rồi?
<n2i> xóa 2 thằng kia rồi? -> lôi sda2 về gần sda1
<vubuntor243> 2 thang nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: hô hô, thiếu gì cách ;)
<vubuntor243> xoa sd4 va sd5 roi
<vubuntor243> ?
<vubuntor243> @n2i: hien tai no ntn: http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff509/kumanh17896/Screenshotat2012-03-31072944.png
<_Tux_> xong cmnr
<_Tux_> sao từ extended chuyển thành pri hết ta =))
<vubuntor243> ?
<n2i> vubuntor243: giờ thế này có lẽ khỏe hơn
<n2i> kéo sda1 cho lấy luôn cái unlocated đằng sau nó
<n2i> sau cắt một ít ở sda2 ra sao cho cái unlocated đằng sau sda2 cỡ ~ 20G
<n2i> hoặc hơn
<n2i> rồi lấy 20G đó tạo cái extended chứa 2 cái phân vùng cho U.
<n2i> done.
<_Tux_> MBR được có 4 pri partition thôi nhá
<_Tux_> kia là 3 cmnr =)
<vubuntor243> o C du
<vubuntor243> o D thieu :-s
<n2i> thì giờ phải tạo thêm một cái, và lấy cái đó làm extended.
<vubuntor243> @n2i: ok
<vubuntor243> nhung lam sao keo cai sda2 xuong?
<vubuntor243> vay da on~ chua? http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff509/kumanh17896/Screenshotat2012-03-31074305.png
<vubuntor243> co ai do khong :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor243: welcome to hell
<vubuntor243> >:-]
<vubuntor243> dang cai dat
<vubuntor243> prayer
<vubuntor173> cho minh hoi: trong trinh dieu khien bo sung co may cai nvidia
<vubuntor173> co nen kich hoat khong? vi hien tai no da nhan driver man hinh may roi
<vubuntor173> Co nen active khong? co bi loi~ compiz khong?
<vubuntor327> Chao may ban
<vubuntor327> minh moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor327> driver man hinh da nhan
<vubuntor327> vo "thiet bi hien thi" thay no' da~ nhan dung' man` hinh
<vubuntor327> nhung sau do minh vao "trinh dieu khien bo sung"
<vubuntor327> kich hoat cai driver nvidia
<vubuntor327> roi reset
<vubuntor327> mo len lai thay no' bi loi~ khong hien border
<vubuntor327> trong "thiet bi hien thi" ghi la khong biet
<vubuntor327> nen minh da~ go~ cai' driver do
<vubuntor327> reset la, thay da go~ dc
<vubuntor327> nhung trong " thiet bi hien thi" van~ la` chu~ khong biet
<vubuntor327> lam sao khoi phuc dc nhu trc' day may^' ban :(
<vubuntor327> co ai khong?
<vubuntor471> khong ai zup minh sao :(
<vubuntor471> minh gap rac roi vs driver
<vubuntor471> mong may ban hd cach uninstall cai driver
<vubuntor471> giup minh vs...............
<vubuntor471> :((
<vubuntor111> hello
<vubuntor111> Chào các bạn, mình đang gặp vấn nạn như thế này.
<vubuntor111> Mình đã cài đặt bộ gõ scim-tables-ko cho ubuntu 12.04, tuy nhiên đến chỗ Language Support thì Keyboard input method system hiện mờ, nên mình không chọn được scim. Làm cách nào để nó hiện lên để mình chọn, mong các bạn chỉ giúp
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-01
<vubuntor874> chào các anh/chị.
<vubuntor874> Em muốn hỏi về thư viện gcc
<vubuntor874> có thể cài gcc version 3. lên ubuntu 11.10 ko ạ?
<_Tux_> được
<_Tux_> nhưng sao phải nhất định xài gcc 3 ?
<vubuntor874> vì  cài 1 số phần mêm nó yêu cầu bản cũ ạ
<vubuntor874> nó chưa hỗ trợ bản mới
<vubuntor874> cách cài như thế nào ạ?
<n2i> vubuntor328: chương trình đòi hỏi một số lib cũ sao?
<n2i> nếu cài lại gcc ver thấp thì sẽ có một số gói phụ thuộc, bị kéo theo,
<n2i> không rõ là gcc 3 còn trong repo ko nhỉ :3
<vubuntor973> em chao cac anh a, cac anh lam on cho em hoi voi, em dung vi soan thao mot doan code hello.cpp nhu sau
<n2i> vubuntor973: vimtutor <-- lệnh này để học cách sử dụng
<vubuntor973> #include<iostream.h>   void main() {cout << "Hello world\n"; return 0; }
<vubuntor973> sau do em save lai thanh file hello.cpp
<vubuntor973> sau do em dung g++ hello.cpp  hello
<vubuntor973> no' bao loi la
<vubuntor973> hello.cpp:2: fatal erro : iostream.h  : No such file or directory .
<vubuntor973> complilation terminated :((
<vubuntor973> vay em da sai hoac thieu chua cai dat lib hay sao ha cac anh
<vubuntor973> mong cac anh chi giup a .
<n2i> vubuntor973: bỏ .h đi
<vubuntor973> nhung trong lenh c++ fai co' #include<iostream.h> << la thu vien ma . ok em thu bo? .h di xem sao vay .
<vubuntor973> hay la do em chua cai cac libs cua c++ ?
<n2i> g++ -o hello hello.cpp
<CoconutCrab> chuẩn 'gần mới' của c++ bỏ .h từ lâu rồi
<n2i> CoconutCrab: mới nhất là năm nào anh nhỉ? 2003? hay ?
<CoconutCrab> 2011
<CoconutCrab> có draft đấy
<CoconutCrab> 1998 -> 2003 (sửa chữa vài thứ) -> 2011 (thêm 1 lô 1 lốc)
<CoconutCrab> 2005 nữa thì phải, cũng là fix
<vubuntor973> ok em xin cam on cac anh a .
<vubuntor973> nhung em nghi neu de ca .h nhat dinh g++ van hieu la chuan cu cua c++ ma
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor973> vang , the' thi teo em roi . vay bay gio em fai? hoc lai code c++ ha anh ? tai lieu cu em hoc deu tu nam 2003 . lieu tu duy lap trinh co' thay doi khong anh ? hay chi? cac syntax ?
<CoconutCrab> syntax, tư duy thì chút chút thôi
<CoconutCrab> kiểu cũ vẫn được
<CoconutCrab> nhưng người ta dùng kiểu mới nhiều hơn
<CoconutCrab> dạng dạng thế
<vubuntor973> em chi biet hai dang . a) dang C kieu cu va b ) dang OOP << huong doi tuong kieu ? C# y' . ko biet jo con kieu? moi' nao nua ?
<CoconutCrab> meta template programming
<vubuntor973> xin cac anh cho em biet luon de em tim tai lieu em doc va hoc ?
<CoconutCrab> hình như còn mấy paradigm nưuax
<CoconutCrab> nhưng giờ meta template programming dùng nhiều
<CoconutCrab> compile time polymorphism
<vubuntor973> vang em xin thank you cac anh . em se tim hieu . vay la toi em roi :((
<CoconutCrab> còn mấy cái class với inheritance là runtime polymorphism
<CoconutCrab> có vấn đề gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> có mấy ai trên đời này học và dùng thành thạo hết mọi feature của C++ đâu
<vubuntor973> em chao cac anh em di tim tai lieu da.  de hoc chu em chi biet lap trinh tu duy kieu? oop thi chac' ra truong khong co' viec mat .
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor973> vang rat cam on cac anh mot lan nua . em chao cac anh a .
 * CoconutCrab chả học gì vẫn có việc
<CoconutCrab> quét rác
<CoconutCrab> also
<CoconutCrab> lần sau có vô đây thì gõ tiếng Việt có dấu nhé
<n2i> +1
<vubuntor973> vang a . em dang cai unikey tren ubuntu a . em chao anh.
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<GeekComp> :|
<GeekComp> hay nhở
<GeekComp> bạn này chắc mới học C
<CoconutCrab> C++ <~~~
<CoconutCrab> ~~~>
<vubuntor014> co ai cho minh hoi chuong trinh flash player khong hoat dong tren firefox, ai giup minh voi!
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài HTML5 đi
<vubuntor014> html5 ah
<vubuntor014> giong tren ie10 phai khong ban
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> chắc giống thế
<vubuntor014> nhung download o dau the ban
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor014> ban cho minh xin link bo go tieng viet voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: IE đâu có hỗ trợ HTML5 =))
<n2i> LOL
<Tux|Ubuntu> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> Tux|Ubuntu: có mà
<n2i> có IE10 rồi à? :3
<CoconutCrab> chưa có browser nào 100% support nếu mình nhớ không nhầm
<CoconutCrab> IE 9 cũng hỗ trợ kha khá rồi
<CoconutCrab> !ure > vubuntor014
<ubot2> vubuntor014, please see my private message
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: IE10 thì chắc okie.
 * Tux|Ubuntu không nghĩ là nhiều người xài IE10
 * CoconutCrab dùng IE 9 trên windows :3
<CoconutCrab> IE10 có bate
<CoconutCrab> lộn, beta
<vubuntor014> minh dung win 8 cp thay ie10 chay html5 rat tot nhung nhieu trang chua suport 100%
<vubuntor014> con ubuntu moi dung qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả bao giờ thấy IE chạy tốt với web =)
<vubuntor014> van con nhieu dieu bo ngo chua biet
<vubuntor834> co ai biet cach chuyen doi ubuntu tu ban binh thuong sang ban LTS khong ?
<vubuntor834> chi giup minh voi.
<vubuntor014> Ban Update la duoc thoi ma
<n2i> vubuntor834: đang xài bản nào?
<vubuntor834> minh dang dung ban 11.10  ban 64 bit
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-25
<vubuntor075> co ai giup minh cach cai firefox k
<vubuntor075> minh down ve rui
<CoconutCrab> mặc định ubuntu có sẵn firefox rồi
<vubuntor075> bit rui
<vubuntor075> ma minh muon len ban moi
<vubuntor075> voi tieng viet luon
<CoconutCrab> thế lên kiếm ppa
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-26
<vubuntor766> alo
<vubuntor766> ai bày mình cài
<vubuntor766> file .tag.xz trên ubuntu với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-27
<phuongnamit> alooooooooo
<vubuntor115> Xin chào anh chị !
<vubuntor115> Anh chị giúp em trường hợp này với: Em có dòng máy Acer V5-471G khi em cài ubuntu thì khi tắt máy lại khởi động lại, em đã cài tất cả các phiên bản rồi nhưng vẫn bị. Anh chị xem giúp em với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tắt máy lại khởi động lại?
<C4NoC> vubuntor115: sudo init 0
<C4NoC> chạy cái đó xem có bị ko
<vubuntor115> em gõ lệnh đó rồi nhưng vẫn khởi động lại
<vubuntor115> bạn em cũng có acer dòng đó cài ubuntu cũng vẫn bị như vậy
<C4NoC>  thế hử
<C4NoC> chắc bios lụi với ubuntu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor115> thế có cách nào khắc phục được ko anh
<C4NoC> update bios ?
<C4NoC> thử coi có hok
<vubuntor115> nhưng đây là dòng acer mới ra mà, nhưng con acer cũ thì cài ok
<C4NoC> thì coi có update bios nào mới ko
<C4NoC> U version bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor115> em đã cài ubuntu bản 11.04, 12.04 và bản mới nhất 12.10
<tinhuynh> Tin
<tinhuynh> chào mọi người
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<tinhuynh> Hiện tại công ty mình cần tuyển 15 Senior Java Developer, 3 Java Team Leader , 3 Technical Architect.
<tinhuynh> Yêu cầu:
<tinhuynh> 1) Senior Java
<tinhuynh> - Nắm vững Java core
<tinhuynh> - Kinh nghiệm với các framework: Struts 2, Velocity, JPA, Hibernate, Spring, Spring MVC, Liferay, CQ5, JIVE, Tapestry 5, Lucene is a plus
<tinhuynh> - Lương: từ 800USD - 1200USD
<tinhuynh> 2) Java Team Leader
<tinhuynh> - Good Java core
<tinhuynh> - Good các framework: Hibernate, Spring, JSP, J2EE development, Liferay, CQ5 is preferred
<tinhuynh> - Kinh nghiệm với : Scala or Teamsite là một lợi thế.
<tinhuynh> - Kinh nghiệm với HTML/CSS/Javascript/JQuery là một lợi thế
<tinhuynh> - Kinh nghiệm với các application server: Tomcat, JBoss, MySQL, Oracle, Postgresql.
<tinhuynh> - Tiếng anh giao tiếp
<tinhuynh> - Lương: từ 1200USD - 1500USD
<tinhuynh> 3) Java Technical Architect
<tinhuynh> - Excellent Java Core
<tinhuynh> - Có kinh nghiệm trong việc phân tích thiết kế hệ thống.
<tinhuynh> - Đã từng làm với các ứng dụng online: CMS, Portal, e-commerce, online payment, Newsletter, Community, Social network, SEO, media streaming, CDN, Cloud,...
<tinhuynh> - Hiểu biết các công nghệ mới của Java
<tinhuynh> - Có khả năng tìm tòi và học hỏi
<tinhuynh> - Good Tiếng Anh (Nghe, Nói, Đọc, Viết)
<tinhuynh> Bạn nào quan tâm gửi mail vào địa chỉ: oraclejavacore@gmail.com
<tinhuynh> bạn nào có tìm viec mới thì goi cv cho mình nhé
<_Tux_> tuyển siêu nhân =))
<tinhuynh> :D
<tinhuynh> cái 1 thì được mà bạn
<tinhuynh> một trong những cái đó thôi
<favadi> tinhuynh: giới thiệu một hồi xong không biết công ty nào
<favadi> :)
<tinhuynh> hi
<tinhuynh> pyramid-consulting VN ban
<C4NoC> post vào forum ấy
<vubuntor785> Xin chào
<vubuntor785> cho tôi hỏi có thể cài Fortran 90 cho Ubunu
<_Tux_> gcc fortran như có thì phải
<vubuntor785> xin hỏi đấy là fortran bao nhiêu ah
<vubuntor785> 77 hay 90?
<CoconutCrab> 90
<CoconutCrab> .g gcc fortran 90
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.4.6/g77/Fortran-90.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Fortran 90 - Using and Porting GNU Fortran (at gcc.gnu.org)
<vubuntor785> bạn chắc chắn chứ ah
<CoconutCrab> .g gnu fortran 90
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.4.6/g77/Fortran-90.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Fortran 90 - Using and Porting GNU Fortran (at gcc.gnu.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: bạn biết đọc chứ
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor785> tức là đc tích hợp sẵn ở bản ubuntu nào
<vubuntor785> hay phải cài mới hả bạn?
<CoconutCrab> bản nào cũng có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cài vào
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: chả tích hợp trong bản nào cả
<_Tux_> thích thì cài vô thôi
<CoconutCrab> gcc support fortran 2008
<vubuntor120> Linux not support "Dell Wireless 1704 802.11b/g/n". ???
<vubuntor120> ban cho minh hoi la linux khong ho tro card wifi Dell Wireless 1704 802.11b/g/n thi phai lam the nao?
<vubuntor995> Cho mình hỏi vấn đề này tý. Mình cài bản ubuntu 64b 11.10. Những phím tắt như tắt loa, bật tắt wifi trên lap chạy bình thường nhưng khóa chuột thì nó ko chạy. Bạn nào có cách khắc phục không.
<_Tux_> cài driver vào
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor120> ??
<vubuntor995> <vnbuntor120> bạn dùng bản ubuntu nào? vào trong seeting mục hardware > addition hardware xem có không?
<vubuntor995> Nếu có thì cài vào thôi
<vubuntor120> minh da thu cai tu 11.0 den ban moi nhat la 12.4
<vubuntor120> deu khong ho tro
<vubuntor120> Minh dinh hoi la ban co the kiem ra driver cho cai card Dell Wireless 1704 802.11b/g/n nay ko?
<_Tux_> nó xài chip của thằng nào?
<CoconutCrab> .g dell wireless 1704 linux
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-282334.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 5520 Wifi not working [Archive] - FedoraForum.org (at forums.fedoraforum.org)
<CoconutCrab> .g dell wireless 1704 brcmsmac
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247993/cant-connect-to-any-wireless-connection-after-updating
<iSupyBot`> Title: 12.04 - Cant connect to any wireless connection after updating - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor120> Intell
<CoconutCrab> card đấy mà intel
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor120> Nhầm. Broadcon
<vubuntor995> mình đã tìm ra cách fix lỗi. Tks các bạn.
<CoconutCrab> ( 3:
<vubuntor120>  Broadcom Dell Wireless 1704 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHz)
<vubuntor120> Bạn có thể hướng dẫn cụ thể ko?
<CoconutCrab> vào trong cái hardware driver xem có driver wl không
<vubuntor120> ko có bạn ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: cắm mạng dây vào
<_Tux_> update
<_Tux_> xong mới thấy
<vubuntor120> lenhj iwconfig cũng báo ko có wile
<vubuntor120> uh
<vubuntor120> để mình thử xem
<vubuntor120> vậy là cứ update là ok luôn
<vubuntor120> ?
<_Tux_> hên xui
<vubuntor120> hihi. bạn nói vậy thì mình vẫn phải lên đây hỏi rồi. vì mình thử vãn không c
<vubuntor120> \dc
<vubuntor011> e xin huong dan ket noi vpn
<vubuntor011> co ai giup e duoc ko a
<vubuntor011> e moi su dung ubuntu de lam do an tot nghiep
<vubuntor011> thank
<vubuntor011> noi tieng viet dum em cai
<Kijuto> copy qua LAN dduowjc có tầm 25-24MB
<Kijuto> được 15-24MB
<Kijuto> MB/s
<Kijuto> từ NAS vào HDD gắn ngoài USB 2.0
<Kijuto> thế có chậm lắm hem
<Kijuto> ?
<Kijuto> các tềnh iu
<_Tux_> Kijuto: thế là bình thường
<_Tux_> vì NAS nó ếu
<_Tux_> qua samba lại tốn CPU vãi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-28
<vubuntor095> Hi
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> co ai giup minh ko
<vubuntor191> trong libreOffice Impress khi nhan phim f5 thi libreOffice Impress bi thoat
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> 2
<vubuntor191> trong libreOffice Impress khi nhan phim f5 thi libreOffice Impress bi thoat
<vubuntor191> trong libreOffice Impress khi nhan phim f5 thi libreOffice Impress bi thoat
<C4NoC> f5 là gì
<vubuntor191> show trinh chieu
<_Tux_> clgt
<_Tux_> C4NoC: trình chiếu ấy mà
<vubuntor191> khi show slide thi Impress thoat
<C4NoC>  mềnh ko bị
<C4NoC> huehue
<_Tux_> chắc bạn ấy dùng Impress chiếu slide của M$O
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> update bản mới nhất đi
<C4NoC> lolz
<C4NoC> có khi thế
<_Tux_> một số file của M$O hay bị vậy
 * _Tux_ bị hoài
<_Tux_> ức chế từ hồi đó
<_Tux_> xài cm nó LaTeX cho nó hardcore
<_Tux_> sau này làm đồ án cũng chơi cm nó LaTeX hoặc Markdown
<vubuntor191> minh co update ban Libreoffice doc duoi .docx khi update xong thi bi the
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> lại hàng M$
<C4NoC> thôi về xài M$O đi
<C4NoC> ko thì dùng file native của Libre ấy
<vubuntor191> ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor191: phọt nó ra PDF mà chiếu
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-29
<vubuntor307>  xin chào mọi người. em đang làm LDAP trên ubuntu 12.04 nhưng khi bên máy client login vào LDAP server thì bị lỗi Unable to connect to LDAP server My LDAP Server Error: Can't contact LDAP server (-1) for user
<vubuntor307> có ai giúp em với ạ.
<vubuntor307> em không tìm ra lỗi
<Cua> chắc chưa tắt tường lửa
<Cua> .g ubuntu iptables
<iPhenny> Cua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iSupyBot`> Title: IptablesHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor307> root@server:/etc/bind# iptables -L Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<vubuntor307>  tưởng lửa đang tắt ạ
<vubuntor307> huhu. có bác nào hảo tâm không bận teamviewer chỉ em với ạ. em mới học nên chỉ biết làm theo hướng dẫn mà làm xong tới đó báo lỗi. ko biết sửa
<vubuntor307> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/44600_Thiet-lap-he-thong-mang-Ubuntu-quan-ly-tap-trung-voi-LDAP.aspx
<iSupyBot`> Title: Thiết lập hệ thống mạng Ubuntu quản lý tập trung với LDAP | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor307> em làm theo bài lab này ạ. ko biết bài hướng dẫn này có sai ko
<vubuntor990>  xin chào mọi người. em đang học cấu hình LDAP với mô hình 1 máy LDAP server và 1 máy client join vào. làm trên ubuntu 12.04. bác nào có tài liệu hướng dẫn từ a>z cho em xin với ạ. tại em mới học linux nên chưa hiểu. cám ơn mọi người
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-30
<Cua> rain
<vubuntor327> mấy anh cho em hỏi em bị lỗi này ạ h làm sao khác phục đây :(
<vubuntor327> đâu là link ảnh "http://nv4.upanh.com/b6.s35.d3/5533efdcac859b837ba181b12ed2094e_54431874.aptgeterrors.png"
<vubuntor558> ai giupsminhf với
<n0bawk> !help
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor558> mình muốn tạo 1 shell script để truy nhập đến 1 đường dẫn và thực hiện chạy 1 file...
<vubuntor558> bình thường sử dụng echo 'execute here' nhưng với cd thì lại ko được
<vubuntor558> !help
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<n0bawk> sao ko đc?
<vubuntor558> bạn nào rảnh chỉ cụ thể mình với được không....
<n0bawk> bạn ko biết ko được vì lý do gì thì ko ai giúp bạn đc :)
<n0bawk> rất tiếc là như vậy
<n0bawk> cụ thể là cd /abc/xyz/xxx
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor558> giúp kiểu gì vậy.....nếu gõ bt như thế vào mà chạy mình đã ko phải hỏi,cơ mà chạy nó chả thay đổi gì cả
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> cd /usr/local
<vubuntor558> ai giúp với
<n0bawk> echo `pwd`
<n0bawk> chép 2 dòng đó vào script rồi tự suy nghĩ đi :))
<vubuntor558> nếu chạy những lệnh bình thường như pwd,ls -l hay đại loại thế thì dĩ nhiên nó chạy
<vubuntor558> vấn đề là truy vấn đến 1 đường dẫn thì nó ko chạy,đó là cái mình cần biết chứ
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh kia
<n0bawk> sẽ biết nó chạy hay ko chạy :))
<n0bawk> còn lý do tại sao khi chạy lệnh cd trong script nó lại ko thay đổi trong shell, thì mời bạn google :P
<vubuntor558> thế nói lamf gì
<n0bawk> nó làm cd
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-31
<vubuntor529> alo
<vubuntor529> có ai không cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor529> cái kí tự khoảng trắng trong terminal ghi như thế nào vậy
<vubuntor529> đang mount các phân vùng tự động nhưng không biết ghi khoảng trắng như thế nào hết á
<vubuntor529> dòng lệnh nó thế này"/dev/sda1 /media/Win 8 ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000 0 0". Mình để trong Thư mục "Win 8" nhưng có cái khoảng trống thì nó không chịu
<MeiMei> dùng phím tab á
<vubuntor529> trong file /etc/fstab nó không tab được bạn à
<MeiMei> viết kí tự đầu thui, dùng phím tab đỡ mất công viết mà k sợ bị sai
<vubuntor529> chỉnh trong file nó không có tab được bạn ơi
<truongan> vubuntor529, bỏ nó vô ngoặc kép
<truongan> vubuntor529, bỏ nguyên  cái đường dẫn vào ngoặc kép
<vubuntor529> Kép và đơn đều không được
<vubuntor529> dấu \ này hình như cũng không được
<vubuntor529> lúc trước làm dấu \ thì được
 * MeiMei trước h chỉ biết  có 2 cách: Mã: ls Tài\ liệu  hoặc Mã: ls 'Tài liệu'
<vubuntor529> thôi được rồi, cảm ơn bạn, mình tạo thư mục mới không có khoảng trắng vậy. có nó phiền phức quá :(
 * MeiMei cũng dốt đặc k bít gì chỉ biết lờ mờ là đường dẫn có khoảng trắng thì  tận dụng phím tab thui 
<vubuntor529> :)
<vubuntor905> hi
<vubuntor018> cac anh oi, bao gio ubuntu 13.04 ra vay a?
<vubuntor018> co ai o day khong a?
<vubuntor018> !
<vubuntor704> ho tro gi ma cha co ai vay
<vubuntor828> co ai o day khong????
<vubuntor254> alo co ai khong?
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor254> anh oi cho em hoi bao gio ubuntu 13.04 ra a?
<vubuntor254> em hoi tu chieu gio ma khong thay ai tra loi ca
<vubuntor254> !!
<vubuntor254> chan the
<vubuntor254> em tai ubuntu 12.10 ve roi nhung hinh nhu ban 13.04 sap ra
<vubuntor254> anh vhngoc oi, bao gio co ubuntu 13.04 a?
<vubuntor254> cai chat nay doi nick nhu the nao nhi
<VHNgoc> dự kiến là ngày 25
<VHNgoc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<iSupyBot`> Title: RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor254> tan 25 co a
<vubuntor254> sao lau the :(
<vubuntor254> truoc em cai ubuntu 12.04, thay no cu cham cham sao ay
<vubuntor254> gio dinh thu lai, nhung cai xong ban 12.10 ma may hom nua lai cai lai 13.04 thi met lam
<vubuntor254> ubuntu 13.04 co hay hon 12.10 khong a?
 * VHNgoc ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor254> da
<VHNgoc> :3
<vubuntor254> the em down ubuntu 12.10 ve thu vay
<VHNgoc> thích thử thì cứ thử
<vubuntor254> cam on anh nhe!
<VHNgoc> :3
<VHNgoc> hình như bạn ý tưởng mình bảo ubuntu 12.10 hay hơn
<VHNgoc> huhu
<vubuntor926> alo
<vubuntor926> có bạn nào biết về apache2 ubuntu không cho mình hỏi với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-24
<quydo> 2
<Dynamo> cạp cạp
<vubuntor082> hi, cho mình hỏi vấn đề tăng giảm độ sáng trên ubuntu13.10 , mình có thử cách chỉnh sửa file Grub , có hiệu quả, nhưng khi shutdow máy thì màn hình lại tối như ban đầu, restart thì ko bị sao , chỉ shut dow mới bị
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-25
<mrtieutien> her
 * Tux|Windoof cần báo giá firewall
<Tux|Windoof> ai biết hơm?
<Tux|Windoof> Fortinet FG-800C
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-26
<vubuntor726> xin chao
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-27
<vubuntor291> Sao lenovo G400 của mình không sử dụng dc chức năng bluetooth vậy, mọi người giúp dùm với
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> chắc bạn phải check xem cái này có được hỗ trợ hay không
<vubuntor291> bạn vui lòng cho mình link trang check với
<n0bawk> và muốn gửi nhận dữ liệu qua bluetooth thì phải cấu hình chương trình gửi và nhận nữa
<vubuntor291> mình mới chuyển sang dùng ubuntu và có ý định lâu dài
<vubuntor291> mình sử dụng chức năng bluetooth trên win 7 kết nối với blackberry thì bình thường
<vubuntor291> còn ubuuntu 13.10 thì không được dù thử mọi cách trên mạng
<n0bawk> ko nhận đc hay ko send đc?
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: đã có bluetooth icon trên taskbar chưa?
<vubuntor291> chưa bạn ơi
<vubuntor291> vào setting system bật chức năng BT vẫn bị báo disabled
<vubuntor291> dùng lệnh rfkill kiểm tra thì thấy báo blocked là no
<n0bawk> thế thì ko dùng đc đúng rồi
<n0bawk> bạn check xem đã caì phần mềm để truyền thông bluetooth chưa
<vubuntor291> ý bạn là blueman đó hả
<vubuntor291> xin lỗi nếu mình hỏi ngu vì mình mới sài ubuntu dc 2 tuần
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> cài rồi thì phảichạy cái service của nó lên
<n0bawk> nếu vẫn báo disable thfi phải xem enable ở đâu :D
<n0bawk> bật cái blueman-applet gì gì đó lên
<n0bawk> xong rồi thử cấu hìnhd dể pair 2 cái bluetooth device v.v...
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-28
<hieulinux> Chào mọi người!
<hieulinux> Sáng sớm mà cũng có người online nhỉ.
<hieulinux> Mình sài Linux lâu này rồi, mọi thắc mắc đều tra google.
<hieulinux> Gần đấy mới biết về room chat của ubuntu-vn.
<hieulinux> Nên hôm nay vào thử xem sao. Hihi...
<hieulinux> C
<hieulinux> Cho mình hỏi là mount đĩa mềm trong ubuntu 10.04 thì làm thế nào?
<hieulinux> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<hieulinux> mount thế này mà sao không được?
<hieulinux> Sáng sớm nên không ai buồn nói cả.
<n0bawk> ko có đĩa mềm nên chả biết
<n0bawk> theo lý thuyét thì là thế kia :))
<hieulinux> uhm
<hieulinux> Cho mình hỏi thêm chút, mình sài ibus được rồi nhưng sao lần này nó không khởi động khi chạy ubuntu, mà mình phải mở trong Hệ thống - Tùy Thích?
<hieulinux> ý là nó không bật lên khi mình khởi động máy.
<n0bawk> vào phần startup application
<n0bawk> thêm nó vào
<hieulinux> cảm ơn nhé, có vậy thôi mà mình nghĩ không ra, có điều là làm vậy nó sẽ bắt mình OK vài lần để đồng ý mở ibus.
<n0bawk> wut?
<hieulinux> Cho mình hỏi ngoài lề một chút
<hieulinux> Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến này lấy kinh phí ở đâu để hoạt động vậy?
<n0bawk> tự nguyện thôi
<n0bawk> ai rảnh thì vào
<n0bawk> có thời gian thì nói
<n0bawk> :D
<hieulinux> :-D
<n0bawk> đến h làm việc lại chả im thin thít hết cả lũ :))
<n0bawk> thế nên chỗ này chỉ dành cho bạn nào đủ kiên nhẫn ngồi chờ hoặc vào hỏi lúc khác :))
<hieulinux> uhm, mình nghĩ chuyện hỗ trợ này cũng hay.
<hieulinux> Mình dùng pidgin nhưng nó không vào room của yahoo được? Không hiểu sao?
<n0bawk> chắc bạn dùng bản cũ quá
<hieulinux> Thao tác các bước hết rồi nhưng pidgin vẫn không vào room được bằng tài khoản yahoo.
<n0bawk> cái này ko rõ lắm vì lâu lắm rồi ko xài
<n0bawk> cơ mà thử dùng bản mới nhất của pidgin trên ppa xem
<hieulinux> uhm, đang tìm...
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-30
<vubuntor004> 2
<vubuntor004> bác nào cho mình hỏi mình đang dùng laptop Dell Vostro 3560 dùng ubuntu phiên bản nào ổn định nhất
<vubuntor004> 2
<hieulinux> Chào!
<hieulinux> Hiện tại mình đang dùng ubuntu 10.04.4, đúng ra là 12.04.4.
<hieulinux> Nhưng bản ubuntu 12.04.4, không hiểu sao cái chỗ cài đặt ngôn ngữ tiếng việt lại không được.
<hieulinux> Nó cứ báo là dùng Synaptic hoặc gõ lệnh sudo apt-get install -f thì mới được.
<hieulinux> Nhưng mình đã làm như vậy nhiều lần mà nó vẫn báo như thế.
<hieulinux> Cài không được ngôn ngữ tiếng việt thật là khó chịu.
<hieulinux> Buộc lòng phải dùng lại ubuntu 10.04.4
<hieulinux> Bạn nào biết hỗ trợ mình chút.
<hieulinux> Cảm ơn.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-23
<vubuntor574> t không mở được camera trên ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS vì "no device found", làm sao sửa nó được ?
<vubuntor202> chào mọi người, có thể giúp mình một chút về cài đặt máy ảo vmware được không?
 * CoconutCrab chưa dùng vmware bao giờ
<vubuntor202> thế này nhé, mình đang dùng ubuntu 14.04 lst, mình tải và cài đặt vmware thành công xong, khởi động nó lại báo lỗi không thể khởi động được do thiếu dịch vụ
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài bằng cách tải cái cục trên vmware về?
<vubuntor202> chính xác
<vubuntor202> đã làm như hướng dẫn của nó
 * CoconutCrab chưa cài vmware bao giờ, toàn dùng virtualbox
<vubuntor202> chỉ cài đặt được thôi, chứ khởi động là lại báo lỗi :(
<CoconutCrab> chả biết có nhanh hay chậm hơn vmware nhưng vẫn vẽ cad trong máy ảo được
<vubuntor202> thế bạn có biết convert máy ảo vmware sang virtual bõx không
<vubuntor202> chỉ mình với
<CoconutCrab> hình như save ra file vdi rồi mở là được mà
<vubuntor202> thanks bạn, để mình search gú lè coi thử thế nào
<vubuntor202> mình mới vọc vạch ubuntu được mấy ngày
<vubuntor202> thấy có nhiều cái hay qúa
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> good then
<vubuntor202> nhưng mà vẫn còn nhiều bỡ ngỡ
<vubuntor202> bạn có trang web, tài liệu nào về linux căn bản cho mình xin với. Chân thành cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng linux làm việc gì chứ?
<CoconutCrab> đọc web, nghe nhạc, lập trình hay cái gì?
<vubuntor202> tất cả mọi thứ, trừ lập trình :(
<CoconutCrab> thường thì cứ dùng
<CoconutCrab> thấy vướng cái gì thì google riêng cái đó
<CoconutCrab> sẽ đỡ mệt hơn
<vubuntor202> mình có biết tí chút kiến thức về window rồi,
<CoconutCrab> linux nó không giống windows lắm đâu
<vubuntor202> thế nên giờ mình mới học lại từ đầu nè, từ những thứ căn bản thui :D
<vubuntor202> bạn có thể giải thích cho mình cái này được không, đang bị vướng mà google không ra
<CoconutCrab> là?
<vubuntor202> trong win thì mình cài phần mềm aaa.exe thì thường nó nằm trong Programfile, còn linux nó nằm ở đâu? file khởi chạy là gì?
<vubuntor202> có thể đổi đường dẫn cài đặt được không?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> linux nó sắp xếp file kiểu khác
<CoconutCrab> các file chạy nó để trong /usr/bin
<CoconutCrab> các file thư viện trong /usr/lib..
<CoconutCrab> v.v.
<vubuntor202> file khởi chạy là gì vậy bạn?
<CoconutCrab> bạn có thể đọc thêm về FHS
<CoconutCrab> tùy gói
<vubuntor202> nó có định dạng cụ thể là gì không bạn, như bên win là file exe đó?
<CoconutCrab> có nhưng linux nó không chứa đuôi file
<vubuntor202> à à, ra là thế, tính chơi khó nhau đây mà :D
<vubuntor202> thanks bạn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> ko có chi
<vubuntor202> à, bạn có thể hướng dẫn cho mình hoặc cho mình cái link hướng dẫn cài virtual box cho debian 14.04 lts được không?
<CoconutCrab> .g virtualbox ubuntu 14.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: một cái ghi chú ngoài lề, dpkg-query -L <package_name> sẽ cho bạn biết *đa số* các file mà package cài đặt sẽ nằm ở đâu
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: http://www.binarytides.com/vbox-guest-additions-ubuntu-14-04/
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: debian làm gì có 14.04?
<Stanley00> nếu là ubuntu thì cứ vào software manager mà cài thôi, đừng có dùng kiểu download, rồi đúp-bô click
<vubuntor202> xin lỗi, mình nhầm, mình đang dùng Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<vubuntor202> Cua dừa ơi, bạn nhiêu tuổi thế, có gì xưng hô chỗ dễ, mình 30 :D
<vubuntor202> Ubuntu 13.04 ("Raring") / 13.10 ("Saucy") / 14.04 ("Trusty") / 14.10 ("Utopic")  i386 |  AMD64
<vubuntor202> mình đang xài bản ubuntu 64bit, thế mình tải bản AMD64 hay i386 vậy
<vubuntor202> tại RAM máy mình tới 8GB
<vubuntor202> đã cài đặt virtual box, thành công, thanks tất cả mọi người nhiều :D\
<vubuntor202> À có thể cho mình hỏi 1 câu nữa, mình xài card màn hình onboard, Main H61 Intel, vậy làm thế nào để tải và cài driver cho nó vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor202: không cần làm gì cả, linux thì hiếm khi cần cài thêm driver lắm
<vubuntor202> thanks
<vubuntor486> Ai rành về Virtual box trên Ubuntu có thể cho mình hỏi 1 câu được không
<vubuntor486> Mình cần kết cài mạng cho máy ảo ở chế độ NAT, IP đường mạng là 192.168.110.0
<vubuntor486> IP máy ảo là 192.168.110.128, thế nhưng khi mình ping từ máy thật thì không thấy máy ảo đâu hết
<vubuntor486> Ai biết xin trả lời giúp mình với
<vubuntor486> CoconutCrab bạn có ở đó không, cho mình hỏi chút
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-25
<vubuntor341> làm sao sử dụng được webcam trong ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: cài cheese vào?
<vubuntor341> nó để no device found
<vubuntor341> cheese hay j cũng ko mở dc
<vubuntor341> mới cài ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: webcam built-in hay usb?
<vubuntor341> built
<vubuntor341> dùn win 8 xài dc
<vubuntor341> sao bạn?
<vubuntor341> T T
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: bạn mở terminal, chạy lsusb -v rồi paste kết quả lên đây, xem cách paste bên dưới
<Stanley00> !paste
<Stanley00> .paste
<Stanley00> }paste
<Stanley00> "paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi dán url vào đây"
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor341> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10676447/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor341> nèk
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: bạn có thể thử cách này, nhưng /me không chắc an toàn lắm, bạn phải tự kiểm tra nhé
<Stanley00> https://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/
<SuperLuserv3> [ ahixon / r5u87x — Bitbucket ] - bitbucket.org
<vubuntor341> oh để thử
<vubuntor341> mà bạn ơi nó bị cái này rồi sao cài được http://paste.ubuntu.com/10676494/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" <= tắt cái software center hoặc chờ cho các cái trình update khác chạy xong đi
<Stanley00> vubuntor341: lần sau thấy lỗi thì cứ đọc kỹ vào, nó chỉ kỹ lắm, chứ chả như window đâu :P
<vubuntor341> um thank
 * MrTuxHdb chắc dùng wc show off à
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor341> hả?
<vubuntor153> hjc có ai chỉ lại cách xài webcam built-in lại ko zạ
<vubuntor153> ai giúp với
<vubuntor374> không mở được camera ai giúp với http://paste.ubuntu.com/10677721/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor374: tự xử đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor374> tự xử nó ko ra T T
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor374: tắc ống à
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<hieuykhoa85> alo
<hieuykhoa85> blo
<hieuykhoa85> clo
<hieuykhoa85> dlo
<vubuntor374> ?
<hieuykhoa85> lâu lắm mới vào kênh
<hieuykhoa85> anh em trên này vẫn đông đủ ghể
<hieuykhoa85> hay toàn bot
<hieuykhoa85> :D
<vubuntor374> bot la sao?
<vubuntor754> haloo
<vubuntor813> haloo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-26
<quydo> zlo
<quydo> lolo
<Stanley00> quydo: ?
<khanhpt> quydo: ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-28
<vubuntor660> haloo
<vubuntor660> co ai ko vay?
<n0bawk> ko có
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-29
<vubuntor008> chao
<vubuntor008> co ai ko vay
<n0bawk> ko có
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-28
<vubuntor422> gio ubuntu-vn dong cua r ha cac bac :((
<vubuntor422> cho em hoi la` may bai viet tren wiki mat het r a
<MrTuxHdb> chả nhớ wiki tèo chưa
<MrTuxHdb> mà thông tin trên đó cũ lắm rồi
<MrTuxHdb> BQT giờ bỉm sửa hết rồi
<vubuntor422> :((((( gio em nen tim thong tin o dau a
<MrTuxHdb> không còn trẻ nữa mà ngồi không nghe các bạn chửi :D
<vubuntor422> em cung moi biet den ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> lên Google search thôi
<MrTuxHdb> có liền à :D
<MrTuxHdb> có cái wiki ở github nữa
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng hơi què cụt tí
<LaziCrab> chết đâu mà nhỉ
<vubuntor422> ok thx ad co gi k biet em hoi sau nha :D
<LaziCrab> huh
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-30
<vubuntor418> chào các bạn
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn chào vubuntor418
<vubuntor418> mình mới sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor418> mình có vấn đề này muốn nhờ các bạn giups
<CoconutCrab> nà?
<vubuntor418> mình muốn cài đặt driver cho một thiết bị ngoài
<vubuntor418> file cài đặt là install.sh
<MrTuxHdb> card màn hình?
<vubuntor418> nhưng mình kick vào đều bị nhảy vào gedit
<MrTuxHdb> hay DCom ...
<vubuntor418> winradio
<MrTuxHdb> WinRadio?
<MrTuxHdb> sao nghe như Windows vậy
<vubuntor418> uhm
<vubuntor418> ah
<vubuntor418> nó có phiên bản trên linux là linradio
<vubuntor418> vấn đề là mình muốn chạy file thực thi đấy thì làm thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor418> với nữa là các phần mềm trên ubuntu khi cài xong thì nó nằm đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor418> mình vẫn chưa nắm đc cách quản lý trên ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb>  chmod +x install.sh
<MrTuxHdb>  ./install.sh
<vubuntor418> các bạn có thể hướng dẫn qua cho mình đc ko
<MrTuxHdb> hên xui vì không biết là nó có xóa hay cài thứ bật bạ vào không
<vubuntor418> có phải cd vào thư mục chứa bộ cài ko bạn
<vubuntor418> cụ thể thế nào bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor803> i386 or x86_64 hardware platform is required
<vubuntor803> thong bao nhu nay la sao ban nhi
<MrTuxHdb> là cái script viết lụi
<vubuntor803> cua minh la i686
<vubuntor803> gio phai lam the nao nhi
<hunh> cho mình hỏi khi gõ ./xyz.desktop thì bash nó chạy câu lệnh nào vậy?
<hunh> và có lệnh khác thay thế không
<vubuntor621> chao
<vubuntor621> cho em hoi
<vubuntor621> sao ma khi cai ubuntu may em chi nghe duoc 1 ben loa thoi
<vubuntor621> co ai ko?
<hunh> bạn vào setting thử xem
<MrTuxHdb> vào mục sound mà chỉnh thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-31
<vubuntor181> ban oi cho minh hoi sao ma may tinh minh khi cai ubuntu 14.04 vao no chi nghe duoc 1 ben loa thoi
<CoconutCrab> hơ
<CoconutCrab> bạn thử bấm vào hình cái loa, vào sound settings
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ hienj ra 1 dialog, xem cái balance là như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> có lệch ên không
<vubuntor181> minh thu het roi!
<CoconutCrab> thế cái balance đáy có tác dụng không?
<vubuntor181> minh vao phan test chi nghe duoc 1 loa thoi
<CoconutCrab> bạn thử kéo cái balance đó về 2 bên
<CoconutCrab> rồi test
<CoconutCrab> xem có tiếng không
<vubuntor181> balance binh thuong
<CoconutCrab> loa nào có tiếng?
<vubuntor181> no chinh loa trai,phai binh thuong nhung loa phai khong nghe
<CoconutCrab> bạn kéo hết về bên trái
<CoconutCrab> rồi bật test
<CoconutCrab> xem có tiếng không
<vubuntor181> co
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> kéo hết về bên phải chứ
<vubuntor181> roi keo ve ben phai,bat loa phai, van khong co tieng
<CoconutCrab> thế lúc đó loa trái cũng không có tiếng ha?
<vubuntor181> loa trai thi co
<CoconutCrab> Æ¡
<CoconutCrab> kéo hết về bên phải rồi
<CoconutCrab> sao loa trái vẫn có tiếng à
<vubuntor181> khong,khi minh keo ve ben trai thi no co tieng
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> bên windows cả hai có tiếng không? :3
<vubuntor181> ben phai thi ko co
<vubuntor181> win thi binh thuong
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ :3
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ alsamixer -c 0 xem
<vubuntor181> roi
<CoconutCrab> nó ra 1 cái màn hình
<vubuntor181> sao nua
<CoconutCrab> af
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp màn hình cho mình được không?
<CoconutCrab> rồi gửi lên imgur.com
<vubuntor181> chup the nao?
<CoconutCrab> bấm phím printscreen
<vubuntor181> roi gui len do the nao
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào trang imgur.com
<CoconutCrab> chọn up ảnh
<CoconutCrab> rồi up lên, sau đó copy link vào đây
<vubuntor181> http://imgur.com/mPksXuT
<vubuntor181> nhan duoc chua
<CoconutCrab> để mình coi
<vubuntor181> nhan dc ko ban?
<CoconutCrab> à kia kìa
<CoconutCrab> cái kênh PCM
<CoconutCrab> đang để là 0 100
<CoconutCrab> bạn trong màn hình đó
<CoconutCrab> bấm mũi tên phải 3 lần
<CoconutCrab> để chọn mục PCM
<CoconutCrab> rồi bấm nút lên
<CoconutCrab> để cái số 0 nó thành số 100
<CoconutCrab> là chạy được đó
<vubuntor181> can khoi dong lai may ko ban?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> bạn kéo cái balance lúc nãy về giữa
<CoconutCrab> và nghe nhạc thôi
<vubuntor181> chu bay gio test thu van chua duoc
<CoconutCrab> sao chưa được nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> cái balance về chỗ chưa
<CoconutCrab> cái số 0 ở mục PCM thành 100 rồi chứ?
<MrTuxHdb> speaker bị lệch kìa
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor181> roi
<CoconutCrab> à cả speaker nữa
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> về speaker cũng kéo lên 100 đi
<vubuntor181> co khi nao loi driver ko?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> bạn kéo cả 2 cái đó lên 100 là được mà
<vubuntor181> vay thoi, cam on ban nghe
<CoconutCrab> chưa nghe được hả
<CoconutCrab> kéo lên là nghe được mà
<vubuntor880> khi minh test loa phai cua laptop thi no khong nghe,nen minh cam tau nghe vao khi test loa phai no van khong nghe,the co phai la do phan mem khong?
<CoconutCrab> bạn kéo 2 cái kia hết 100 rồi chứ?
<CoconutCrab> chụp ảnh màn hình lại cái alsamixer cho mình với
<vubuntor880> minh de 100% tat ca cac muc luon roi
<CoconutCrab> cả speaker cả pcm?
<CoconutCrab> bạn bấm F6 nó ra mấy mục?
<vubuntor880> ban cho minh xin lai dong lenh hoi nay di
<vubuntor880> khi minh nghe nhac bang tay nghe no van nghe 2 ben binh thuong
<CoconutCrab> alsamixer -c 0
<CoconutCrab> nếu tai nghe vẫn có
<CoconutCrab> thì speaker chưa kéo lên òi
<vubuntor880> phan speaker sao muc fade vs subwoofer no mo
<vubuntor880> trong muc sound,phan output day
<vubuntor880> muc fade vs subwoofer no mo minh keo len khong duoc
<CoconutCrab> kệ cái đó thôi
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp ảnh cho mình cái alsamixer đi
<vubuntor880> http://imgur.com/xtvdY9w
<vubuntor880> day du luon
<vubuntor880> co cach nao giup minh cap nhat len ubuntu 15 ma khong can dia khong
<MrTuxHdb> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> nhớ đổi sources.list
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-01
<vubuntor165> chi toi cach cap nhat tu ubuntu 14.04 len 15.04 voi
<vubuntor098> cho tôi hỏi sao khi nghe nhạc loa phải của tôi không nghe được?
<GinCrab> ủa
<GinCrab> tưởng bạn sửa xong rồi
<vubuntor098> mình định cài bản 15.04 thử không biết được không?
<GinCrab> 15.10 đi bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-02
<vubuntor273> helo
<vubuntor273> em đang bị lỗi khi download steam có ai giu1p em khav81 phục không
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-01
<Byan_> this mostly vietnamese or english?
<Byan_> heh looks like might be mostly dead
<CoconutCrab> this channel is dead
<CoconutCrab> dead as a doornail
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-02
<fyan-rava> xin chao
<fyan-rava> có ai ở đây không ?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<CoconutCrab> chết hết rồi
<fyan-rava> còn 2 người chưa chết
<fyan-rava> trao đổi vài thông tin có làm phiền nhau không nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<fyan-rava> lập trình trên ubuntu có tốt hơn Windows không ?
<CoconutCrab> lập trình ở đâu cũng được mà
<CoconutCrab> như nhau cả
<fyan-rava> có biết phần mềm lập trình trên ubuntu không ?
<CoconutCrab> phần mềm lập trình là phần mềm như thế nào?
